# Austin mini-meet?



## Mooble

No, not Mini cars, but there are a few members in Austin. Who would like to meet and check out each others' systems this Sunday afternoon?

I think we should meet someplace with a lot of shade, but where does everyone live? I know 3 members live up NW. Where is everyone else? Who knows a nice shaded parking lot we could use?

Great Hills Baptist Church has a huge parking lot with a lot of trees and they have car shows there all the time. There is also a Park-and-Ride lot there just in case they are having a church function.

Who's down?

P.S. PM anyone you know in the Austin area.


----------



## SublimeZ

In. Just decide a time and place.


----------



## Mooble

I just wish my car didn't sound like ass right now. I've got an annoying rattle in the door and I can't seem to find the prefect balance of tweeter / mid.


----------



## SublimeZ

gonna be busy Saturday. I don't even have matching mids


----------



## Mooble

I wish I could get some spray / spackle on deadener, but I don't think it would get here in time. 

Oh well, I just ordered a can of Spectrum. Let's hope it arrives by Friday so I can get to work on my doors. It shouldn't take more than 3 days to arrive from Phoenix. *crosses fingers*


----------



## SublimeZ

^ 
I just been puttin mine off. Lunched one of the XXX mids & it kida dampened my spirit . I chunked an MTX 8000 in, till I figured out what to do. :blush: 
I have a pair of cdt's & a pair of kickers, but I think they need some processing...


----------



## Mooble

SublimeZ said:


> ^
> I just been puttin mine off. Lunched one of the XXX mids & it kida dampened my spirit . I chunked an MTX 8000 in, till I figured out what to do. :blush:
> I have a pair of cdt's & a pair of kickers, but I think they need some processing...


That's a really great idea! If you don't have left and right EQs, you can use a slightly brighter driver on the left side to improve off axis response! Brilliant!  LOL!


----------



## SublimeZ

lol.
I got another pair just like 'em


----------



## snaimpally

Yes! I'm in. Sublimez and I have met twice for a really mini-meet!

NW is good as I am at Duval & 183 (Research Blvd). Great Hills Baptist Church, thats at Great Hills and Jollyville, right? Won't they be using it Sunday? 

I can also offer the parking lot where I work. Not a huge lot but adequate for up to a few dozen cars. My work place is off of 360, its called Bluffstone and joins up with Spicewood Springs road at 360, next exit on 360 after the Arboretum.


----------



## Mooble

They usually leave the church around noon. There is also the park and ride there so there is still plenty of parking, but your office is right down the street from that. As long as we find shade, we'll be good.


----------



## snaimpally

Okay. I can do either the church or park & ride. I have a practice at 3:00pm so can we meet between 1 and 2pm?




Mooble said:


> They usually leave the church around noon. There is also the park and ride there so there is still plenty of parking, but your office is right down the street from that. As long as we find shade, we'll be good.


----------



## Mooble

You must love the heat! 

I could probably be there at 1:00, unless people want to do it later in the evening. So far the "people" are 3. Kappa is out of town so he can't make it. 

Anyone else?


----------



## snaimpally

Okay, put another way, I can do anytime BUT 3-5pm. Evening is fine actually and will be cooler.

For 3 people we could just meet at the Starbucks next to Saks in the Arboretum.



Mooble said:


> You must love the heat!
> 
> I could probably be there at 1:00, unless people want to do it later in the evening. So far the "people" are 3. Kappa is out of town so he can't make it.
> 
> Anyone else?


----------



## Mooble

Damn! I just bought 2 new amps that I am switching out and I need to fix a rattle in my doors. Oh well, it's a work in progress. What about 5:30 at Starbucks then since no one else is showing?


----------



## SublimeZ

Works for me.


----------



## snaimpally

Sounds good! I think everyone's system is a "work in progress". I just got an 880PRS and Seas Neo tweets that I need to install.



Mooble said:


> Damn! I just bought 2 new amps that I am switching out and I need to fix a rattle in my doors. Oh well, it's a work in progress. What about 5:30 at Starbucks then since no one else is showing?


----------



## GLN305

I'm down to meet, just lemme know when and where! I gotta get my dang truck washed either tonight or tomrrow then LOL.


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> I'm down to meet, just lemme know when and where! I gotta get my dang truck washed either tonight or tomrrow then LOL.


5:30 Starbucks next to Saks in the Arboretum.

If you need directions, pm me your phone #.
James


----------



## Mooble

snaimpally said:


> Sounds good! I think everyone's system is a "work in progress". I just got an 880PRS and Seas Neo tweets that I need to install.


I have an 880PRS you can see in action. I've had it since it first came out so I'm very familiar with it by now if you have any problems.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> 5:30 Starbucks next to Saks in the Arboretum.
> 
> If you need directions, pm me your phone #.
> James


I actually live at Duval and Mopac, so it's easy to get to. 5:30 is good too, I need to wash my truck, I can't let you guys see it dirty LOL. I wish I had a stereo to show off but I've only had it a month!


----------



## SublimeZ

ok. <4 hours. Need to swap mids & wash car, but can't get my ass in gear. oh well, the car's not too dirty...


----------



## Mooble

SublimeZ said:


> ok. <4 hours. Need to swap mids & wash car, but can't get my ass in gear. oh well, the car's not too dirty...


HAHAHA! I went out on during lunch to wipe the dust off my dash. I'll probably stop and vacuum on the way home.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'm suckin down a rockstar, but still not moving too fast. I should have it presentable


----------



## GLN305

Attention Austinites, this meet was great even with only 4 people. Hopefully we can do this again!!


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Attention Austinites, this meet was great even with only 4 people. Hopefully we can do this again!!


I agree. Good time and got some ideas.(VERY dangerous) Thanks guys.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

Alrighty,

I completely missed this thread and didn't check my messages so I missed everything. Time for another meet!


----------



## GLN305

GeorgeDiego said:


> Alrighty,
> 
> I completely missed this thread and didn't check my messages so I missed everything. Time for another meet!


Let's do it! I think it may be a good idea to meet behind the McDonald's on Saturday in Round Rock. Sublime-Z told me about it. There a mini car show every Saturday between 5-8pm or so.


----------



## dmazyn

Yes there is a mini car show there on Sat. older hot rods etc.. but anyone is welcome. I would meet up if you set a date would love to see some setups.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Yes there is a mini car show there on Sat. older hot rods etc.. but anyone is welcome. I would meet up if you set a date would love to see some setups.


Well, I don't have anything but factory audio in my truck at this moment, but I will plan to be there every Saturday from here out. I like the small get togethers like that!


----------



## SublimeZ

dmazyn said:


> Yes there is a mini car show there on Sat. older hot rods etc.. but anyone is welcome. I would meet up if you set a date would love to see some setups.


There will be at least as many 'Vettes & mudstains as older cars.

I'm gonna try to make it this week.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

I'm out of town this weekend but I'll be there the weekend of the 28th. The system in my Subaru is pretty simple but I plan on upgrading soon


----------



## snaimpally

So whats the plan? Are the other guys at the car meet into car audio? I would just soon do another DIYMA mini-meet, Sunday 6pm at Starbucks in the Arboretum. 

Not saying I couldn't do the Sat car show but will us DIYMA folks be able to hang out? James, how many folks are at the RoundRock meet? Is there room for all of us to park near each other and hang out? Between listening to each others systems will we even have time to look at other people's cars? I saw lets stay focused.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

snaimpally said:


> Yes! I'm in. Sublimez and I have met twice for a really mini-meet!
> 
> NW is good as I am at Duval & 183 (Research Blvd). Great Hills Baptist Church, thats at Great Hills and Jollyville, right? Won't they be using it Sunday?
> 
> I can also offer the parking lot where I work. Not a huge lot but adequate for up to a few dozen cars. My work place is off of 360, its called Bluffstone and joins up with Spicewood Springs road at 360, next exit on 360 after the Arboretum.


No way! I work on Bluffstone Cove(on the right side coming from 360). I've got a black WRX. Our parking garage has plent of room too.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

snaimpally said:


> So whats the plan? Are the other guys at the car meet into car audio? I would just soon do another DIYMA mini-meet, Sunday 6pm at Starbucks in the Arboretum.
> 
> Not saying I couldn't do the Sat car show but will us DIYMA folks be able to hang out? James, how many folks are at the RoundRock meet? Is there room for all of us to park near each other and hang out? Between listening to each others systems will we even have time to look at other people's cars? I saw lets stay focused.


Again, I can't be there this weekend but I agree. It's hard to find people you've never met at a bigger meet.


----------



## snaimpally

I can't make it tonight. We are going out for dinner. Can we meet Sunday at 6pm at Starbucks in the Arboretum?


----------



## GLN305

I couldn't make it to the Round Rock show Saturday, I was too busy tearing into Shiv's car lol. It needed help, but the 880 is in and the stage is great!


----------



## Mooble

How about next weekend at Starbucks? I can't make the Sat meeting since I am usually working. I have a few new amps now, but I still need to upgrade my mids.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

Sat or Sun this weekend would work for me I think.


----------



## Mooble

Works for me too. I can have all my amps in by then, I think.


----------



## SublimeZ

In for Sunday


----------



## snaimpally

So this Sunday June 29? We could do either afternoon or evening. If we do afternoon (1-4pm), I suggest we meet at 8500 Bluffstone, where George and I work. There are 2 parking garages, each has room for 20 cars or so. If we meet in the evening (6:30pm on) we can meet at Starbucks in the Arboretum as the stores in that mall all close at 6:00 pm so we should have most of the parking lot to ourselves.

I will have new mids installed by then and should have a pretty decent sounding system. 

Andrew, what amps are you putting now??? Your system sounded pretty damn good when last I heard it.


----------



## Mooble

snaimpally said:


> Andrew, what amps are you putting now??? Your system sounded pretty damn good when last I heard it.


It's just not a system without 1,800 watts RMS. 

The way I'll have it set up, I'm probably not making more than 700 at the most, but I have more headroom than I could ever use. The reason for the second sub is to make up for the fact that they are rated at only 300 watts each. That way I will have the output to match my front stage when I get more powerful mids. The Gennys just can't keep up.


----------



## GLN305

Sounds like a good idea for Sunday! I still don't have any sort of stereo, but I can do some talking!


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> I still don't have any sort of stereo


Why not? 

Off your dead ass & on your dying feet!


----------



## snaimpally

Okay. Can everyone meet at Sunday, 6:30pm, Starbucks in the Arboretum?

James, Glenn is not doing any mods to his truck's audio until he figures out which lines he will carry in his store and then he'll showcase all the products he is going to carry. Plus, he has been doing a lot of work to my car so really the system he has been working on is in my car.


----------



## Mooble

That will work for me.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Why not?
> 
> Off your dead ass & on your dying feet!


LOL, I know I gotta get a stereo. I have enough equipment for two full stereos and then some. I just gotta figure out what I'm carrying then get to work on the demo vehicle.


----------



## GLN305

FYI guys I just picked up a compressor and a small paint touch up gun so if you guys want to paint some interior pieces or anything else I can help with that. I sprayed my vent trim and radio trim today and it looks great!


----------



## Mooble

I think I'm going to redo my entire trunk.


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for Sunday 6:30. I would like a few people to take a listen to my alpine 9886 with the imprint settings and get some impressions from everyone. 

I am still in the final stages of the system, need to paint my tweeter pods and sail panels I completed this week but the system is up and running.

Anyone have the address to the starbucks? I think I know where it is but do not want to go to the wrong place.


----------



## snaimpally

The Starbucks is off of Great Hills Trail, next to Saks Fifth Ave. Great Hills Trail has lights at both 360 and at 183N. 

9722 Great Hills Trail
Austin, TX 78759
512-795-1965




dmazyn said:


> I'm up for Sunday 6:30. I would like a few people to take a listen to my alpine 9886 with the imprint settings and get some impressions from everyone.
> 
> I am still in the final stages of the system, need to paint my tweeter pods and sail panels I completed this week but the system is up and running.
> 
> Anyone have the address to the starbucks? I think I know where it is but do not want to go to the wrong place.


----------



## GLN305

Just as an FYI it looks like me and James (sublimeZ) are going to be at the Round Rock meet today. It's behind the McDonald's near 620 and 35 and starts around 5:30 and runs till about 8pm.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Hey guys I'm in San Antonio and I'd love to meet up with y'all but just can't seem to find anyone around here that does quality audio installs (I've tried all SA locations including custom sounds and haven't been impressed). I've got a 350Z and need to install my amp and two sets of Focal165K2P's and some sound deadening; if any of you can recommend a good audio shop in Austin or would be willing to help me out please let me know; it would be very appreciated. Maybe we can work out a barter sytem or something. I do custom cabinetry so anything is possible. I'm dieing to get a system in this car! Please help!


----------



## Mooble

I'm willing to help anyone build anything. Unfortunately I don't have a garage. When Glen gets a shop, maybe we can have some build days. 

I wouldn't trust my car to anyone else and certainly not for the money they charge.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Awesome definitely keep me posted and let me know when/if we can work out a time and date to get this done. I've got full access to a 26,000 Sq/Ft. cabinetry shop with a beam saw and CNC router so space/weather, wood materials and tools aren't an issue at all.

-Steven Z.


----------



## SublimeZ

I did a lil woodwork, today.
Started with this. (that's an 8", wanted the option)









To this.










Will not show before pix :blush:...


----------



## GLN305

I went out to the Round Rock car gathering today. It was nice, mostly muscle/race cars. I don't see it being hard to meet there and find each other, there were only about 35 cars by 7:00. It was a good time.


----------



## GLN305

Mooble said:


> I'm willing to help anyone build anything. Unfortunately I don't have a garage. When Glen gets a shop, maybe we can have some build days.
> 
> I wouldn't trust my car to anyone else and certainly not for the money they charge.


Yeah, when my shop opens we can definitely do some build days and we can meet there as well.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Awesome definitely keep me posted and let me know when/if we can work out a time and date to get this done. I've got full access to a 26,000 Sq/Ft. cabinetry shop with a beam saw and CNC router so space/weather, wood materials and tools aren't an issue at all.
> 
> -Steven Z.


That wouldn't happen to be at Cardell would it?


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> I went out to the Round Rock car gathering today. It was nice, mostly muscle/race cars. I don't see it being hard to meet there and find each other, there were only about 35 cars by 7:00. It was a good time.


I went to sleep . Car was in no shape for a show. Still have door panels off & it's dirty :blush:


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> I went to sleep . Car was in no shape for a show. Still have door panels off & it's dirty :blush:


Excuses, excuses......good ones too hehe

You coming to the meet tomorrow?


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Excuses, excuses......good ones too hehe
> 
> You coming to the meet tomorrow?


Yeah, gonna get some measurements before I put the dp's back on. Then just gotta wash/vaccuum.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Yeah, gonna get some measurements before I put the dp's back on. Then just gotta wash/vaccuum.


Cool, I washed mine real good today, so it's ready for action. I really wish I was at the point where I could put a stereo in, it's killing me to not have sounds!!


----------



## CulinaryGod

GLN305 said:


> That wouldn't happen to be at Cardell would it?


No sir, it's Concepts In Cabinetry right outside of San Antonio. http://www.conceptsincabinetry.com that's our basic website but my father owns the company so its just a giant playground for me.


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> No sir, it's Concepts In Cabinetry right outside of San Antonio. http://www.conceptsincabinetry.com that's our basic website but my father owns the company so its just a giant playground for me.


Cool! We should do a meet there and help with your install. Maybe we could do some sub cabinets too.


----------



## CulinaryGod

snaimpally said:


> Cool! We should do a meet there and help with your install. Maybe we could do some sub cabinets too.


That would definitely be doable and if it were to come into play I can order MDF from 1/4" thick to 1-1/2" thick, raw or veneered with your choice of wood(haven't really seen anyone do stained wood boxes but im sure its doable but may require 45* cuts). Not sure if anyone uses russian birch for their sub cabinets anymore but that's also available upon request. So yeah if you guys are willing to come down and help me out I'd be more than happy to host a meet just let me know.


----------



## Mooble

CulinaryGod said:


> That would definitely be doable and if it were to come into play I can order MDF from 1/4" thick to 1-1/2" thick, raw or veneered with your choice of wood(haven't really seen anyone do stained wood boxes but im sure its doable but may require 45* cuts). Not sure if anyone uses russian birch for their sub cabinets anymore but that's also available upon request. So yeah if you guys are willing to come down and help me out I'd be more than happy to host a meet just let me know.


I'd definitely do that. 

I need two new enclosures with some funky angles and a simple amp rack, but my old tools won't cut it (literally). I might even like to try some exotic hardwoods if you can order them. 

I don't know if I'd do something like this again. It was a helluva lot of work and in the end some bastard just stole it anyway.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Wow that box is gorgeous! That's what I'm talkin' about. Sorry to hear it got stolen away from you, I hate when that happens. So yeah I can get a vast array of exotic hardwoods just let me know what you're looking for and I'm sure I can get it. How does the weekend after next sound?


----------



## SublimeZ

CulinaryGod said:


> Wow that box is gorgeous! That's what I'm talkin' about. Sorry to hear it got stolen away from you, I hate when that happens. So yeah I can get a vast array of exotic hardwoods just let me know what you're looking for and I'm sure I can get it. How does the weekend after next sound?


I won't be able to make that. Got a family reunion next w/e, which will take my monthly gas allotment 

However, I do have a garage...


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> Wow that box is gorgeous! That's what I'm talkin' about. Sorry to hear it got stolen away from you, I hate when that happens. So yeah I can get a vast array of exotic hardwoods just let me know what you're looking for and I'm sure I can get it. How does the weekend after next sound?


I'll see if I can find a date that works for all of us at our meet tonight.

James, we can car pool to SA if you have used up your gas money. No probs man.


----------



## GLN305

Yeah, carpooling to SA is a good idea. I can even take my wife's car (4 seater) if necessary. This sounds like a neat place to see....CNC router yummmm.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

SublimeZ said:


> Yeah, gonna get some measurements before I put the dp's back on. Then just gotta wash/vaccuum.


I should be there! Just got to give my Subby a quick clean-up.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> That would definitely be doable and if it were to come into play I can order MDF from 1/4" thick to 1-1/2" thick, raw or veneered with your choice of wood(haven't really seen anyone do stained wood boxes but im sure its doable but may require 45* cuts). Not sure if anyone uses russian birch for their sub cabinets anymore but that's also available upon request. So yeah if you guys are willing to come down and help me out I'd be more than happy to host a meet just let me know.


Are you possibly up for doing some custom CNC router work for me? Since I am opening a car audio shop this year I have some ideas that would take hours by hand, but much faster by CNC. We definitely need to talk when we come visit!


----------



## GLN305

GeorgeDiego said:


> I should be there! Just got to give my Subby a quick clean-up.


Sweet, the more the merrier!!


----------



## CulinaryGod

GLN305 said:


> Are you possibly up for doing some custom CNC router work for me? Since I am opening a car audio shop this year I have some ideas that would take hours by hand, but much faster by CNC. We definitely need to talk when we come visit!


Sure, I'd be happy to. The only thing is that we're lacking the Z-axis on the CNC right now but we can still do a very clean x and y pattern and set the depths accordingly to give it the 3-d effect. I'm not the CNC operator but if you can give me a sketch or even an autocad file of the things you'd like done I can definitely pass it through and see what we can work out. If we can get a set date I'll barbeque up some hot dogs and/or burgers and have some drinks and stuff for the meet.


----------



## snaimpally

Great meet today!! 50% more people (6) than the last meet and some more nice sound systems to hear.

Looks like July 12 or 13 will work for a San Antonio meet. Do either of those dates work for you?


----------



## CulinaryGod

Both those dates work for me, now I need to make sure I've got everything ready so the install can go as smoothly as possible. Also, those of you who are wanting to do personal builds please let me know which materials you need and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to. The only thing is that we're lacking the Z-axis on the CNC right now but we can still do a very clean x and y pattern and set the depths accordingly to give it the 3-d effect. I'm not the CNC operator but if you can give me a sketch or even an autocad file of the things you'd like done I can definitely pass it through and see what we can work out. If we can get a set date I'll barbeque up some hot dogs and/or burgers and have some drinks and stuff for the meet.


What type of files do you need?


----------



## snaimpally

Probably 3/4" MDF for me. Looking to build a ported box that fits my hatchback for a 10" sub. I'm happy to pay for the costs of the material.



CulinaryGod said:


> Both those dates work for me, now I need to make sure I've got everything ready so the install can go as smoothly as possible. Also, those of you who are wanting to do personal builds please let me know which materials you need and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## dmazyn

It was great meetig everyone tonight and hearing the setups. 

GLN305 your minor change to the balance in front made a major change in the front stage thanks.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> It was great meetig everyone tonight and hearing the setups.
> 
> GLN305 your minor change to the balance in front made a major change in the front stage thanks.


You are very welcome. Your car sounded much better after that little change.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

dmazyn said:


> It was great meetig everyone tonight and hearing the setups.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Likewise! Sorry for having to leave early but I had dinner waiting for me. I am once again motivated to knocking out some nice audio


----------



## quest51210

BEWARE: culinarygod meet

culinary likes to call people ***** not knowing of their nationality, but because of an address and location in san antonio. any latino members going? becareful


----------



## CulinaryGod

lol fine if that's the way it is quest then so be it. I came here to learn about high end audio and installations and meet some new people but instead I meet the seemingly ONLY ******* here who can't even accept an appology from a confrontation we had. That's fine though, I said what I said and that was that. I'm Mexican myself so I throw the word around freely *shrug* whatever. Anyways I guess due to this guy the meet is off, sorry everyone I was really looking forward to meeting y'all but in this circumstance I'm going to have to step out and away from the forums in search of somewhere else that I can get some advice/help and meet new people. Bye. You win Quest. Game over.


----------



## quest51210

btw i wont be going myself


----------



## doitor

If you guys are still interested in a meet, there's going to be one in DFW July the 20th.
Check out more details here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35163

Jorge.


----------



## GLN305

doitor said:


> If you guys are still interested in a meet, there's going to be one in DFW July the 20th.
> Check out more details here:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35163
> 
> Jorge.


Thanks for that info, I heard Mooble say he was gonna try to make it. Texas Heat Wave is that weekend so I won't be going, but the next one I'll be there.


----------



## doitor

GLN305 said:


> Thanks for that info, I heard Mooble say he was gonna try to make it. Texas Heat Wave is that weekend so I won't be going, but the next one I'll be there.


You are right.
That might also be a good place to meet.

Jorge.


----------



## GLN305

doitor said:


> You are right.
> That might also be a good place to meet.
> 
> Jorge.


I would say so especially with both SQ and SPL contest happening at the same time. There are going to be some world class cars there.


----------



## snaimpally

While I appreciate your concern, I like to make up my own mind about people. Thanks for your concern. 



quest51210 said:


> BEWARE: culinarygod meet
> 
> culinary likes to call people ***** not knowing of their nationality, but because of an address and location in san antonio. any latino members going? becareful


----------



## Mooble

Maybe we can have a build day so I can get my car ready for Dallas. LOL! 

If only I could afford some new mids right now...


----------



## quest51210

i need an amp! i am sending my pdx out asap for repair. i have to rearrange both amps, lay two rolls of deadener, rerun all my signal wires, reinstall my navigation and throw in my bluetooth and rearview camera.

simple and straightforward. oh i might wrap the headliner in suede...anyone need suede? i have an awesome hookup for alcantara



Mooble said:


> Maybe we can have a build day so I can get my car ready for Dallas. LOL!
> 
> If only I could afford some new mids right now...


----------



## GLN305

quest51210 said:


> i need an amp! i am sending my pdx out asap for repair. i have to rearrange both amps, lay two rolls of deadener, rerun all my signal wires, reinstall my navigation and throw in my bluetooth and rearview camera.
> 
> simple and straightforward. oh i might wrap the headliner in suede...anyone need suede? i have an awesome hookup for alcantara


PM me on the suede prices, I haven't found a supplier nor do I have my tax license yet. I need orange for my truck!


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> Both those dates work for me, now I need to make sure I've got everything ready so the install can go as smoothly as possible. Also, those of you who are wanting to do personal builds please let me know which materials you need and I'll see what I can do.


I was thinking we could meet on Sat July 12 for our SA meet because in case we run late, its no biggie 'cause the next day is Sunday. Please LMK if this works for everyone and any time constrains. I was thinking we could leave at 1pm and be in SA for 2:30-3:00pm. We could do earlier as well if people want.


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> I was thinking we could meet on Sat July 12 for our SA meet because in case we run late, its no biggie 'cause the next day is Sunday. Please LMK if this works for everyone and any time constrains. I was thinking we could leave at 1pm and be in SA for 2:30-3:00pm. We could do earlier as well if people want.


Shiv, I think that he opted to back out of the meet because of the confrontation that happened in this thread. Maybe we can change his mind?


----------



## snaimpally

Yeah, I hope so. I sent CulinaryGod a PM but he hasn't responded. No confrontations! Anyway, if we do it at his dad's cabinet making business, its private property and so Quest can be excluded if CulinaryGod wishes.



GLN305 said:


> Shiv, I think that he opted to back out of the meet because of the confrontation that happened in this thread. Maybe we can change his mind?


----------



## CulinaryGod

Sorry guy's I've been having a few problems lately but it seems you all still want to meet. Let's plan for saturday the 12th of july. I'll be there all day so its up to you guys to decide a time to meet and i'll be there. If some of you want materials let me know quickly so I can get them ordered. I will have a supervisor handy that can run the beam saw so any cuts that need to be made without angles can be done without a problem.


----------



## SublimeZ

CulinaryGod said:


> Sorry guy's I've been having a few problems lately but it seems you all still want to meet. Let's plan for saturday the 12th of july. I'll be there all day so its up to you guys to decide a time to meet and i'll be there. If some of you want materials let me know quickly so I can get them ordered. I will have a supervisor handy that can run the beam saw so any cuts that need to be made without angles can be done without a problem.


Do you have a way to cut angled rings? I can bring my own mat's.


----------



## Mooble

Does anyone have a decent table saw? They always seem to work 10x better than a circular hand saw. I wanted to get started on my new enclosure soon to have it ready in time for Dallas and I don't think I'll have time if I wait until the 12th in SA. I can buy my own blade. Just let me know what size.


----------



## CulinaryGod

I'm not sure about angled rings but we've got 3 table saws also, a band saw and a scroll saw I think


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> Does anyone have a decent table saw? They always seem to work 10x better than a circular hand saw. I wanted to get started on my new enclosure soon to have it ready in time for Dallas and I don't think I'll have time if I wait until the 12th in SA. I can buy my own blade. Just let me know what size.


ygpm



CulinaryGod said:


> I'm not sure about angled rings but we've got 3 table saws also, a band saw and a scroll saw I think


If the band saw has a 7.5" throat, it would work. Gonna try to do it here, but not sure if my idea will work.


----------



## GLN305

Glad to see this is still going to happen!


----------



## Mooble

Thanks you James for your help and tools. Now I have a new enclosure. I'm not expecting massive volume increases going to two 10", but I am hoping for a little more volume without taxing the subs. I can only get so much volume from one when it takes 300w max. I should sell them and get one Morel Ultimo, but I can't part with my a/d/s/ subs.


----------



## SublimeZ

^^ No problem, glad to help. Hope it sounds good


----------



## GLN305

Mooble said:


> Thanks you James for your help and tools. Now I have a new enclosure. I'm not expecting massive volume increases going to two 10", but I am hoping for a little more volume without taxing the subs. I can only get so much volume from one when it takes 300w max. I should sell them and get one Morel Ultimo, but I can't part with my a/d/s/ subs.


Looks good!


----------



## CulinaryGod

I've been looking at the space in my car and I'm thinking I need a smaller amp than what i've got now so it looks like i'll be selling my jl and picking up an Alpine PDX4.150 although I haven't heard this amp nor have I seen it it's a nice feature that it's stackable and supposedly pretty small. What's you guys' opinion on this amp? Also I've been looking for some kind of cd player mounting kit for my 350z and i haven't found a thing. Any ideas? It's starting to look like I wont be able to work on my car at all on the meet but that's okay at least I'll get to see some of y'alls and get some advice


----------



## Mooble

Everyone seems to love the PDX. I'm still biased against Class D amps for anything but subs, but it's an unfair bias. Everyone says the PDX amps are just as good. 

If nothing else we could mount the amp and speakers. If you already have the harness soldered, you can install a HU in 15 minutes. I'll need to look at some 350z dash kits. I didn't realize they were non-DIN.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> I've been looking at the space in my car and I'm thinking I need a smaller amp than what i've got now so it looks like i'll be selling my jl and picking up an Alpine PDX4.150 although I haven't heard this amp nor have I seen it it's a nice feature that it's stackable and supposedly pretty small. What's you guys' opinion on this amp? Also I've been looking for some kind of cd player mounting kit for my 350z and i haven't found a thing. Any ideas? It's starting to look like I wont be able to work on my car at all on the meet but that's okay at least I'll get to see some of y'alls and get some advice


What year is your 350Z? I know kits are made, they are different starting in 2006. The PDX amps sound as good as comparable class AB amps. They are powerful and clean, definitely worth a look. I have seen them win multiple competitions in SQ. The Alpine will sound very similar to the JL, maybe a tad more powerful, but it will definitely have more control...if you haven't experienced more control you will hear it when you swap amps and love it!


----------



## CulinaryGod

My 350Z is the 2006 model. I have only been finding the '03-'05 kits. That's good that it's going to sound comparable to class AB amps, i'm assuming its going to run a lot cooler too which is definitely a plus.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> My 350Z is the 2006 model. I have only been finding the '03-'05 kits. That's good that it's going to sound comparable to class AB amps, i'm assuming its going to run a lot cooler too which is definitely a plus.


Actually it's going to run a little warmer LOL. Take a amp that puts out a decent amount of power and compact it...time to make some heat. They don't run alot warmer though. Here's your mounting kit options:

Scosche part# NN1456B 

Metra Part # 99-7602


----------



## snaimpally

Hey, CG, glad the meet will still happen. Lets plan that we will show up around 3pm.

Dmazyn had a 350 and a realy nice setup. You may want to talk to him. He has a custom sub box he is trying to sell designed for the 350.



CulinaryGod said:


> I've been looking at the space in my car and I'm thinking I need a smaller amp than what i've got now so it looks like i'll be selling my jl and picking up an Alpine PDX4.150 although I haven't heard this amp nor have I seen it it's a nice feature that it's stackable and supposedly pretty small. What's you guys' opinion on this amp? Also I've been looking for some kind of cd player mounting kit for my 350z and i haven't found a thing. Any ideas? It's starting to look like I wont be able to work on my car at all on the meet but that's okay at least I'll get to see some of y'alls and get some advice


----------



## quest51210

i have owned 4 PDX amps, up until my last one became faulty i have sent it for service.
as far as 350Z/G35's, man i used to build some killer custom kits and motorized heads up displays for those cars while at Custom Sounds. 



GLN305 said:


> What year is your 350Z? I know kits are made, they are different starting in 2006. The PDX amps sound as good as comparable class AB amps. They are powerful and clean, definitely worth a look. I have seen them win multiple competitions in SQ. The Alpine will sound very similar to the JL, maybe a tad more powerful, but it will definitely have more control...if you haven't experienced more control you will hear it when you swap amps and love it!


----------



## CulinaryGod

Wow thats crazy that it'll run hotter. Hell my JL Audio 300/4 gets so hot I'm amazed it hasn't thermaled yet but it still maintains its composure. And about custom sounds they quoted me $400 to get my cd player installed.. thats more than the cd player is worth so F that. I'll try and order one of those kits today and hopefully it'll come in by this weekend.


----------



## quest51210

$400? they must have seen you coming. i never charged more than $150 for a custom built and colored kit. $400 maybe for the motorization HUD. 

depends who you talk to as well and what time of the month. was it gus?


----------



## CulinaryGod

Yep it was Gus. He quoted me, $400 for CD player installation, $400 for front and rear speaker installation, $250 for tint, and like $400 for amp install and sound deadening.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Remember, I have all the equipment, HU, Speakers, Amp, Deadening, etc, minus the tint and wiring, so those prices were just WAY freaking too high for me.


----------



## snaimpally

Custom Sounds here in Austin totally ripped me off. I'll never go there again or reccomend them.



CulinaryGod said:


> Remember, I have all the equipment, HU, Speakers, Amp, Deadening, etc, minus the tint and wiring, so those prices were just WAY freaking too high for me.


----------



## dmazyn

I just talked to custom sounds seeing if they could Fab me some MDF 6x8 to 6.5 brakets for the Mazda 3 and they refused to do it unless they took the speakers out and put the brakets in. They just wanted more money all I wanted was some brakets made I do not like the plastic ones I have now.


----------



## Mooble

dmazyn said:


> I just talked to custom sounds seeing if they could Fab me some MDF 6x8 to 6.5 brakets for the Mazda 3 and they refused to do it unless they took the speakers out and put the brakets in. They just wanted more money all I wanted was some brakets made I do not like the plastic ones I have now.


As long as people are duped into thinking they can't pick out or install their own equipment, places like Custom Sounds will continue to make money. They can get away with crappy service like this because there are 10 more people behind you willing to pay a fortune to put a simple shallow mount sub in the back of their pickup.

If you don't have the equipment to do it, I'm sure one of us can make the baffles for you if you give us the specs.


----------



## Mooble

I love how this has become the defacto Austin forum. It's good though.


----------



## quest51210

gus is an *******, he and i had many words when i was there...most of the time i would just hang up on him and go over to the walzem store. if any of you guys need a hookup or custom work i have a few guys i can send you to. i no longer do any work other than my own. 

no one likes gus, not even cofield the owner, but he does make no less than $100K in sales a month. he makes over $100K a year as a salesman. he was also shot on the premises a few years ago trying to run off a car burglar and settled out of court with that issue. guy pulls in all the celebs and has a knack for making the money. 



CulinaryGod said:


> Yep it was Gus. He quoted me, $400 for CD player installation, $400 for front and rear speaker installation, $250 for tint, and like $400 for amp install and sound deadening.


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> I love how this has become the defacto Austin forum. It's good though.


Word! 



dmazyn said:


> I just talked to custom sounds seeing if they could Fab me some MDF 6x8 to 6.5 brakets for the Mazda 3 and they refused to do it unless they took the speakers out and put the brakets in. They just wanted more money all I wanted was some brakets made I do not like the plastic ones I have now.


Danny, get with me and we can cut some baffles. Will need to use the stock peices for templates, but it will only cost you materials.
James


----------



## GLN305

Just as an FYI, I now have a wire feed welder, so if you guys need anything welded lemme know.


----------



## CulinaryGod

I'm changing my setup guys, my focal's are for sale $750 per pair, they're unopened never hooked up 165K2P Upgraded Version. Also have a bulk pack of dynamat unopened $100, and a 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX D4-V.3($175). Let me know if interested. Also can I get a count of who all is comming saturday if possible. Thanks
-Steven

P.S. Nobody has told me if they need any materials so I'm guessing its going to be a regular meet. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## snaimpally

Steven, I need enough MDF for a 10" sub box. I'll try and get you more precise details tommorrow.

Who all is going to SA? We will probably have 5-6 people.

Pretty sure we will have: snaimpally, GLN305, sublimeZ, Mooble

Might have dmazyn, georgediego, and shtoops. I am PMing everyone to get an accurate headcount.


Thanks!




CulinaryGod said:


> I'm changing my setup guys, my focal's are for sale $750 per pair, they're unopened never hooked up 165K2P Upgraded Version. Also have a bulk pack of dynamat unopened $100, and a 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX D4-V.3($175). Let me know if interested. Also can I get a count of who all is comming saturday if possible. Thanks
> -Steven
> 
> P.S. Nobody has told me if they need any materials so I'm guessing its going to be a regular meet. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## quest51210

we should have the meet at our shop www.metalwerksgarage.com


----------



## CulinaryGod

OK i'll pick up a sheet of 3/4" mdf today. I'll be checking into the forums frequently so if anything changes let me know. Peace


----------



## snaimpally

I have 3 confirmed: sublimeZ, GLN305, and myself. Dmazyn can't make it. Mooble probably won't make it as he has to be at work for 3:00pm on Sat. He may get with you to try and come earlier. I am trying to get confirmation from shtoops and georgediego.

The plan is for us to all leave around 11:00am and be in SA between 12:30 AND 1:00PM. I hope that works for you.

Quest thanks for your kind offer but this time, we will be meeting at CG's woodworking shop as he had offered it way back when. However, we can meet at your place next time.


----------



## CulinaryGod

The time sounds good. I was just wondering if you by chance already knew the dimensions of the box you wanted to build so I can have them cut tomorrow morning and waiting for you, or at least the square parts. The beam saw operator will be there and can have your parts cut out in about 10 minutes or less so assembly from there should be a snap.


----------



## quest51210

cool, i will let you guys know. we are supposed to have the discovery channel come check out a build soon. i will let you know if we can accomodate something there in the future


snaimpally said:


> I have 3 confirmed: sublimeZ, GLN305, and myself. Dmazyn can't make it. Mooble probably won't make it as he has to be at work for 3:00pm on Sat. He may get with you to try and come earlier. I am trying to get confirmation from shtoops and georgediego.
> 
> The plan is for us to all leave around 11:00am and be in SA between 12:30 AND 1:00PM. I hope that works for you.
> 
> Quest thanks for your kind offer but this time, we will be meeting at CG's woodworking shop as he had offered it way back when. However, we can meet at your place next time.


----------



## snaimpally

Glenn came over last night and he angle mounted a pair of Dyn tweeters in the sail panels and we forgot to take measurements. I'll see if we can get some approx. dimensions for you. (Its a ported box for a 10" sub, I think mounting depth is 5.75" or so)



CulinaryGod said:


> The time sounds good. I was just wondering if you by chance already knew the dimensions of the box you wanted to build so I can have them cut tomorrow morning and waiting for you, or at least the square parts. The beam saw operator will be there and can have your parts cut out in about 10 minutes or less so assembly from there should be a snap. My phone number is 210.287.3695 and the physical adress of the shop is : Concepts In Cabinetry 16102 East Lupon Rd, St. Hedwig TX 78152. You should be able to mapquest it or if someone has a GPS follow that, or if not you can call me and I'll give you guys the directions or meet y'all at a point and you can all follow me from there. So yeah, see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Well guys thanks for comming down, I had a good time meeting y'all and showing you the shop. I've been doing some serious thinking and I think I'm going to just stick with my Focal's and see how it sounds. Anyways, see you guys at the next meet. Peace.


----------



## Mooble

What all did you guys get accomplished? I spent a couple hours yesterday tracing down a gremlin in my car. As it turns out one of my amps is going bad which really pisses me off. Couple that with my one partially blown mid and my car sounds like ass.


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> What all did you guys get accomplished? I spent a couple hours yesterday tracing down a gremlin in my car. As it turns out one of my amps is going bad which really pisses me off. Couple that with my one partially blown mid and my car sounds like ass.


We got Shiv's box cut out.
Gotta tell ya, you missed out. That cabinet shop would have made Tim Taylor drool.


----------



## dmazyn

CG I run focal now in my mazda 3 (Utopia Twwets and polyglass 6.5 woofer) and ran them in my Z (Full Utopia 165 3W). I love how they sound except the tweets can be bright when volume gets high.

I am thinking of taken the rest of my utopia setup and adding it to the mazda just have to find the best place for the 4 inch mid. I really do not want to run kicks but I am sure that is still the best way to run them. I am planning on getting in the car today and seeing if there is enough room in the kicks to flush mount them because in the Z I kept hitting the driver side when shifting.


----------



## snaimpally

We all piled into my car and talked the whole way there and back and got to know one another better. Got my sub box cut. It was very cool to see the different state of the art machines and to watch my sub box get cut. Steve and his brother Marc were very nice and gave us a tour of their facilities.

Glenn advised Steve on what he should do with his new ride. Should be killer once its all done. All in all it was a lot of fun. We are planning to do a meet in Austin so that Steve can come and participate.



Mooble said:


> What all did you guys get accomplished? I spent a couple hours yesterday tracing down a gremlin in my car. As it turns out one of my amps is going bad which really pisses me off. Couple that with my one partially blown mid and my car sounds like ass.


----------



## Mooble

snaimpally said:


> __________________
> Speed3: DEH-P880PRS
> -> USA4080 -> ID OEM 6.5" + Dyn MD100 (active)
> -> Cadence A7Hc -> *Soundstream Exact 10"* (sealed)


Now there's a man who doesn't waste much time!


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> Now there's a man who doesn't waste much time!


Yeah, it sounds so good, I couldn't bring myself to take it out of the car. It integrates very well with the rest of my drivers. 

You'll have to hear the Dyns. Sounds fantastic, especially with the tweets angled. Looks near stock. Glenn did a real nice job Dremelling and then hot glueing the MD100s in at an angle. Stock sail panel with PG tweets on left, Dyns installed on the right.


----------



## CulinaryGod

dmazyn said:


> CG I run focal now in my mazda 3 (Utopia Twwets and polyglass 6.5 woofer) and ran them in my Z (Full Utopia 165 3W). I love how they sound except the tweets can be bright when volume gets high.
> 
> I am thinking of taken the rest of my utopia setup and adding it to the mazda just have to find the best place for the 4 inch mid. I really do not want to run kicks but I am sure that is still the best way to run them. I am planning on getting in the car today and seeing if there is enough room in the kicks to flush mount them because in the Z I kept hitting the driver side when shifting.


Yeah that's why I'm kind of staying away from the kicks in the Z, I saw how much they protruded into your foot area and I just can't have that as I wear boots all the time and I drive long distances. That's good that you like the Focal's but I'm wondering if they sounded smoother after break-in (reccommended 100hours) or are they still real bright? I've had them for sale for about 2 weeks and I really haven't gotten any offers so I guess I'm stuck with them. One question. What did you do about the speakers behind the headrest? Did you put something in there for rear fill or did you just run the front stage? Also, what kind of subs did you have in yours and what is maybe the best box design for that car? I'm thinking downfire just to try and isolate some of the sound waves from bouncing off the rear glass and panels in the trunk. I think my one major hold back right now is which amp to buy. I've got this JL Audio 300/4 but I just dont think it will cut it. I'm leaning more towards some Zapco DC Reference's or even the Arc Audio SE line. Both are analog amps I believe so they should have some great sound.


----------



## dmazyn

Well I went today and switched out the V2 xovers to the utopia ones and added the 4 inch mid. Right now they are temp mounted to the kick panels near the top I had them sounding great up in the corners of the dash but could not think of a nice way to mount them. They are too big to put in the a pillers and molding them on top of the dash had them hitting the windshield, but man they sounded great in that location.

I need to run the imprint again to see how it handles the 3 way system. It has a switch for 3way but it forces you to use the rear imputs for the highs so that would make me buy another amp. I am going to run it as a 2 way system and let the xovers split it out to see how it goes. It sounds really good right now but the stage is a little low due to where the mids are so will have to angle them up a little if the imprint does not correct for it.

As for the Z I was running a single 10 Kicker solabaric off a rockford 200m2 until that died on me then is was running with a 60x2. It sounded good, but it could of always been better. I left the stock speakers in the rear running off the HU for a bit but then just disconnected them because it was useless to have them. As for the sub most Z's I saw back then had them firing to the rear mounted under the strut bar.


----------



## GLN305

The Focal tweets are going to sound bright forever. I had Focal 165K2's in my Dodge Dakota and they were still bright even after the dash and a-pillars were completely upholstered in tweed. I thought the tweed would help with the harshness a little and kill reflections...all it did was kill reflections lol.

I have an idea to talk to you about as far as kicks are concerned. It may allow you to run everything you want and keep it all hidden as well as not protrude any. 





CulinaryGod said:


> Yeah that's why I'm kind of staying away from the kicks in the Z, I saw how much they protruded into your foot area and I just can't have that as I wear boots all the time and I drive long distances. That's good that you like the Focal's but I'm wondering if they sounded smoother after break-in (reccommended 100hours) or are they still real bright? I've had them for sale for about 2 weeks and I really haven't gotten any offers so I guess I'm stuck with them. One question. What did you do about the speakers behind the headrest? Did you put something in there for rear fill or did you just run the front stage? Also, what kind of subs did you have in yours and what is maybe the best box design for that car? I'm thinking downfire just to try and isolate some of the sound waves from bouncing off the rear glass and panels in the trunk. I think my one major hold back right now is which amp to buy. I've got this JL Audio 300/4 but I just dont think it will cut it. I'm leaning more towards some Zapco DC Reference's or even the Arc Audio SE line. Both are analog amps I believe so they should have some great sound.


----------



## quest51210

glenn, 10 years later and i can still hear those things ringing.

working at custom sounds probably helps that ringing


----------



## GLN305

quest51210 said:


> glenn, 10 years later and i can still hear those things ringing.
> 
> working at custom sounds probably helps that ringing


Yeah, they are just too dang bright for my taste...kick panel tweeters for sure hehe


----------



## CulinaryGod

I'm sure they're bright but I've also got a little high frequency hearing loss from various systems in my car and the machinery at my work place so maybe it'll be just what I need.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> I'm sure they're bright but I've also got a little high frequency hearing loss from various systems in my car and the machinery at my work place so maybe it'll be just what I need.


Maybe so LOL


----------



## snaimpally

*performing Sat July 26 9pm at Flipnotics*

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I'll be performing at Flipnotics coffee house this Saturday from 9-11. I'll be playing tabla, an Indian percussion instrument, and accompanying my friend Amie on sitar. If you are free, please come out and enjoy the music.

www.flipnotics.com (click music and then click "calendar").


----------



## GLN305

*Re: performing Sat July 26 9pm at Flipnotics*



snaimpally said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I'll be performing at Flipnotics coffee house this Saturday from 9-11. I'll be playing tabla, an Indian percussion instrument, and accompanying my friend Amie on sitar. If you are free, please come out and enjoy the music.
> 
> www.flipnotics.com (click music and then click "calendar").


I'll be there.


----------



## SublimeZ

*Re: performing Sat July 26 9pm at Flipnotics*



snaimpally said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I'll be performing at Flipnotics coffee house this Saturday from 9-11. I'll be playing tabla, an Indian percussion instrument, and accompanying my friend Amie on sitar. If you are free, please come out and enjoy the music.
> 
> www.flipnotics.com (click music and then click "calendar").


Count me and Mrs.Z as probable.


----------



## GLN305

So when are we doing another meet? I was thinking this weekend?


----------



## dmazyn

Friday or Sat is best for me.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Friday or Sat is best for me.


Saturday would be cool, maybe we can meet at the Round Rock car show?


----------



## Mooble

I can't make it Saturday, but I'd be happy to do something Friday.


----------



## snaimpally

Friday night we are invited to my sister's place for dinner. How about Sunday? Sunday seems to work the best for everyone. Starbucks in the Arboretum at 6pm on Sunday?


----------



## Mooble

Sunday works better for me also. I can be there at 6:00.


----------



## snaimpally

Friday is out so I guess Sunday, 6:30 pm, Starbucks at the Arboretum.


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> Friday is out so I guess Sunday, 6:30 pm, Starbucks at the Arboretum.


Starbucks is cool. I would like to meet somewhere in the future where we can sit down, eat dinner and BS. Maybe Firebowl  I love that place hehe


----------



## CulinaryGod

Well guys, I got burned. I traded one of my brand new sets of Focal K2P's to this guy "tvrift" for a mint cond. JL Audio 1000/1v2 and it doesn't even work. It powers on but has little to no output. I'm pretty pissed to say the least as I know this con will not return my speakers and probably wont do anything to make it right. First time I've been had over the internet and it feels ****ty. Just lettin you guys know, if you do business with this guy beware!


----------



## dmazyn

CG that really sucks I hope the guy works things out for you.


----------



## CulinaryGod

He's trying but I dont think it's going to happen. I actually think that I'm done with car audio, this is just too much for me. I traded a $1200 pair of speakers for $799 amp that doesn't even work, and whats even worse is when i went to get it bench tested the assclown somehow managed to scratch the entire bottom side of it to hell and gouge two spots on the top. Good ol' Custom Sounds, I'd like to complain but I have no proof of what shape it was in before I brought it to them, and what are they gonna do anyways, it wasnt their product. So yeah, you may see my equip go up pretty soon with some killer deals.


----------



## SublimeZ

Steve, that sux, but don't give up yet. So far, you're only out some $$. Don't let him take the music too.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> He's trying but I dont think it's going to happen. I actually think that I'm done with car audio, this is just too much for me. I traded a $1200 pair of speakers for $799 amp that doesn't even work, and whats even worse is when i went to get it bench tested the assclown somehow managed to scratch the entire bottom side of it to hell and gouge two spots on the top. Good ol' Custom Sounds, I'd like to complain but I have no proof of what shape it was in before I brought it to them, and what are they gonna do anyways, it wasnt their product. So yeah, you may see my equip go up pretty soon with some killer deals.


I wonder if Custom Sounds played you and gave you a bunk amp in place of your amp. Check the serial number on the box and compare it to the amp's serial number. That bites.


----------



## dmazyn

It could be CS blew the amp when testing and just told you it was dead. Did they let you stand and watch?


----------



## CulinaryGod

Yeah that's the thing, it doesnt have any serial numbers. That's why I took it straight to get it bench tested. There were def. some shady characters at custom sounds yesterday that I've never seen before and the guy who handed me back the amp wouldn't even look me in the eyes and was acting very strange. I didn't stand and watch but I think something definitely happened. It took them half an hour for the supposed bench test they did. It should've only taken about 10 mins maybe. I'm going to take the amp back today and show their manager what happened with the scratches and see what he says. Not sure what to do about this buy the seller is offering me $100 to get it fixed. Last night I opened the case just to visually inspect it to see if there were any burned pieces of puffed caps etc in the amp and I found a few suspicions. there are a few things that have hand markings on them, almost like crayon but a few of them have yellow lines drawn on them and one has a black and red line. I've cross checked this with ampguts and the one on there doens't have these so I'm thinking it's b-stock or refurbed or something. I just dont know but I think I'm going to take the $100 he offered me and see if I can get it fixed.


----------



## GLN305

*Re: performing Sat July 26 9pm at Flipnotics*



snaimpally said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I'll be performing at Flipnotics coffee house this Saturday from 9-11. I'll be playing tabla, an Indian percussion instrument, and accompanying my friend Amie on sitar. If you are free, please come out and enjoy the music.
> 
> www.flipnotics.com (click music and then click "calendar").


Which one are you playing at Shiv? I tried pulling up the music calendar and it just doesn't happen.


----------



## dmazyn

I think it is this one: 1603 Barton Springs Rd. I could pull up the calander and see Shivs name on it for the 26th.

I am going to see if the wife wants to go out if so we might make it out for this.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> I think it is this one: 1603 Barton Springs Rd. I could pull up the calander and see Shivs name on it for the 26th.
> 
> I am going to see if the wife wants to go out if so we might make it out for this.


Thanks Danny, I was having problems pulling it up. See ya tonight.


----------



## GLN305

Tonight was awesome, Shiv can jam on the drums he was playing. You guys that didn't see it missed out on some awesome music!


----------



## dmazyn

Sorry Shiv, our kid called us and said she wanted to come home tonight and not Sunday but the good news is I will be able to make the meet on Sunday now.

See you Sunday.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Sorry Shiv, our kid called us and said she wanted to come home tonight and not Sunday but the good news is I will be able to make the meet on Sunday now.
> 
> See you Sunday.


Sweet, sometimes things work out for the better!!


----------



## snaimpally

No problem. I have more concerts coming up so I'll keep you posted. Thanks to Glenn and James for coming out. I'm glad you can make the Sunday meet.



dmazyn said:


> Sorry Shiv, our kid called us and said she wanted to come home tonight and not Sunday but the good news is I will be able to make the meet on Sunday now.
> 
> See you Sunday.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'll be there. Should have the "new" sub in.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> I'll be there. Should have the "new" sub in.


Did you get some rings made? I wanna hear it hehe


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Did you get some rings made? I wanna hear it hehe


Gonna cut em later this morning.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Gonna cut em later this morning.


Nice, what time?


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Nice, what time?


Posed to go to my bud's house early. Gonna do shocks on his wife's Blazer, then use his jigsaw to cut the rings.


----------



## Mooble

I'll be stuck working late so I don't think I can make it until 7, but I'll swing by then. 

Shiv, I remembered to put the grill in the car this morning so I'll have it tonight.


----------



## dmazyn

I'll be bringing a DVD with the following cds on it:

Chesky - Audiophile Test Disc Vol.2
Chesky - Audiophile Test Disc Vol.3
Chesky Records - The Ultimate Demonstration Disk
I think autosound 2000 Disc 2 test cd as well not sure if it is on the dvd but I have a copy of it.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Posed to go to my bud's house early. Gonna do shocks on his wife's Blazer, then use his jigsaw to cut the rings.


Jigsaw!! What about a Jasper jig and router??


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Jigsaw!! What about a Jasper jig and router??


That would have been a better choice. First chance I get, gonna make a SublimeZ jig


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> That would have been a better choice. First chance I get, gonna make a SublimeZ jig


Hehe, I know what you are talking about. If you ever need a Jasper jig, I have two different ones and a router.


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Hehe, I know what you are talking about. If you ever need a Jasper jig, I have two different ones and a router.


I have a PC 690. If you bring the jigs by, I'll have a matching set


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> I have a PC 690. If you bring the jigs by, I'll have a matching set


I'll bring them tonight.


----------



## GLN305

Does anyone have any extra sound deadening material they want to sell? I hate paying for the shipping that stuff lol.


----------



## CulinaryGod

I've got a Dynamat Xtreme Bulk Pack that hasn't even been opened if ya want it. $125 and I'll meet you half way. LMK if you're interested.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> I've got a Dynamat Xtreme Bulk Pack that hasn't even been opened if ya want it. $125 and I'll meet you half way. LMK if you're interested.


I just made an order with Rick from Raammat, so I'll have to pass. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## quest51210

dude, you passed on my 2 rolls for $190 for 2 new rolls? i am going to austin next weekend


GLN305 said:


> I just made an order with Rick from Raammat, so I'll have to pass. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## daGwagon

Hey is anybody getting together this weekend? im pretty new to austin and would like to meet up and hang out with some people... im off of 183 between lake creek and 620 by lakeline mall... i dont realluy know of anyplace around here (parking lot wise) but ill come out to where ever as long as i have good directions lol

Garrett


----------



## GeorgeDiego

daGwagon said:


> Hey is anybody getting together this weekend? im pretty new to austin and would like to meet up and hang out with some people... im off of 183 between lake creek and 620 by lakeline mall... i dont realluy know of anyplace around here (parking lot wise) but ill come out to where ever as long as i have good directions lol
> 
> Garrett


LOL! It's a small world I live a few blocks away from Grisham Middle School.


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> Hey is anybody getting together this weekend? im pretty new to austin and would like to meet up and hang out with some people... im off of 183 between lake creek and 620 by lakeline mall... i dont realluy know of anyplace around here (parking lot wise) but ill come out to where ever as long as i have good directions lol
> 
> Garrett


We are doing some sound deadening on an Austin guy's car this weekend. Send him a PM. I don't feel right inviting you to his house  . His username is Snaimpally


----------



## daGwagon

GLN305 said:


> We are doing some sound deadening on an Austin guy's car this weekend. Send him a PM. I don't feel right inviting you to his house  . His username is Snaimpally


cool i have no idea where that school is but ok LOL,
yeah i just talked to him... hes thinking next weekend which is cool cuz i wouldnt feel comfortable going over to somebodys house i havent even met yet LOL
"ya gotta watch out for the crazys" as my grandmother always told me lol


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> cool i have no idea where that school is but ok LOL,
> yeah i just talked to him... hes thinking next weekend which is cool cuz i wouldnt feel comfortable going over to somebodys house i havent even met yet LOL
> "ya gotta watch out for the crazys" as my grandmother always told me lol


We are crazy, but not the type of crazy you need to worry about. hehe


----------



## daGwagon

LOL if yall see a blue station wagon "beetin down the block" honk and tell me to turn that $hit down lol... yea yea ima bass head


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> LOL if yall see a blue station wagon "beetin down the block" honk and tell me to turn that $hit down lol... yea yea ima bass head


Well, I wish I could say I am 100% SQ, but that's just not the case LOL


----------



## daGwagon

GLN305 said:


> Well, I wish I could say I am 100% SQ, but that's just not the case LOL


LOL yeah i guess im kinda backwards compared to most on this site... i started at the back but im working my way up front i love a clean sounding system where you cant exactly "see" the speakers audibly or point out where they are in the car. but im not trying to compete or anything just personal usage/prefrence.


----------



## SublimeZ

daGwagon said:


> LOL yeah i guess im kinda backwards compared to most on this site...


Not if everyone told the truth


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Not if everyone told the truth


True enough LOL


----------



## snaimpally

I PMd Garrett and told him we will busy this weekend but we could perhaps have a meet next weekend.



daGwagon said:


> cool i have no idea where that school is but ok LOL,
> yeah i just talked to him... hes thinking next weekend which is cool cuz i wouldnt feel comfortable going over to somebodys house i havent even met yet LOL
> "ya gotta watch out for the crazys" as my grandmother always told me lol


----------



## daGwagon

SublimeZ said:


> Not if everyone told the truth


HAHA i love it! lol


----------



## GLN305

Looks like we are going to pick up a few people here in Austin. Starbucks may be too small for us to meet at.


----------



## daGwagon

GLN305 said:


> Looks like we are going to pick up a few people here in Austin. Starbucks may be too small for us to meet at.



lol how many of "US" are there regularly


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> lol how many of "US" are there regularly


Well, we have SublimeZ (James), Snaimpally (Shiv), Mooble (Andrew), GLN305 (Me, Glenn), Dmazyn (Danny) and GeorgeDiego. It's a decent group so far if you consider we have only met three times or so.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Just wanna get a quick poll from you guys. My JL 1000/1v2 just got out of the shop and is working great. My question for y'all is. I've got two subwoofers that I can use in my car but I really dont know which one to use, they're both great speakers but each have their pros and cons. Option 1: Digital Designs 3512 Dual 4ohm; It gets loud as I need it to and maintains pretty good soundquality but cannot hit the low notes very well at high volume. Option 2: Image Dynamics IDMAX 12" Dual 4ohm; Great sound quality and hits the lows, BUT doesn't get very loud imo. I'm not sure which route I should take as I know the DD takes a larger and ported box; and the IDMAX takes a smaller and sealed box. What should I do guys? The time is comming close for me to finally start the install process in my car and I'm pretty dang excited.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Just wanna get a quick poll from you guys. My JL 1000/1v2 just got out of the shop and is working great. My question for y'all is. I've got two subwoofers that I can use in my car but I really dont know which one to use, they're both great speakers but each have their pros and cons. Option 1: Digital Designs 3512 Dual 4ohm; It gets loud as I need it to and maintains pretty good soundquality but cannot hit the low notes very well at high volume. Option 2: Image Dynamics IDMAX 12" Dual 4ohm; Great sound quality and hits the lows, BUT doesn't get very loud imo. I'm not sure which route I should take as I know the DD takes a larger and ported box; and the IDMAX takes a smaller and sealed box. What should I do guys? The time is comming close for me to finally start the install process in my car and I'm pretty dang excited.


The 3512 can and will be able to hit low notes at high volumes in the *CORRECT* ported enclosure tuned lower than DD's 40Hz tuning for SPL people. I had a 3512 and have installed many DD subs. Both are great woofers, but the 3512 will have great SQ and handle 1500 watts all day long. The IDMAX is a good woofer and will play low well in a sealed enclosure. If it were me...DD all the way. If you decide to go with DD, let me design you and enclosure to get the low notes.


----------



## snaimpally

I'll be performing with my friend Amie at Phara's restaurant in downtown Austin on Sunday, August 10 from 8:00-9:00pm. Phara's has Meditaranean/Indian food. A couple of things to note. First, its outdoors. Second, there may be a cover charge. They have not charged a cover so far but may start doing so.

Amie plays the sitar (think Ravi Shankar) and I will be accompanying on tabla.


----------



## snaimpally

*Austin meet Sat Aug 9*

Sat, Aug 9, 6:30 pm we are having dinner at Chuy's Mexican restaurant, 11680 N Research Blvd at Duval (Southbound service road of 183).

We will meet at 8:00pm at the Starbucks in the Arboretum to listen to each others cars and then some of us may head out to the car club meet in Round Rock.


----------



## daGwagon

*Re: Austin meet Sat Aug 9*



snaimpally said:


> Sat, Aug 9, 6:30 pm we are having dinner at Chuy's Mexican restaurant, 11680 N Research Blvd at Duval (Southbound service road of 183).
> 
> We will meet at 8:00pm at the Starbucks in the Arboretum to listen to each others cars and then some of us may head out to the car club meet in Round Rock.


dang i missed yall... i guess nobdys goin out tomorow?


----------



## SublimeZ

*Re: Austin meet Sat Aug 9*



daGwagon said:


> dang i missed yall... i guess nobdys goin out tomorow?


That is tomorrow.


----------



## daGwagon

*Re: Austin meet Sat Aug 9*



SublimeZ said:


> That is tomorrow.


oops my bad 
it was really late for me
well cool hopefully i can mke it out there tonite then
if yall see/hear my blue wagon flag me down so i know its yall


----------



## GLN305

Looks like I won't be making it tonight. I double booked this and something my wife planned a week ago, so you know who wins 

We are spending tonight in the Gonzales,TX old court house and doing some ghost hunting with a Austin paranormal group. This is a once every three or four year opportunity, so it should be a blast. I'll be taking my digita camera and miniDV video camera. I hope to catch some things on tape and if I do I can share the footage.


----------



## daGwagon

*Re: Austin meet Sat Aug 9*



daGwagon said:


> dang i missed yall... i guess nobdys goin out tomorow?



lol i drove around the parking lot twice 1st looking for starbucks then again looking for a suspicious group of car w/ suspicios people gathered round'em but didnt see anything so i went across the street and drove around then all the way down to the starbucks by randalls and didnt see anybody, so i went indside and got some coffee and asked the gay guy behind the counter if there was another starbucks by the arboratum and so i follwed his directions and relized that i had driven by it atleast twice bu by then it was 9:00 so i sat in the parking lot looking around for about 5 mins and left so anyway maybe next and correct me if im wrong but the starbucks yall go to is the one across the street and to the left? next to ann taylor?


----------



## snaimpally

*Re: Austin meet Sat Aug 9*



daGwagon said:


> lol i drove around the parking lot twice 1st looking for starbucks then again looking for a suspicious group of car w/ suspicios people gathered round'em but didnt see anything so i went across the street and drove around then all the way down to the starbucks by randalls and didnt see anybody, so i went indside and got some coffee and asked the gay guy behind the counter if there was another starbucks by the arboratum and so i follwed his directions and relized that i had driven by it atleast twice bu by then it was 9:00 so i sat in the parking lot looking around for about 5 mins and left so anyway maybe next and correct me if im wrong but the starbucks yall go to is the one across the street and to the left? next to ann taylor?


Sorry we missed you yesterday.  Glenn missed it because of his ghost hunting expedition and James was in the midst of re-doing his 'vette so he bailed as well. So it was just Andrew and I. We stuck around till around 8:30pm. Oh well. I'll PM you with our cell numbers - I should have done this so that you could call if you couldn't find it.

My concert at Phara's got cancelled. If James is up for it, perhaps we could do a meet tonight to see and hear his new rig. 8pm Starbucks? James?


----------



## daGwagon

*Re: Austin meet Sat Aug 9*



snaimpally said:


> Sorry we missed you yesterday.  Glenn missed it because of his ghost hunting expedition and James was in the midst of re-doing his 'vette so he bailed as well. So it was just Andrew and I. We stuck around till around 8:30pm. Oh well. I'll PM you with our cell numbers - I should have done this so that you could call if you couldn't find it.
> 
> My concert at Phara's got cancelled. If James is up for it, perhaps we could do a meet tonight to see and hear his new rig. 8pm Starbucks? James?


cool sounds good to me id like to get some face to face opionions on some things... im exploring the ABC box design should be interesting...
it is the one next to ann taylor right?lol


----------



## GLN305

Sorry people, no ghosts! It was a blast though. We spent most of the night in the still used Gonzales county cort house. The county auditor stayed with us, he loves the place and has seen stuff we hoped to see! I took a bunch of pictures and I will be looking over them to see if there are any guest appearances LOL

We need to get together this weekend on Saturday if possible. I'll be going to San Antonio on Sunday. Let's make a concentrated effort for the next meetup since we missed this last one. We kinda left Shiv and Andrew hanging and I feel terrible about that, but I gotta entertain the wife sometimes


----------



## dmazyn

Sorry I missed out on the meet. Moving really sucks but we have everything at the new house so now time to start unpacking.

I'm up for something this Sat. just let me know where and when.


----------



## Mooble

I wish I would have my new mids by then, but it doesn't look like it. Next week I will finally have matching amps and new mids.


----------



## SublimeZ

My system made a quantum leap over the week-end, but not sure if I can make Saturday meet. Will try, but some factors are beyond my control...


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> My system made a quantum leap over the week-end, but not sure if I can make Saturday meet. Will try, but some factors are beyond my control...


Excuses, excuses lol.

Your system in on its way to greatness.....


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Your system in on its way to greatness.....


You deserve a LOT of the credit for that. Along with Shiv, Andrew, Geo & DIYMA, in general.


----------



## CulinaryGod

OK guys, I'm ready to buy an amp but I have no idea what I'm looking for. I want go to active with my Focal's and I was told to feed the tweeter and mid's around 75-100 watts each. My question for y'all is, What do I look for in an amplifier? How many channels does it need to be? And does each channel need its own independent HP/LP crossover with gains? I'm looking at this one ( http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=17700 ) . I'm not sure if its any good, I've never heard MB Quart amps and can only go off a few reviews. The thing about that amp is its fairly cheap and if it really supplies the wattage it says it'll be just right. The only thing is, I can't see any of the adjustments on this site nor on mbquarts.com. Any help or recommendations is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## daGwagon

well count me out this weekend im going to DFW, to visit the folks and eat b-day cake


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> OK guys, I'm ready to buy an amp but I have no idea what I'm looking for. I want go to active with my Focal's and I was told to feed the tweeter and mid's around 75-100 watts each. My question for y'all is, What do I look for in an amplifier? How many channels does it need to be? And does each channel need its own independent HP/LP crossover with gains? I'm looking at this one ( http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=17700 ) . I'm not sure if its any good, I've never heard MB Quart amps and can only go off a few reviews. The thing about that amp is its fairly cheap and if it really supplies the wattage it says it'll be just right. The only thing is, I can't see any of the adjustments on this site nor on mbquarts.com. Any help or recommendations is greatly appreciated. Thanks


Get a good quality amp. If you want to run an active setup, then you want 75-100 watts for each driver. Alpine makes a fairly compact amp. Glenn likes and is running the new Soundstreams. If you want to spend a little more, check out Arc Audio. Here is one with all the controls you will ever need.

To run active, you need to be able to set the crossover freq. for the tweeter and mid. One way to do that is to use an amp that has built-in crossovers. Another way is to use a headunit that allows you to set the crossovers. Using the HU is easier, because you can sit in the listening position and adjust and hear the change right away. If the crossovers are at the amp, you have to tweak the amp's crossover, go back and listen go the amp etc etc. So if you are running an HU like the Pioneer 880/800PRS or Alpine 9886/9887 with Imprint, then you can use the HU.

I'd avoid MB Quart. Their old stuff is good but not their new stuff.


----------



## snaimpally

What about Friday night?



SublimeZ said:


> My system made a quantum leap over the week-end, but not sure if I can make Saturday meet. Will try, but some factors are beyond my control...


----------



## CulinaryGod

Thanks for the advice. I'm seriously thinking that Passive may just be the only way. It will save me money on an additional amp, a new head unit, and all that goes with it. I know active sounds better due to the more abundant controls but honestly in my old car I was running passive components in, it sounded damn good. I know I can set the crossovers through my head unit but it's very vague and doesn't have that many options. I guess I'll either pick up a JL Audio 300/2v2 to match my 1000/1v2. or just hack it and buy a nice zapco. I guess I can be happy i'll at least have control of time alignment through the head unit. Anyways thanks for the advice shiv. Hopefully I can get this show on the road within a few weeks and come up to austin to show what i've got  . Peace,

-Steve


----------



## daGwagon

snaimpally said:


> What about Friday night?


not to jump your quote lol, but i could do friday night then head out in the morning [saturday]


----------



## GLN305

Passive is good as long as you can time align it, you'll be good. Don't sweat the active thing if you don't plan to compete and want to save some money and space. The Focal crossovers are as good as passives get until you hit very, very expensive sets.



CulinaryGod said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm seriously thinking that Passive may just be the only way. It will save me money on an additional amp, a new head unit, and all that goes with it. I know active sounds better due to the more abundant controls but honestly in my old car I was running passive components in, it sounded damn good. I know I can set the crossovers through my head unit but it's very vague and doesn't have that many options. I guess I'll either pick up a JL Audio 300/2v2 to match my 1000/1v2. or just hack it and buy a nice zapco. I guess I can be happy i'll at least have control of time alignment through the head unit. Anyways thanks for the advice shiv. Hopefully I can get this show on the road within a few weeks and come up to austin to show what i've got  . Peace,
> 
> -Steve


----------



## GLN305

Friday night would be good for me too. 




daGwagon said:


> not to jump your quote lol, but i could do friday night then head out in the morning [saturday]


----------



## SublimeZ

snaimpally said:


> What about Friday night?





daGwagon said:


> not to jump your quote lol, but i could do friday night then head out in the morning [saturday]





GLN305 said:


> Friday night would be good for me too.


Time?


----------



## Mooble

Dang. I think I am working until 7:30 on Friday.


----------



## dmazyn

CG I am running passive 3 way using Focal Utopia Tweets, mids and Polyglass woofers from the 165VR set and I think they sound good with a little help from Glen setting things like TA and EQ. I am thinking of going active at some point and replacing the midbass with a 7 or 8 inch.

I ran the full Utopia 165W3 set in my Z a few years ago with a single 10 inch sub and it sounded good.

I'm cool with meeting Friday as well.


----------



## GLN305

So are we gonna have a meet on Friday? I think the only one so far that has time constraints is Andrew. I have no problem meeting after he gets off work. Maybe we can meet for dinner...round two lol


----------



## Mooble

Looks like I might not have time constraints after all. I hope to be done by 5:00. Woohoo!


----------



## daGwagon

im good for 6 or later and dinners cool too if we can just decide on a time


----------



## snaimpally

Okay, I think Friday is good for everyone. How about 7 pm at Starbucks parking lot? Address is:

Starbucks
Arboretum Market
9722 Great Hills Trail 380
Austin, Texas 78759
512-795-1965


----------



## SactownXSi

Wish I would have seen this thread sooner! I just moved to Austin...oh...all of 3 days ago. Been a long time lurker on here, doubt I can make the meet but if anyone has any ideas on some shops in the Austin area I'd love to here of them.

I am considering picking up a job at a shop here, not sure yet but would be nice to check some of them out nonetheless.

Thanks, hopefully I can make the next mini-meet!


----------



## daGwagon

snaimpally said:


> Okay, I think Friday is good for everyone. How about 7 pm at Starbucks parking lot? Address is:
> 
> Starbucks
> Arboretum Market
> 9722 Great Hills Trail 380
> Austin, Texas 78759
> 512-795-1965


im in

@SactownXSi
welcome buddy


----------



## ///Audience

damn i caught this too late...


----------



## snaimpally

SactownXSi said:


> Wish I would have seen this thread sooner! I just moved to Austin...oh...all of 3 days ago. Been a long time lurker on here, doubt I can make the meet but if anyone has any ideas on some shops in the Austin area I'd love to here of them.
> 
> I am considering picking up a job at a shop here, not sure yet but would be nice to check some of them out nonetheless.
> 
> Thanks, hopefully I can make the next mini-meet!


We meet every 2-3 weeks so no biggie. Welcome to Austin! I moved from Dallas a little less than a year ago. Avoid Custom Sounds. If you want a job, try Star Customs, I think they were looking and Steve Hester there has a very good reputation.


----------



## snaimpally

BassBaller5 said:


> damn i caught this too late...


Why later? Its tomorrow night ... or do you have plans already? Don't worry, we meet every few weeks.


----------



## daGwagon

snaimpally said:


> *... Avoid Custom Sounds....*


assholes
not you Shiv


----------



## dmazyn

I'm in but will have my daughter with me so can not stay out too long.

Glen going to get the MDF this weekend for the box so need to grab some of your time next week or so if that is cool. I have half the garage cleared out of boxes so we can work at my new place. 

I will be buying a full sheet of MDF so we have extra and if anyone needs some I can share.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> I'm in but will have my daughter with me so can not stay out too long.
> 
> Glen going to get the MDF this weekend for the box so need to grab some of your time next week or so if that is cool. I have half the garage cleared out of boxes so we can work at my new place.
> 
> I will be buying a full sheet of MDF so we have extra and if anyone needs some I can share.


Sounds good!


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> I will be buying a full sheet of MDF so we have extra and if anyone needs some I can share.


I will be needing some for the Cadence Wild Beast I have coming but that is a ways off. Need to get rid of the alternator whine first.


----------



## daGwagon

so we are still on for 7 then? and do i need to bring anything?


----------



## SublimeZ

daGwagon said:


> so we are still on for 7 then? and do i need to bring anything?


Yes, & no.


----------



## ///Audience

daGwagon said:


> assholes
> not you Shiv


i have to agree about avoiding Custom Sounds. Ive done business with them before and will never again.... except going to Heatwave...


----------



## SublimeZ

BassBaller5 said:


> i have to agree about avoiding Custom Sounds. Ive done business with them before and will never again.... except going to Heatwave...


Cussed 'em Sounds...


----------



## GLN305

I gotta apologize guys. I did something I never do....fell asleep on the couch. I am trying to readjust my schedule for work, so I was asleep at 10pm last night and woke up at 5am this morning. I was laying on the couch at 6pm watching TV and next thing I know it's 8pm. This adjustment is killing me


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> I gotta apologize guys. I did something I never do....fell asleep on the couch. I am trying to readjust my schedule for work, so I was asleep at 10pm last night and woke up at 5am this morning. I was laying on the couch at 6pm watching TV and next thing I know it's 8pm. This adjustment is killing me





GLN305 said:


> Excuses, excuses lol.


qft


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> qft


Ya got me!


----------



## dmazyn

Time to go active I just got another New RF P200-2 off ebay for $115 shipped!


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Time to go active I just got another New RF P200-2 off ebay for $115 shipped!


Sweet! Now we can make your car sound the way it's supposed to....like a concert!!


----------



## daGwagon

ell **** i got fired to day so im looking for ajob if anybody knows anything....


BUT!!! i did get the abc box built w/ 2 punch HE8's. it soiunds alright, good for what it is i guess... it has a kind of buzzzing sound to it so i dont know what that is about... it could be all the panels in the back of the wagon resonating but it is sealed airtight, i will leave it in and play with the amp some more and ill let yall hear it next time i see ya.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Sorry to hear that man, good luck finding a new job.


----------



## daGwagon

CulinaryGod said:


> Sorry to hear that man, good luck finding a new job.


thanx buddy... yeah this sux i was making good money and actually had enough left over at the end of the month to work on my car... oh well watcha gonna do right


----------



## GLN305

The job loss sucks, but I'm sure it happened for a reason, gotta be something better around the corner! Either way, I wanna hear that ABC enclosure.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

daGwagon said:


> thanx buddy... yeah this sux i was making good money and actually had enough left over at the end of the month to work on my car... oh well watcha gonna do right


What do you do job wise? BTW I have a disk of sine waves (from 20-20k) you can run. I've always found it useful in localizing rattles. I'm close to you to.


----------



## CulinaryGod

What is this "ABC" enclosure that you guys speak of?


----------



## daGwagon

GLN305 said:


> The job loss sucks, but I'm sure it happened for a reason, gotta be something better around the corner! Either way, I wanna hear that ABC enclosure.



wow thats exactly how i look at it 
and definitely i guess we are pretty close and now that im jobless anytime is cool w/ me ill pm you my number just gimme a call whenever 

@George
well i was the parts manager @ a body shop, i didnt hate it but i didnt love it either, i was only there 4 months but i thought i had gotten the hang of things. but what i really like to do is install, just not for the custom sounds on burnet road

yeah deff bring that w/ you next time we meet up or if you could burn me a lossless copy and we can arange something somewhere
ive seem to have lost my IASCA test cd :bummer:

@Culinary
check this link out its the only one i could find on this design and if dosnet make any sense read over again v e r y s l o w l y it might help it did me:blush:
there have been claims of two Audiobahn 6.5's hitting 140db and as low as 25hz *cough**********cough* excuse me  oh and at only 1oowatts a piece


----------



## snaimpally

Sorry to hear that. I'm sure you can find something else though ...



daGwagon said:


> ell **** i got fired to day so im looking for ajob if anybody knows anything....
> 
> 
> BUT!!! i did get the abc box built w/ 2 punch HE8's. it soiunds alright, good for what it is i guess... it has a kind of buzzzing sound to it so i dont know what that is about... it could be all the panels in the back of the wagon resonating but it is sealed airtight, i will leave it in and play with the amp some more and ill let yall hear it next time i see ya.


----------



## snaimpally

ABC = Aperiodic Bi-Chamber

Determine the ported box volume, and make two chambers, with the first chamber exactly twice as big as the second chamber. There are 3 ports, one for each chamber and one between the two chambers. So when the woofer goes, the big chamber is crammed into the smaller chamber and then out the port. The smaller chamber provides for a boost one octave above the tuning frequency I think. Very good for SPL I would think.



CulinaryGod said:


> What is this "ABC" enclosure that you guys speak of?


----------



## dmazyn

Well I found the reason the driver door was making the rattles. It seems the surround on the midbass was hitting some plastic on the door panel. I went ahead and made some 3/4" mdf baffles and cut the plastic from the door to keep it from hitting the speaker.

The bad thing is I found a very small hole (pin tip size) in the surround of the speaker. I put some glue on it in hopes it seals it up.

I guess now I need to look for a new set of midbass for the doors. I have been thinking of going 7 or 8 inch anyway this might be a good thing in the end.


----------



## daGwagon

anybody wanna hear the ABC box? just checkin


----------



## SublimeZ

daGwagon said:


> anybody wanna hear the ABC box? just checkin


Yeah, I'd like to hear it. Booked this week end tho.


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> anybody wanna hear the ABC box? just checkin



Yeah, I wanna hear it. Gimme a call, I gave you my number I think, if not I'll PM you again.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Yeah, I'd like to hear it. Booked this week end tho.


Are we working on that Camaro....and I mean "WE" hehe. I wanna help.


----------



## Mooble

I've got all my amps installed now--FINALLY. Now all I need to do is cut some rings for my new mids and I'll be ready to rock, minus several hours of tuning.


----------



## GLN305

Mooble said:


> I've got all my amps installed now--FINALLY. Now all I need to do is cut some rings for my new mids and I'll be ready to rock, minus several hours of tuning.


SWEEEEEET!!! Let's hear it!!


----------



## Mooble

Heck, I think my evening is open if anyone wants to meet at Starbucks since it's only about 2 miles away for most people.


----------



## snaimpally

How about a meet this weekend? We can hear the ABC box, check out Andrew's latest, maybe even hear Glenn's wife's car? I'm pretty open, please state which day(s) and which time(s) work best for you instead of just saying "that doesn't work".

Friday evening

Saturday evening

Sunday evening


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> How about a meet this weekend? We can hear the ABC box, check out Andrew's latest, maybe even hear Glenn's wife's car? I'm pretty open, please state which day(s) and which time(s) work best for you instead of just saying "that doesn't work".
> 
> Friday evening
> 
> Saturday evening
> 
> Sunday evening


Wife's car won't be done for a long while unfortunately. Need a place to do the work and the apartment complex keeps promising to let me know if a garage is available and they never call. Either way I will be available on Saturday evening. I will be in Federicksburg on Sunday and the wife doesn't work Friday evening so we will probably do something. Saturday is my only free day. I may work on my truck this weekend as time permits, I am also off Monday for labor day.


----------



## SublimeZ

Saturday is out for me, unless it's early in the day. Going to a baseball game in SA. (Off Monday, tho)


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Saturday is out for me, unless it's early in the day. Going to a baseball game in SA. (Off Monday, tho)


Aren't you at work? LOL

I think Monday would be a good idea if everyone has it off.


----------



## dmazyn

I have Monday off and should have the new amp installed and running active plus have the 2 momo's in the box so that will be running as well.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

Monday evening or Sunday evening could work for me. I could even take my GF's car. Glenn - you can borrow my garage if you ever need to get something done, it's not the coolest work place, but it's plenty of room to work in and I have lots of tools


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Aren't you at work? LOL


And your point is...


----------



## GLN305

GeorgeDiego said:


> Monday evening or Sunday evening could work for me. I could even take my GF's car. Glenn - you can borrow my garage if you ever need to get something done, it's not the coolest work place, but it's plenty of room to work in and I have lots of tools


Thanks man, I appreciate all the garage offers I am getting. I am looking forward to helping you guys more since you are helping me so much. Did you get a chance to figure out which speakers you wanna discuss runing?


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> And your point is...


LOL, you are gonna make me cuss you out....

...here it goes!

Work, boss, wife, life....and many other 4-letter words. hehe


----------



## snaimpally

Monday night it is then. Do you guys want to do dinner or just meet? For dinner I was thinking Firebowl cafe, not far from Starbucks, at 6pm. Otherwise we could meet at 7/7:30/8pm.


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> Monday night it is then. Do you guys want to do dinner or just meet? For dinner I was thinking Firebowl cafe, not far from Starbucks, at 6pm. Otherwise we could meet at 7/7:30/8pm.


Firebowl


----------



## GeorgeDiego

GLN305 said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate all the garage offers I am getting. I am looking forward to helping you guys more since you are helping me so much. Did you get a chance to figure out which speakers you wanna discuss runing?



LOL! I'm actually looking right now. I just replied back to SHiv concerning some of the Blau tweets. If they sound (and mount) like my rainbows did I'll give them a shot. 

For mids... that's tough, lol! I'm looking at the ID's again and those 2 ohm Orion HCCA Millennium Ed Mids from juicyrobot also look very tempting, specialy at $120 a pair.


----------



## GLN305

GeorgeDiego said:


> LOL! I'm actually looking right now. I just replied back to SHiv concerning some of the Blau tweets. If they sound (and mount) like my rainbows did I'll give them a shot.
> 
> For mids... that's tough, lol! I'm looking at the ID's again and those 2 ohm Orion HCCA Millennium Ed Mids from juicyrobot also look very tempting, specialy at $120 a pair.


They are good, I have heard a pair. Also if you can find some Orion NT mids...now those are wicked.


----------



## GLN305

Well, my mind is finally made up...I ordered 3 of the Dayton Reference HO 15's....looks like my subs stage is gonna be really, really solid. I ordered from Art of Noise, the place Shiv found. A guy that posts here owns it, so I am interested to see how that transaction works out. He has communicated with me well through this site, so I feel very good about it. I think the black anodized aluminum cones are gonna look dead sexy next to the glossy/matte finish Soundstreams!


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Well, my mind is finally made up...


ROFLMAO


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> ROFLMAO


I know, I know....lemme restate that.

My mind is finally made up...for the time being.
Subwoofers, underwear....about the same thing in my eyes. Gotta change them as often as possible. LOL


----------



## dmazyn

Anyone have any spare 8 gage power wire and some long rca's they would like to sell? I have some older acustic research rca's but they are not long enough to reach the rear of the car. 

Just might mount the tweeter amp under the passenger seat to make the wire runs shorter.


----------



## Mooble

I have some RCAs you can have for free. I think they are 20' long. They are cheapos from Monoprice, but they might work for you. I have 2 pair somewhere.

Wire is a *****! I tried 3 places to get power wire and no one will sell you any by the foot unless you are getting it installed there. Custom sounds wouldn't, BB didn't, and I checked Pep Boys for some cheap wire--none.


----------



## SublimeZ

dmazyn said:


> Anyone have any spare 8 gage power wire


Now just who would have something like that...


----------



## Mooble

I was going to call you, but you had left for work already and I couldn't wait to install my amp. I swapped a few of my power wires and added a fuse and just barely had enough wire. Now that I sold my LP, it was all for naught.


----------



## dmazyn

I'll take the rca's I am running monoprice ones on the other 2 amps and have not had any issues with them so far. 

Sub you willing to part with some of that wire? Shoot me the cost.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SublimeZ

dmazyn said:


> I'll take the rca's I am running monoprice ones on the other 2 amps and have not had any issues with them so far.
> 
> Sub you willing to part with some of that wire? Shoot me the cost.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I'm sure dinner at the firebowl would get what you need.


----------



## dmazyn

I have some CarPC parts if anyone knows anyone thats into that . I have 2 7 inch LCD's one with touch screen, a nice power supply that converts 12V to normal PC power with pc connectors, a mini ATX motherboard with case.

I had this stuff in my Z and was nice but really never used the PC much so that's why I am not putting it in the 3. I have custom software you can design your own interface with. I also have one software that has a CGI female that talks to you says good morning etc..


----------



## daGwagon

hmmmm i might be in town for monday im in DFW w/ the folks

any recomendations on a nice mid/tweet combo to run off of the old PPI PC225? the pioneers are fine for now with the ABC box but once i get the three 12 box built my front just dosnt have the umph needed to keep up with the subs...ill post the specs on the ppi gimme a minute


edit:
PPI PC225
Rated 25x2 into 4-ohms









these are the pioneers im running now
Pioneer 5.25 REV series


----------



## GLN305

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_245_318&products_id=8472


This is better than you can get for ALOT more money.


----------



## Mooble

Those RCAs aren't as long as I thought. It appears they are only 12' if you still want them.


----------



## snaimpally

I have a pair of 16' BNIB RCAs, twisted pair, from Parts Express.

Here are professional grade 20' RCAs for $9 shipped:
http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?productid=3173_Hosa_CRA-420_Dual_20_foot


----------



## dmazyn

The ones I have are about the same length so going to go with under the seat install to keep it a short run.


----------



## GLN305

I bought 4 of the Knuconcepts RCA's that were on sale. I paid $6 each for the if you want a set or two I will sell them for what I paid. I believe they are 5 meters long...they are brand new. I bought them just in case someone may need them LOL


----------



## daGwagon

GLN305 said:


> http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_245_318&products_id=8472
> 
> 
> This is better than you can get for ALOT more money.


nice those are cheap too compared to what the rev series is goin for.
do you know how the do active?

thanx buddy


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> nice those are cheap too compared to what the rev series is goin for.
> do you know how the do active?
> 
> thanx buddy


Simply put, everything does better active. Passive crossovers are flawed no matter how well they are designed. Feeding a speaker an electronically crossed signal that is time aligned and EQ'ed is better than relying on resistors, capacitors and inductors that can have as much as a 20% tolerance. Plus the passive parts eat power and can color the sound if cheap parts are used. You need to find a little larger PPI for your front stage, use the small one for tweets and the large one for mids or just buy one of these and use it for everything:

http://www.cadencestore.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=125&idproduct=480

$79.00 and free shipping...can't beat it for value. Plus it's a realtively decent amp!


----------



## dmazyn

I found another set of RCA's in a old box that are long enough so will use these for now until I upgrade all the rca's in the future.


----------



## daGwagon

GLN305 said:


> Simply put, everything does better active. Passive crossovers are flawed no matter how well they are designed. Feeding a speaker an electronically crossed signal that is time aligned and EQ'ed is better than relying on resistors, capacitors and inductors that can have as much as a 20% tolerance. Plus the passive parts eat power and can color the sound if cheap parts are used. You need to find a little larger PPI for your front stage, use the small one for tweets and the large one for mids or just buy one of these and use it for everything:
> 
> http://www.cadencestore.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=125&idproduct=480
> 
> $79.00 and free shipping...can't beat it for value. Plus it's a realtively decent amp!


cool thats perfect then i could do 2 sets of the Hi-Vi's on that amp parallel on each channel up front like i want to... that should be able to keep up w/ three 12's ya think? lol


----------



## snaimpally

Monday, 6:00 pm Firebowl cafe good for everyone?



snaimpally said:


> Monday night it is then. Do you guys want to do dinner or just meet? For dinner I was thinking Firebowl cafe, not far from Starbucks, at 6pm. Otherwise we could meet at 7/7:30/8pm.


----------



## GLN305

daGwagon said:


> cool thats perfect then i could do 2 sets of the Hi-Vi's on that amp parallel on each channel up front like i want to... that should be able to keep up w/ three 12's ya think? lol


Maybe...more power would be better


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> Monday, 6:00 pm Firebowl cafe good for everyone?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## dmazyn

I plan to be there with new sub box and new amp running active


----------



## SublimeZ

snaimpally said:


> Monday, 6:00 pm Firebowl cafe good for everyone?


Where is this?


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Where is this?


It's right across the street from PF Chang's on Jollyville, very close to the Starbuck's we meet at. If you exit the parking lot where Starbucks is onto Jollyville rd, you go left and it will be to the right not even 1/8 of a block up. Call me if you want to stop by here and I can ride with you. I have no stereo to show off yet


----------



## SublimeZ

^plan on it. I'll call when I leave. Prolly about 5:40.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> ^plan on it. I'll call when I leave. Prolly about 5:40.


Cool, see ya then.


----------



## Mooble

I'll be running about 30 minutes late. Start without me, I'll probably eat before I come anyway.


----------



## GLN305

Mooble said:


> I'll be running about 30 minutes late. Start without me, I'll probably eat before I come anyway.


Slacker


----------



## CulinaryGod

Well guys, I've decided to put off my audio addiction for a while due to school and me needing a new laptop and some very expensive software for my classes. I'm selling off all my audio gear and decided for you guys to get the first pick before I put it on ebay in a few days. If you want anything here's what I've got and here are my prices. 1pr. Focal 165K2P NIB $425, JL Audio 1000/1v2 (Repaired and works pefectly) $400, 1 Bulk Pack of Dynamat Extreme $100, 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX D4 V3 $150, 12" Digital Designs 3500 $125. If you guys have any friends that you can tell that might want some of this stuff please help me out. I'll deliver it up to Austin for free. Everything's gotta go.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Well guys, I've decided to put off my audio addiction for a while due to school and me needing a new laptop and some very expensive software for my classes. I'm selling off all my audio gear and decided for you guys to get the first pick before I put it on ebay in a few days. If you want anything here's what I've got and here are my prices. 1pr. Focal 165K2P NIB $425, JL Audio 1000/1v2 (Repaired and works pefectly) $400, 1 Bulk Pack of Dynamat Extreme $100, 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX D4 V3 $150, 12" Digital Designs 3500 $125. If you guys have any friends that you can tell that might want some of this stuff please help me out. I'll deliver it up to Austin for free. Everything's gotta go.


I'll definitely take the Dynamat Extreme and possibly the DD 3500....send me some pics of it if you can.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Here are some URL's to the two subs. I took these pictures about 2 weeks ago.

http://i33.tinypic.com/nq8ojt.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/a46de9.jpg


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Here are some URL's to the two subs. I took these pictures about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/nq8ojt.jpg
> http://i38.tinypic.com/a46de9.jpg


That pretty much tied up the deal for me on the DD sub, it's mine.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Yep the DD sub and Dynamat is sold. Everything else is still available.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Yep the DD sub and Dynamat is sold. Everything else is still available.


Glad I could help. I'm gonna call my buddy and see if he wants the Focal set...I would venture to say he will.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Well guys, I've decided to put off my audio addiction for a while due to school and me needing a new laptop and some very expensive software for my classes. I'm selling off all my audio gear and decided for you guys to get the first pick before I put it on ebay in a few days. If you want anything here's what I've got and here are my prices. 1pr. Focal 165K2P NIB $425, JL Audio 1000/1v2 (Repaired and works pefectly) $400, 1 Bulk Pack of Dynamat Extreme $100, 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX D4 V3 $150, 12" Digital Designs 3500 $125. If you guys have any friends that you can tell that might want some of this stuff please help me out. I'll deliver it up to Austin for free. Everything's gotta go.


Consider the Focal set sold also. I just called my buddy that's been looking for a component set for his third show car and he wants them. Bring them with you this weekend and he will either be here and give you the money or he will leave it with me. He's good for it to the point that I could bet my life on it.


----------



## GLN305

GLN305 said:


> Consider the Focal set sold also. I just called my buddy that's been looking for a component set for his third show car and he wants them. Bring them with you this weekend and he will either be here and give you the money or he will leave it with me. He's good for it to the point that I could bet my life on it.


I have to retract this statement. My buddy already has a component set that I sold him months ago, we had both forgotten about it. He won't be buying the Focals. I apologize for that, it was my fault not remembering he already had a set sitting there.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Alright, so Focal's, IDMAX, and JL Audio amp are still for sale. Make me an offer guys. And Glenn no problem man, the same stuff happens to me, I've sold so much mobile audio to my friends every time I need to sell some more stuff they're like, "Damn, already!?" So its all good


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Alright, so Focal's, IDMAX, and JL Audio amp are still for sale. Make me an offer guys. And Glenn no problem man, the same stuff happens to me, I've sold so much mobile audio to my friends every time I need to sell some more stuff they're like, "Damn, already!?" So its all good


Thanks for understanding. BTW, e-mail me from now on since I don't plan to visit here after I let a few people know how to contact me. Anyone that knows me please do the same. I PM'ed everyone.


----------



## CulinaryGod

IDMAX is sold. Focal's and JL Amp is all that's left.


----------



## GLN305

I'm working on selling them for ya....


----------



## GLN305

Good news everyone...I found a place to buy thick Ensolite locally! It's right off Burnet Road close to all of us!


----------



## dmazyn

How is the cost? We need to see if we buy in bulk if we can get a good discount. This way we all pitch in and buy enough to do all cars.


----------



## SublimeZ

A lil something for the next meet.


----------



## Mooble

Niiiiiiice!


----------



## dmazyn

Now your going to be like me always tweaking the settings trying to make it perfect unles your going to run the auto tune. Just remember you can save 6 manual tuning setups on the HU.


----------



## SublimeZ

Thanks, Andrew.
Yeah,got some tweaking to do, but it already sounds better. Not gonna spend a lot of time on it, system is in flux... (Trying to work out the next upgrade)


----------



## dmazyn

I took out my focals and went 2 way up front and subs in rear full active. My car did not like the focals so I picked up a pair of Rainbow Dream Line slx for $50 off of craigs list. I like the midbass it puts out but the tweets just do not play low enough.

I am picking up the Vifa from Shiv and have a set of Sea Neos coming later this week.


----------



## GLN305

Just so you guys know, James and I are working on my enclosure/amprack today. Maybe James will invite you guys over.


----------



## Mooble

I can drop buy and give a little demonstration of imaging.  I still get shivers sometimes when I pop in a disc I haven't heard on my system before. The L & R EQ work was the final piece in the puzzle.


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> I can drop buy and give a little demonstration of imaging.  I still get shivers sometimes when I pop in a disc I haven't heard on my system before. The L & R EQ work was the final piece in the puzzle.


Come on by. Would like to take a peak for my intrest.


----------



## dmazyn

Well I got home an hour or so ago and installed the tweets from Shiv. WOW I really like the sound of these and placed on the dash near A piller about half way up the dash they sound great.

I am even thinking of canceling the Seas order and take that money to get some 8's for the doors.

Do you guys think the Sea's will sound much better than these Vifa's I really like these?

Danny


----------



## dmazyn

Well I canceld the order for the Sea's I think I am going to stick with the Vifa until I find and can spare the money for some morels.

Now on to new midbass, still thinking of trying out some 8's. My midbass (Rainbow W165 Euro) now is much more pronounced without all the highs I was getting with the old tweets but its a little weak at the moment.


----------



## dmazyn

Well had some free time this weekend and got the outer door skins done with rammat and the foam mats Glenn used. The doors are nice and dead sounding when shut. The rainbow mids are sounding much better now and no more door rattles


----------



## Mooble

Does anyone have any leftover deadening material that I can buy? I'll even take Raammat if I need to.  I want to add a little deadening to my doors now that I've got them open again. I'd like about 12 sq/ft.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Well had some free time this weekend and got the outer door skins done with rammat and the foam mats Glenn used. The doors are nice and dead sounding when shut. The rainbow mids are sounding much better now and no more door rattles


Sweet! I had a feeling those foam mats were going to be a good alternative for alot of people LOL. You can't beat nine bucks!


----------



## CulinaryGod

Anyone by chance heading to heatwave in Corpus Christi?


----------



## CulinaryGod

Oh yeah, and how's the Colorado comming along Glenn? I remember how much deadening you had on that, it was nuts. I'm def. looking forward to hearing that truck one day. As for me, my dad's been very supportive the past few weeks, especially when he found out I sold all of my car audio equip. to buy a new computer and software for school; he knows how much music means to me and having good sound is one of the passions we share. He's volunteering to help me buy some budget stuff for now, so we'll see what happens and hopefully I can meet up with you guys mid-october or so.


----------



## dmazyn

Have a question for you guys. My Wife celebrates my Birthday on Halloween because it's really 2 days after Xmas which has always sucked. 

She asked me what I wanted today and I told her a new set of tweeters  price not really a concern well not a grand or anything something around $450 to $500 a pair. 

So the question is what are some of the best tweeters for SQ in the car? I really liked the Morel Supremo Piccolo's in Mooble's car but are there any other great tweeters out there? I will have my new mids (ID OEM's) on tuesday so need something to match up with them.


What would be the best place to buy these super high end tweeters?


----------



## Mooble

Also look at the Scan-Speak 2904-6000. They are small enough to fit reasonably. There are plenty of great tweeters out there, but most of them are large format. I don't know if you want to put a 3" tweeter in your car. Hertz Mille also have a very nice tweeter that is still reasonably sized. You might be able to cut the flange on several of these to make them fit. If so, everyone loves Hiquphons.

OMG! I just checked the prices on the 2904-6000. For a while Madisound had them for $140ish each. They are now $208 each!!!! I really hate this economy!


----------



## dmazyn

As for size I plan on mounting them up on the dash making some pods so larger should be ok.

What model Hiquphons are the best they have QW1 - 4 and 3/4 being new with gold soft dome.


----------



## dmazyn

Here are a few that peaked my intrest anyone know much about these:


Scan-Speak D3004/6600 Textile dome tweeter
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_229_270_324&products_id=1738


SEAS Excel T29CF-001 
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_229_270_324&products_id=1593


----------



## dmazyn

After reading all morning I think I narrowed it down to a few.

Morel *Piccolo*
Scan-Speak D3004/6600 Textile dome tweeter

Love the price of the ones below could always ask for more toys as well.
OW4 
OWII


Glenn I would like you comments since you have been in my car more than anyone else. I want to get the best tweeter for the 2 way setup now and who knows maybe a 3 way up front in the future.


----------



## dmazyn

Someone getting rid of a McIntosh MC4000M in austin looking for a price or trades.

http://austin.craigslist.org/ele/855468103.html


----------



## GLN305

I would go for the Scan-Speak D3004/6600 hands down. It's a very robust tweeter and will play extremely low and sound clean doing it. Personally it is my favorite tweeter and I am going to buy a set one day.....maybe soon.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Oh yeah, and how's the Colorado comming along Glenn? I remember how much deadening you had on that, it was nuts. I'm def. looking forward to hearing that truck one day. As for me, my dad's been very supportive the past few weeks, especially when he found out I sold all of my car audio equip. to buy a new computer and software for school; he knows how much music means to me and having good sound is one of the passions we share. He's volunteering to help me buy some budget stuff for now, so we'll see what happens and hopefully I can meet up with you guys mid-october or so.


Here's build thread for the Colorado.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=544939#post544939

Expect to see my enclosure covered in suede today and the beginnings of an amp rack.


----------



## dmazyn

Well I talked to the wife and she said my daughter has to pick (LOL). I Showed the daughter pics of all the ones on the list and she liked the Morel best saying get that one daddy.

I think I will get the scans anyway she will not know the difference


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Well I talked to the wife and she said my daughter has to pick (LOL). I Showed the daughter pics of all the ones on the list and she liked the Morel best saying get that one daddy.
> 
> I think I will get the scans anyway she will not know the difference


LOL, that's great!!


----------



## dmazyn

I see that scan is coming out with a new version of the tweeter D3004/662001 http://www.tymphany.com/d3004_662001 they say Sept 2008.

I wonder if the price of the older version will go down or should I get the newer ones? They look to have the same specs.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> I see that scan is coming out with a new version of the tweeter D3004/662001 http://www.tymphany.com/d3004_662001 they say Sept 2008.
> 
> I wonder if the price of the older version will go down or should I get the newer ones? They look to have the same specs.


I would probably try adn get these if you can:

http://www.tymphany.com/d3004_602000

Looks like a car friendly new version.


----------



## dmazyn

Found them at Solen but backed ordered and they are cheaper at 189.38 each not $220 each.

https://www.solen.ca/pub/cms_nf_cat...manufacturiers=24&niveau1=1&niveau2=1&niveau3=


This one is only 2.4 inches not the 4 inches of the other so will try and hunt some of these down.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Found them at Solen but backed ordered and they are cheaper at 189.38 each not $220 each.
> 
> https://www.solen.ca/pub/cms_nf_cat...manufacturiers=24&niveau1=1&niveau2=1&niveau3=
> 
> 
> This one is only 2.4 inches not the 4 inches of the other so will try and hunt some of these down.


Lemme know what you find, I want a pair too.


----------



## dmazyn

I emailed Madisound about them and got the below response.

"We do plan on carrying them as soon as they are available. We do not have an ETA however. Pricing will be around $200/each.
Best regards,
Adam for Madisound"


----------



## dmazyn

I got a reply from Solen today about the Scans it looks like they will have them at the end of Oct. I wonder who will get them first Solen or madisound. Since Solen is in Canada I bet shipping is going to be more but they do have the for a little of $189 each.

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your inquiry.

We expect to receive the D3004/6020-00 at the end of October.


----------



## GLN305

Sweet, I will be ordering a pair as soon as they are in stock.


----------



## dmazyn

I will keep an eye on both sites and ill let you know as soon as they pop up unless they only have two then will tell you after I order them 

Well I got my ID mids in today but there is a problem with one of them the basket is bent on one of them. I sent a message with pics but will install to see if it effects it's functionality. What do you guys think?


----------



## dmazyn

He is sending me a new one and I'll be sending this one back. Oh well another week before I get the new mids in


----------



## dmazyn

If anyone needs something from home depot the store on 35 and St. Johns is having a moving sale. Everything in the store is at a 10% to 30% discount.


----------



## dmazyn

Well JL finally came out with a mazda 3 stealth box but way too much money 750 to 850.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_13736_JL+Audio+SB-MA-3-HTB-10W3v3.html


----------



## dmazyn

Just wondering when our next meet will be. I would like to see glenn's progress on the truck.


----------



## dmazyn

Well just won a Rubicon 702 off ebay for a new mid amp. Hope I did not pay too much $184 shipped it looks in good shape.


----------



## SublimeZ

I did a little clean-up.


----------



## Mooble

SublimeZ said:


> I did a little clean-up.


Why is it so dark outside?


----------



## dmazyn

That looks much better good job.


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> Why is it so dark outside?


I do my best work at night 



dmazyn said:


> That looks much better good job.


Thanks!


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> I did a little clean-up.


Much better!! Good job man!


----------



## dmazyn

Well I got the Morel tweets from Shiv and put them in. They sound great but still need to work on tuning and find the best place to mount them.

We should do a meet so we all can her Glenns truck.


----------



## SublimeZ

Glenn mentioned an all day tuning meet. Anyone else down for it?


----------



## dmazyn

Weekends are my spend time with the kid days so can't really do it a full day but will see what I can do. It also depends on when because my daughter goes off on weekeds sometimes but then the Wife is looking for some "pay attention to me" time.


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> Well JL finally came out with a mazda 3 stealth box but way too much money 750 to 850.
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_13736_JL+Audio+SB-MA-3-HTB-10W3v3.html


That is a totally insane price!


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> Weekends are my spend time with the kid days so can't really do it a full day but will see what I can do. It also depends on when because my daughter goes off on weekeds sometimes but then the Wife is looking for some "pay attention to me" time.


Maybe we could have a meet next weekend. By then, Glenn should have a little more tuning done. I had a chance to hear it last night and it sounds very good. The low end is ridiculous! Those 3 15" Dayton HOs put out some serious low end.


----------



## SublimeZ




----------



## dmazyn

Where did you find the globes?


----------



## SublimeZ

Hobby Lobby-$1.27+tax


----------



## dmazyn

I searched for about an hour in Hobby Lobby on Friday and could not find anything. You know where about in the store you found them?


----------



## SublimeZ

Back rows. Several aisles left of the models. Bout 1/2 way down on right. It may have been on the aisle with t-squares, compasses, etc...


----------



## SublimeZ

Actually, pretty sure it was 1 past spray paint.


----------



## snaimpally

Shall we have a meet this weekend? Please state the best day(s) and time(s) for you. e.g. For me, best days and times are:

Friday 7:00 pm or 8:00pm
Sunday 7:00pm or 8:00pm


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for Friday 7PM.

I found the globes got some and made a small thin baffle that I hotglued to the half globe then screwed the tweets in. Thye look pretty good and can be moved with ease to get the direction just right. I painted the inside black to better hide the tweeters and to match the dash more.

If we meet you can take a look.


----------



## SublimeZ

Not sure I can make it Friday. Meeting Doiter for lunch, so not much (if any) sleep after work.


----------



## GLN305

Sunday would be the best for me. I am leaving Friday after work to go see my Grandmother and I'll be back Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Mooble

Sunday works best for me also. I don't have a stereo in my car yet. I need time to do that tomorrow.


----------



## SublimeZ

Somebody pm me, when this is finalized. I can only see this thread when it is the last one replied to, in events. (had it pinned, now it don't show without a search)


----------



## dmazyn

Sunday works me.


----------



## doitor

If anyone want to grab a bite tomorrow in Austin here's the link with place and time.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48496

Jorge.


----------



## snaimpally

doitor said:


> If anyone want to grab a bite tomorrow in Austin here's the link with place and time.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48496
> 
> Jorge.



Unfortunately I am busy all day and cannot get away. Wanted to meet you and hear your vehicle.

Looks like we are on then for a *meet on Sunday at 7:00pm*. Starbucks in the Arboretum (Great Hills Parkway next to Saks 5th Ave).


----------



## dmazyn

I got my mic preamp in yesterday so now I have a full TrueRTA(full version 1/24) setup that I will bring to the meet if anyone is intrested in using it.

I'm going to run it this morning in the car to see how well it works.


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> I got my mic preamp in yesterday so now I have a full TrueRTA(full version 1/24) setup that I will bring to the meet if anyone is intrested in using it.
> 
> I'm going to run it this morning in the car to see how well it works.


Cool! I have the Behringer micmate and USB adapter but just haven't had time to lay with it yet.


----------



## dmazyn

Can you bring your mic and cable? I would like to see the difference between yours and the alpine one that came with the imprint setup.


----------



## Mooble

Is 6:00 too early for people? It's almost dark now at 7:00.


----------



## dmazyn

6:00 is perfect for me.


----------



## GLN305

Mooble said:


> Is 6:00 too early for people? It's almost dark now at 7:00.


6:00 is good for me too. 7:00 does seem a little late now that it gets dark so early.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

I'll try, I drop off my son at my exwife's at 6 though, so I may be running a little late. Don't wait for me though!


----------



## snaimpally

My wife finishes work at 6:00 and we eat together after she gets home. I'll try to come as soon as we are done but doubt I can get there before 6:45. Start without me. Perhaps next time we should have the meet at 3 or 4pm.

Also, I have been offered a trade for Dynaudio MD142 dome midranges. Anyone interested in buying a set off of me if I trade for them?


----------



## GLN305

I think two of us not able to make 6pm is enough reason to keep it at 7pm...shall we do that?


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> My wife finishes work at 6:00 and we eat together after she gets home. I'll try to come as soon as we are done but doubt I can get there before 6:45. Start without me. Perhaps next time we should have the meet at 3 or 4pm.
> 
> Also, I have been offered a trade for Dynaudio MD142 dome midranges. Anyone interested in buying a set off of me if I trade for them?


I may be interested in the set, how much are you going to want for them?


----------



## Mooble

I'll split the difference with you. I'll show up at 6:30. Anyone who would like to come early is welcome.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'll be there. Prolly close to 7:00


----------



## ericnord

Damn...just now saw this, would've come out. 

Got the IMPRINT system in on Friday and ran it through the paces today. Worlds of differences. Better than I could have done since I don't know where to start when it comes to tuning.

Now I just gotta replace my bad AI-NET cable to get rid of that 'pulsing' noise and I should be good to start cleaning up everything.

Hope ya'll had a good time.


----------



## dmazyn

Did anyone see my CD case last night? I think it was on the back of Glenns tailgate the last time I saw it.


----------



## Mooble

Is it a jewel box or a big CD folder? Did you sit in my car last night? I can't remember.


----------



## dmazyn

It's a CD folder black with a zipper. I think Glenn may of grabed it will see if he responds.

I will search my car again under the seats just in case its hidden it self away.


----------



## GLN305

When we moved the laptop to your car I set it on the roof I believe. I'll double check my truck to make sure it's not there in case it got moved from where I put it.


----------



## GLN305

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have some acoustic foam that I bought from Poly Plastics. It's a 1/4" Ensolite brand foam that's very similar to the Ramm Mat foam, but thicker and blended with neoprene. The whole roll is for sale, all or part...let me know. I'll sell it for what I paid.

I am selling it because I finally got the foam I have been talking about from my work and now I have twice as much foam as I need. LOL


----------



## dmazyn

Well last night my car was broken into at our house. They took the HU, Ipod and sub/subbox but left the tweeters and amps. 

Now once insurance pays me I'll be searching for a new HU and new sub. I'm thinking a 9887 and sell off the imprint unit I have. Any other suggestions for a good SQ HU?

Danny


----------



## Mooble

dmazyn said:


> Well last night my car was broken into at our house. They took the HU, Ipod and sub/subbox but left the tweeters and amps.
> 
> Now once insurance pays me I'll be searching for a new HU and new sub. I'm thinking a 9887 and sell off the imprint unit I have. Any other suggestions for a good SQ HU?
> 
> Danny


Damn! I'm sorry. 

At least thieves aren't very smart. Both times my cars have been burgled, they left the front components which were the most expensive part of the system. Stealth is definitely the way to go.

Just yesterday I had a nightmare about someone breaking into my car. Fortunately I have a clean shot off my balcony to my car. I have a nice system, but I hope they realize it's not worth their lives.

I still prefer the 880/800PRS to the Alpine. I hope you get it back up and running again soon.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

Damn, that sucks about your car. I think we've all been there, unfortunately 

As for head unit, everyone likes the 880/800PRS. Personally I think it's a really nice unit myself, especially if you listen to MP3's and want all the signal processing in the same chassis. I'll probably be leaning towards it for my own upgrade.


----------



## Mooble

Oh, I almost forgot about the resin and fiberglass mat. Do you still want it? I can get it to you this week if you're going to be building a new enclosure.


----------



## dmazyn

Yes I still want the resin and glass, let me know when you want ti meet and the price you want for it and we can work it out.

I was planning on getting the morel Ultimo 12 with my bonus from work in Jan/Feb but now it might be sooner.



Danny


----------



## GLN305

That really bites man! Lemme know what I can do to help get you back up and running!


----------



## Mooble

Let me know if you need any help with the enclosure etc. I might get an Ultimo too if you really like yours.


----------



## SublimeZ

That sux, Danny. I know the sick feeling when you see the hole in the dash. If I can help, let me know.


----------



## dmazyn

Yea it sucks and now I have to fight with the insurance company. They are saying they will not cover the Ipod because its something you can take in and out. I am going to show them it was more of a perm intall with the wires run in the console to the center console compartment.

Plus they were saying the subs are not perm item either I'm going to give them hell a 100+ pound box strapped to the car is not a perm install? Everything can be removed so not sure what they are thinking.

All my amps are still there which is a good thing plus the idiots left the morel tweets which were worth more than the HU and Subs. 

I am pretty sure I know who did it a few houses down from us have like 3 familys living there and we saw glass in the driveway. The crime scene guys even went and saw it but did not do much more than run the plates of the car that was there. They got a fingerprint off the window but we know how that goes.


----------



## soundq1

This sounds awesome!


----------



## dmazyn

Man this insurance company is driving me nuts. They called today and tried to say the imprint unit is not damaged but I told them a wire is pulled from the power wire harness to take another look.

Also they are still giving me **** about the Ipod and now saying the subs were not attahced to the car. How can a 100 pound box with subs strapped to the mounting hooks in the car not be attached.

It's looking worse everyday if they keep this up I might get 100 bucks for 80gig ipod, 125+ cds, HU with imprint processor and 2 polk momo subs. What is the point in paying them monthly if they do nothing for you when you need it.

If they keep it up I'm just going to tell them my december payment is not attahced to my car so it will not be sent and just go somewhere else.


----------



## Mooble

Will your homeowner's insurance pay for the iPod? Usually they will, especially if it was stolen while the car was on your property. I guess it depends on your deductible.


----------



## dmazyn

Well got the car back today but still fighting them because they do not want to cover the subs, ipod or the imprint unit. The imprint unit can be fixed they just pulled the ground wire from the harness. I'm going to see if custom sounds has a price for the harness from alpine and try and get some money form it.

I did not get enough cash back to even cover a new head unit this just sucks. This time around I am going to bolt everything to the car take pictures and send it to the new insurance company because I'm going to drop this one for being suck dicks.


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Well got the car back today but still fighting them because they do not want to cover the subs, ipod or the imprint unit. The imprint unit can be fixed they just pulled the ground wire from the harness. I'm going to see if custom sounds has a price for the harness from alpine and try and get some money form it.
> 
> I did not get enough cash back to even cover a new head unit this just sucks. This time around I am going to bolt everything to the car take pictures and send it to the new insurance company because I'm going to drop this one for being suck dicks.


Man, switch companies FAST...what a crock of ****.


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> Well got the car back today but still fighting them because they do not want to cover the subs, ipod or the imprint unit. The imprint unit can be fixed they just pulled the ground wire from the harness. I'm going to see if custom sounds has a price for the harness from alpine and try and get some money form it.
> 
> I did not get enough cash back to even cover a new head unit this just sucks. This time around I am going to bolt everything to the car take pictures and send it to the new insurance company because I'm going to drop this one for being suck dicks.


That totally sucks! When my 99 Civic Si was stolen I basically got nothing for the stereo/speakers/sub that was installed. They wouldn't cover anything that is not "permanently attached" to the car, i.e. bolted down.
I had a pretty good idea who stole my car too and gave the info to the police but they couldn't be bothered to followup.

I'd get a used or refurb Pioneer 880/800 HU for $200. Its a lot cheaper than a comparable Alpine with Imprint as the equivalent software is built-in and they give you the mic. Plus, you can go in and change the crossover freq/slope etc after its all done. Also, you still get 2 custom curves of 16 band eq on top of everything else.

If you do the live cashback deal you can get a refurb 880 for under $190.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PIONEER-DEH-P88...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Or a refurb 800 for $240:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PIONEER-DEH-P80...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dmazyn

I just created my cashback live account and found a new 800prs for 311.95 so with 25% cashback it should run me around 234.

I should be picking this up in the next few days and hope to have it mid next week. 

I'm missing my music on my drive into work so I can't wait to get things back up and running.


----------



## dmazyn

Well just placed the order for the 800prs. I found a new one on ebay for 311.95. I did the live cash back which gives me 77.99 back so total of 233.96 with free shipping for the HU.

I have been working on new enclosure in the spare tire area as well which is almost done. Now once I get the sub from Glenn I will be back in business


----------



## doitor

Hi Austin DIY'ers.
There's going to be a G2G in DFW on Dec. 6th.
It looks like it's going to be a big one.
If anyone is interested, here's the link with more info.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50198

Jorge.


----------



## snaimpally

*Meet on Sunday, Nov. 30*

I was thinking we could have a meet this Sunday. Given how quickly it gets dark, I was thinking we could have a meet in the afternoon, say 3 or 4pm? If Sunday works for you, *please let me know the best time(s) for you*.

Something intersting has happened to my soundstage so feel free to bring a CD or two to check it out.


----------



## ericnord

I doubt I'll be able to hook up this weekend w/ the family in town for the holidays.

Ya'll have fun...


----------



## Mooble

I think I will be back in town by then. If so, 3:00 works for me.


----------



## snaimpally

Great! Lets plan to meet at 3:00PM at the Starbucks in the Arboretum.


----------



## bigd480

Anyone in Austin/RR available this week to help me out w/ an install? It was simple but I ran into an issue w/ my hard-wired Parrot Bluetooth kit (it taps into the car's speaker harness but I'm going to an all-amplified setup). Does anyone have any experience with these or know if I can use the line-level input on the amp to continue to be able to use this kit (CK3000 Evolution)? 

Currently have:
Pioneer 4600MP (2 preamp outs, have RCA splitters for sub amp)
1 Bazooka CSA300.1 mono subwoofer amp
Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1
4 crappy speakers (gone)

Adding:
Eclipse EA3422 50x4 Amp + Kicker amp install kit (ran power wire/fuse and 4-channel RCAs)
Alpine 5.25/6.5 coaxials 

Since the car's halfway torn apart, if you have any damplifier (or similar) I could buy off you to add to the Luxury Liner Pro I bought I would appreciate the help w/ that and would compensate for your time as well (I'm off this week so daytime works too). If you can refer me to someone in Round Rock, that could work too.


----------



## ericnord

Hey big,

I can't help on the bluetooth, but I have about a roll and a half of RAAMmat and bunch of Ensolite that I can sell you (http://www.raamaudio.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?p=pr.


----------



## dmazyn

Well today the car will have tunes again  I'm waiting at home for UPS to bring me my 800PRS as I type this.

I have been working hard to get everything ready and wanted to show off my progress. I am using 2 P200-2 one for mids other for tweets and bridging the SS for 700W to the sub.


Sub Box:










New hatch install (Need to add carpet):










Tweeter Pods (Work in progress):


----------



## dmazyn

I have tunes!!!! 

I just completed the install of the HU and things are back up and running. One thing right off the back I'm not too fond of is the face plate movement on the 800prs but I can live with it.

Not much time for tuning tonight but will start early in the morning. I already can tell a difference in the low end with the HO15.

Danny


----------



## SublimeZ

Sweet! Git er done! And keep it in the garage


----------



## dmazyn

Well ran into an issue this morning  The fuse at the distro box for the Sub amp popped so checked all wires put in a new fuse and started it up again. After about 2 minutes of playing the fuse popped again so checked everything again put a new one in and popped again after a few minutes.

Any ideas? This is the first time the SS is being bridged and I never had this happen when it was running my mids.


----------



## dmazyn

Well Glenn figured out why I was blowing fuses. The SS is pulling too much power bridged for the length of 8 gauge wire I have so does anyone have any spare 0 gauge (15+ feet) or 4 gauge (10+ feet) they want to sell?

Danny


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Well Glenn figured out why I was blowing fuses. The SS is pulling too much power bridged for the length of 8 gauge wire I have so does anyone have any spare 0 gauge (15+ feet) or 4 gauge (10+ feet) they want to sell?
> 
> Danny


Lemme see what I can dig up...maybe some 2 gauge...hehe


----------



## Mooble

Awe, sweet. I didn't know you had made this much progress. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## dmazyn

I got a layer of foam and audimute down over the MDF just need to put carpet down now. I was surprised how much this stuff helps the bass response in the hatch. Now if I can find a way to keep the rear wiper from bouncing around.

I also have a Cadence SQA-1 coming on the 24th to replace the RF p300-1. If anyone knows someone who needs some amps for a simple install I have a RF P200-2 and RF P300-1 up for sale or trade for some good power/rca's/speaker wire (Need to rewire the car).


----------



## Mooble

Merry Christmas you knuckleheads!

Nyuk nyuk nyuk!


----------



## SublimeZ

knuckleheads?

Merry Christmas


----------



## dmazyn

Have a great and safe Holiday.

:elf: :santa2:


----------



## snaimpally

I think its time we had another meet. Want to hear Danny's new setup and hopefully Glenn has his tunes going as well so that I can hear his Dyns.

Jan 24 or 25? What is a good time, afternoon or evening?


----------



## dmazyn

The 24th is better for me anytime works.


----------



## Mooble

I definitely want to hear your progress. Maybe I might even get my woofer back from Israel by then.


----------



## dmazyn

Shiv if we meet can you bring your mic? I will bring my laptop again and we can do some RTA's.

I sold my alpine stuff so do not have a mic for the rta setup right now.


----------



## SublimeZ

Afternoon is better. Either day, but Sunday will be warmer. I might even have something new to show off.


----------



## dmazyn

We meeting up this weekend? I can only make it on Sat, Sun after 3 I have to do dinner at the inlaws.

My suggestion is Sat at 3pm this way it should be warmer and not getting too dark on us.


----------



## Mooble

Sat at 3:00 works for me. So does Sunday after 3:30. Still no Israeli woofer yet...


----------



## dmazyn

I'll be at the starbucks at 3pm today hope to see someone


----------



## SublimeZ

I'll try and swing by, Danny. Had a little change since I saw you


----------



## GeorgeDiego

Dmazyn and I were the only crazies to show up  MAN it was COLD!
That Mazda sounds great, btw.

Unfoprtunately the GF budget build has taken an unfortunate turn. Last night the car got broken into while we were at the Joe Rogan show at Cap City. They took the Alpine and screwed up the dash/wiring as well as the passenger side window. Fortunately they left the trunk alone so I still have the sub and amps. 

I got a new window today and will probably stick the Sony deck in temporarily until I can get her a nicer deck. 

Any have a sheet or two of some nice deadener I can buy from them? I have to pull some off to get to the window mounts and don't have enought to repair what I'm pulling off. 

It sucks but in the grand scheme of things, it could have been much worse. That being said I hope the theives die in a car fire.


----------



## Mooble

Damn. Sorry about that. I was wondering if it was today or Sunday. Crap! I really wanted to see your progress. The funny thing was that I was walking by there at that exact time. I didn't see any cars or I would have stopped by.


----------



## Mooble

GeorgeDiego said:


> Unfoprtunately the GF budget build has taken an unfortunate turn. Last night the car got broken into while we were at the Joe Rogan show at Cap City. They took the Alpine and screwed up the dash/wiring as well as the passenger side window. Fortunately they left the trunk alone so I still have the sub and amps.


Damn! Sorry to hear about that. I usually go there Sunday nights for open mic night. I guess I'll need to keep a closer eye on my car and always put the face in the trunk. It's not the best part of town for sure.


----------



## dmazyn

Thank George I have been trying to get it to sound the best I can. I did a little EQ'ing this morning by playing tones at each EQ point and centering the sound it's gotten better.

If we have a nice warm weeknd soon we should meet up again would like others to here the car and give feedback.

My matching amp quest is getting closer the SS 202 will be here Monday and all that's left will be to find a replacment for the SQA-1 maybe another rubi 702,1002 or a class A (If I can find one).

What did you get James? BTW I do not have the AI-net cable forgot it went with the processor but do have the Ipod cable so next time I see you I will get it to you.


----------



## SublimeZ

Thanks to Glenn, my tweeters are no longer sitting on the dash...


----------



## Mooble

Oh, after what can only be described as the slowest case of shipping on the planet, I finally got my army ensolite pads--6 months after I ordered them.

I don't know what people were complaining about. The quality of the ensolite is just as good as the volara I ordered online. If I weren't completely finished with my installation I'd use it. If anyone needs some 1/2" ensolite, let me know. I have two boxes of the stuff. I'll probably sell them on CL as camping pads.


----------



## dmazyn

I got my pads as well. Mine have some torn parts but if anyone wants them let me know since I have a ton of foam left from the roll I got from Glenn.


----------



## dmazyn

Well the Rubicon 202 is installed and working great. Call me crazy but my highs seems clearer and more crisp but it could be my mind saying new toy your hear a difference.

The 202 was truelly new in box, the original tape was still un broken and getting it at $80 bucks I am extreamly happy . Now to find a replacement for the sub amp and I will be ready to do the final amp rack.

So now another P200-2 is going for sale and soon the SQA-1


----------



## dmazyn

Anyone intrested in meeting up Sunday afternoon? I'm not sure how many footbal fans we have but we could do it around 3pm so no one would have to miss the game.


----------



## Mooble

I will go if anyone else wants to go. I can't make it until around 3:30 though.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'm out. Step dad's mother died, so I have to go to College Station.


----------



## dmazyn

James sorry to hear that, take care.


----------



## Mooble

Sorry James. Family comes first.


----------



## dmazyn

Looks like a no go for tady we will try again in a few weeks.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Been a while since i've last posted but I'd love to hear you guys' cars. When you guys set a date next I'll make the drive for sure. -Steven


----------



## Mooble

This weekend is out for me, but I'd like to do it next Sunday if people are up for it.


----------



## M-Dub

I just fount this thread. I'm in Austin also & would like to meet. Sorry to hear about your break in GeorgeDiego.  I was also at the Joe Rogan show.


----------



## Mooble

Looks like I'm back in fabrication mode. I just scored one of my dream amps and I want to do a nice presentation for it--something recessed with a plexi cover and LED lighting.

Who wants to do some woodworking!


----------



## SublimeZ

ok guys, Sunday 2/15, 6pm, Starbucks, arboretum. Be there! 


Megalo- Welcome!

Andrew, I got some time this week end....


----------



## Mooble

Thanks James!  I think I'll do a temp mount briefly until I know if I'm going to keep it or not. I hope to get it by Friday so I should have it wired up by Sunday. If I decide to keep it I want to make a nice recessed mount in black leatherette with a plexi cover.


----------



## dmazyn

Any hints to what amp it is? Old school?

I should be able to make it out on Sunday. I have a few new things to show as well.


----------



## Mooble

I already told James so I guess it's no longer a secret. I got a freakishly good deal on a Tru Copper C7. I'll likely be replacing one LP and the SS with it. It should arrive Thursday. I just hope I'm not jinxing it.


----------



## SublimeZ

SublimeZ said:


> ok guys, Sunday 2/15, 6pm, Starbucks, arboretum. Be there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> OK, who's in?
Click to expand...


----------



## dmazyn

I'm In.


----------



## GLN305

I'm hoping to be in!


----------



## Mooble

I'm in. Gotta install stuff tomorrow.


----------



## snaimpally

Sorry I missed last week. Anyone up for a meet on Feb 22? 6pm, Starbucks? Glenn did an awesome job installing and tuning my Scan Illuminators. You can hear those with my Seas W18NX mids.


----------



## dmazyn

I can't make the 22nd will have to check them out another time.


----------



## Mooble

I can go if anyone else wants to show up; James, Glenn, new guys...

Thanks to everyone who helped me with my computer. I think it officially screwed the pooch. I ordered a new one. I'm amazed that I actually got this old Dell Optiplex from 1998 to work. I was literally using it as a doorstop. At least it gets me on the internet.

Whatever happened to the guy who moved from CA or WA? He had a Jeep SRT8. I thought he was going to make some meetings.


----------



## SublimeZ

Gonna have to see how I feel, later. got several things going on and not sure how tired i'll be.


----------



## ericnord

Hey everyone,

I know I've only met a couple, but I need to try and make it. Problem is I haven't had a job for a couple months so I've been laying low to avoid spending money. I start back again on Monday so I'm cleared to hook-up sometime. 

I'm still fighting w/ this sub, either the H100 is limiting it or I have it wired wrong, cuz 900watts through a 13" should be noticeable and I can't tell if I'm hearing mids or the sub, which is a problem...


----------



## snaimpally

Andrew, sorry to hear about your computer. Lets skip it then this week. I know Glenn is busy and I actually have a bunc of stuff I need to do as well ...


----------



## dmazyn

Anyone up to meeting this weekend maybe Sat 5/6pm or Sun 3pm?


----------



## Strugglewithin

I'm a noob around here (to the site and kinda to A_Tx as well) but I can make it either of those days. I dont really have anything to look at and get excited about just yet. But I can still meet up and shake hands and such.


----------



## ericnord

I need to re-run my IMPRINT Sat morning, but may be down for a meet 'n greet this weekend.


----------



## dmazyn

My vote is Sat at 5PM. Sundays har hard for me to get out due to a weekly vist to the inlaws fo dinner.

Sat at 5PM would still allow people to go out Sat night if they needed to.


----------



## Strugglewithin

Sat. around 5ish would work for me. I dont have anything going on on the weekends (product of no life. lol) so I'm pretty much down for whenever. 

Where would this be happening at? I dont know where much is around here, but I have GPS and I'm familiar with mapquest.


----------



## SublimeZ

Strugglewithin said:


> Sat. around 5ish would work for me. I dont have anything going on on the weekends (product of no life. lol) so I'm pretty much down for whenever.
> 
> Where would this be happening at? I dont know where much is around here, but I have GPS and I'm familiar with mapquest.


Starbucks Store Locator


I may be able to make it, but can't stay long. Car show in Cedar Park @6:00


----------



## dmazyn

Ok since we have a few who will make it and one maybe lets set the date/time for Sat 3/7 5PM at the starbucks.

I have some new goodies to show off


----------



## Mooble

I can make it Sat. I don't have any new goodies, but I'm tempted to fly to Israel to get my damn woofer back.


----------



## ericnord

I'll try and make it, do we just meet in the parking lot somewhere?

Gonna go mess w/ my damn IMPRINT a few times.


----------



## dmazyn

Yes in the parking lot aoof from starbucks in any open spots.


----------



## M-Dub

I'll be there. I just got a new car, so nothings installed yet. But I’d like to discuss ideas for my new install.


----------



## ericnord

Not going to be able to make it. We woke up later than expected and the IMPRINT isn't playing nice so everything sounds like @ss. Gotta spend the day experimenting w/ different seat locations and gain levels.

Hopefully I'll get it presentable and meet up next time.

Ya'll have fun!


----------



## snaimpally

Anyone interested in doing a meet today? Either afternoon or evening at Starbucks in the Arboretum? Our usual time is 6:00pm but we could make it earlier if people want.


----------



## GLN305

I probably won't be able to make it, gotta do some work on my subwoofer enclosure/amp rack today!! Everyone is welcome to come by my new house anytime today.


----------



## Mooble

What if we meet at Glen's earlier? I could drop by around 4:00.


----------



## Strugglewithin

I'm good (for real this time) for whatever. My car is filthy because I've been on the road for a week. But I'm completely free today.


----------



## M-Dub

I can meet today. I'm free all day.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'm gonna be at Glenn's anyway, so...

Megalo and Struggle, you have a pm.


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> What if we meet at Glen's earlier? I could drop by around 4:00.


Glenn's house at 4:00pm sounds like a plan. I'll PM people with the address.


----------



## SublimeZ

Good times! Great to meet Mark and Wade. 
pix Glenns032209 pictures by SublimeZ06 - Photobucket


----------



## M-Dub

It was great meeting you guys and listening to your cars. Your cars really gave me a good baseline of what a car should sound like. It inspired me to start messing with time alignment and eq.


----------



## Strugglewithin

Yeah, it was kool to get to meet everyone. I'm looking forward to meeting up again to get some more ideas and stuff. I was impressed with everyones setups.


----------



## snaimpally

Glenn mentioned that this weekend is San Antonio Heatwave. Anyone interested in going? I am performining on Saturday evening (8:00-10:00PM at the Whip-In Cafe in South Austin) so I was thinking of going on Sunday. Anyone else interested? We could car pool if interested. Glenn mentioned there is a sound-off and I wanted to hear some cars.


----------



## firedancer

Hey everyone!

I'm kinda new here so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Rodney and I'm in Austin (obviously) and drive an 06 350Z touring (I saw someone else on here drives a Z too). I will be putting in a new system (well, head unit for now at least) sometime soon to replace the crappy Bose unit that comes with the Z. Right now this is what I have lined up:

Alpine CDA-9886 head unit with ipod control, usb, etc.
Alpine "imprint" kit with Audyssey sound processing and microphone
PAC SWI-JACK (for retaining steering wheel controls)
PAC ROEM-NIS2 (for better sound using the factory Bose amp and speakers)

I plan on keeping the Bose speakers and amp because I've heard that, although they sound crappy now, when you really get them tuned, the Bose speakers actually sound decent. I would love to replace the speakers too, but that requires a lot more money to do properly, and I kinda want to keep the stock look (no big sub in the trunk, custom door pods, etc). 

Anyways, I believe I heard someone say on here that they also have an Alpine system with Imprint, so maybe I'll have someone to ask if I run into problems.  And hopefully I'll make it out to a meet if ya'll ever have another one. 

Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## M-Dub

Welcome firedancer. I got a 2005 350Z Enthusiast model (no Bose). I’ve never heard one with the Bose. I’ve heard mixed reviews. I can’t wait to see and hear what you do with it.


----------



## firedancer

Hey Megalo, thanks for the welcome 

The Bose system actually is rather horrible. It sounds very very muffled - like if you put like 3 layers of towels over your speakers and try to listen to your music. 

However, the weakest link in the Bose system in the Z's is definitely the head unit. Once you give the speakers some more power and tune it properly, they actually can sound good (so I'm told). The Imprint tuning that Alpine has developed has some glowing reviews and people say that it makes a night and day difference to your sound, and sounds as if it has been professionally tuned. So I'm hoping that that with the Bose speakers (there's a 10" sub behind the drivers seat too) will sound awesome. 

Anyways, I'll keep ya'll updated on what happens. 
Right now it's a matter of finding time to install it!


----------



## snaimpally

firedancer said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm kinda new here so I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Rodney and I'm in Austin (obviously) and drive an 06 350Z touring (I saw someone else on here drives a Z too). I will be putting in a new system (well, head unit for now at least) sometime soon to replace the crappy Bose unit that comes with the Z. Right now this is what I have lined up:
> 
> Alpine CDA-9886 head unit with ipod control, usb, etc.
> Alpine "imprint" kit with Audyssey sound processing and microphone
> PAC SWI-JACK (for retaining steering wheel controls)
> PAC ROEM-NIS2 (for better sound using the factory Bose amp and speakers)
> 
> I plan on keeping the Bose speakers and amp because I've heard that, although they sound crappy now, when you really get them tuned, the Bose speakers actually sound decent. I would love to replace the speakers too, but that requires a lot more money to do properly, and I kinda want to keep the stock look (no big sub in the trunk, custom door pods, etc).
> 
> Anyways, I believe I heard someone say on here that they also have an Alpine system with Imprint, so maybe I'll have someone to ask if I run into problems.  And hopefully I'll make it out to a meet if ya'll ever have another one.
> 
> Cheers! :beerchug:


Welcome! I personally think the Pioneer 880 or 800 are superior to the Alpine offerings. First, Pio gives you a mic and the imprint-type technology is built-in to the HU so there is nothing else to buy/install to get auto eq and t/a. Second, once Pio finishes setting crossovers, levels, slopes, etc., you can still go in and tweak them. With Alpine, if you use Imprint, you can't see the settings and you can't modify the settings, so your choices are fully manual or fully automatic. With Pio you get the best of both worlds - the auto eq t/a gets you 90% there and then you can tweak until its just right.

You might check with Danny also. He had Alpine and now has Pio. Also, he used to own a Z and has some custom sub enclosures etc. that may be of interest to you.

I had Blose in my Speed 3 GT and that stereo was one of the main reasons I joined this forum. I couldn't get rid of it fast enough. If you have budget constraints, I have a brand new Pio A1702C comp set that I can sell you very cheap (substantially under $100) if you are interested. Its gotten good reviews and quite a few folks on the forum are running it. Once you see the Blose components up close, you will realize how cheap they are.


----------



## ericnord

I have the 9886 and IMPRINT in my CX7. PM me if you have any questions setting it up. Nothing is stock in my car, so letting you listen to mine wouldn't do you any good if you're thinking of sticking to stock w/ no sub.


----------



## SublimeZ

Welcome to the insanity, firedancer. 

Where to start.... Bose blows. had it in last 3 cars, for VERY short times. Never tried to integrate, just ripped it all out and started over. YMMV

The 9886 is the best sounding HU I've ever owned. Haven't had the pio 880 or 800, but it's far superior to the 860MP I had. I run the PXA-H100 on manual tune. Imprint just didn't sound good in my app. again YMMV

How bout we try and set up a meet for May 17?


----------



## firedancer

ericnord said:


> I have the 9886 and IMPRINT in my CX7. PM me if you have any questions setting it up. Nothing is stock in my car, so letting you listen to mine wouldn't do you any good if you're thinking of sticking to stock w/ no sub.


Thanks, I would love to hear your car someday. Hopefully we can have another austin meet one of these days and we can all meet up then. I will definitely let you know if I need any help with the imprint. I have all the equipment that's needed (the box, plus the microphone). I'm getting excited to get everything put in. I'm still ordering bits and pieces for the install though, and trying to figure out where to put everything (ipod inference, usb port, etc). I'm definitely not a pro at this stuff, so I don't think I'm gonna rip out the interior and do any sound deadening or anything like that. I'm still contemplating if I should stick with the stock speakers and sub (yes, there is a stock 10" sub firing right into the back of the drivers seat). But if I get upgraded speakers, I would have to get amp(s), a sub, sub enclosure, spacers, wiring, etc. too. I really haven't decided how much I want to spend on everything, which is why I wanted to try the stock bose speakers first to see how much of a difference the imprint makes on them. On the 350z forum, some people have said that the imprint makes a night and day difference on the stock bose, and they sound great. I suppose it's all subjective though. I suppose if I don't like the bose then I can always put speakers in later. 

Anyways, thanks again for the welcome, hope to meet some of you guys soon! 




SublimeZ said:


> Welcome to the insanity, firedancer.
> 
> Where to start.... Bose blows. had it in last 3 cars, for VERY short times. Never tried to integrate, just ripped it all out and started over. YMMV
> 
> The 9886 is the best sounding HU I've ever owned. Haven't had the pio 880 or 800, but it's far superior to the 860MP I had. I run the PXA-H100 on manual tune. Imprint just didn't sound good in my app. again YMMV
> 
> How bout we try and set up a meet for May 17?



May 17 sounds good, I will put it on my calander.


----------



## M-Dub

I can definitely understand budget restraints. I think your plan is sound. I think the Alpine stuff will make it sound better than what you have now, but then later you'll get the itch to try new speakers & deaden the doors and such. Welcome to the addiction! 




(Don't tell anyone of the other guys but my favorite set of headphones are Bose )


----------



## snaimpally

Megalo said:


> I can definitely understand budget restraints. I think your plan is sound. I think the Alpine stuff will make it sound better than what you have now, but then later you'll get the itch to try new speakers & deaden the doors and such. Welcome to the addiction!


I still think if you compare Alpine to Pioneer, you will find the Pioneer is cheaper and has more useful features. You can probably get an 880PRS used on the forum for around $200. This includes the mic and auto eq and t/a software. Price out a comparable Alpine 9986 + Imprint + mic kit and compare features.

FYI, my budget setup last year, based on reccomendations from Glenn and others, was:


Pioneer DEH-P880PRS - Factory refurb $225 shipped with 90 day warranty
Dynaudio MD100 tweeters - $90 used from a forum member
ID OEM woofers - $90 new from hessdawg.
US Acoustics 4080 (4 x 80 watts @ 4 ohms and 12 volts) - $115 refurb from Audio Clinic on ebay with 90 day warranty
Cadence A7Hc - $200 refurb from Cadence with 1 year warranty

Read the reviews on the Pioneer A1702C comp set and LMK if you are interested. I don't know where you live but most of us are in NW Austin. I'd be happy to let you hear my car anytime ...


----------



## firedancer

snaimpally said:


> I still think if you compare Alpine to Pioneer, you will find the Pioneer is cheaper and has more useful features. You can probably get an 880PRS used on the forum for around $200. This includes the mic and auto eq and t/a software. Price out a comparable Alpine 9986 + Imprint + mic kit and compare features.
> 
> FYI, my budget setup last year, based on reccomendations from Glenn and others, was:
> 
> 
> Pioneer DEH-P880PRS - Factory refurb $225 shipped with 90 day warranty
> Dynaudio MD100 tweeters - $90 used from a forum member
> ID OEM woofers - $90 new from hessdawg.
> US Acoustics 4080 (4 x 80 watts @ 4 ohms and 12 volts) - $115 refurb from Audio Clinic on ebay with 90 day warranty
> Cadence A7Hc - $200 refurb from Cadence with 1 year warranty
> 
> Read the reviews on the Pioneer A1702C comp set and LMK if you are interested. I don't know where you live but most of us are in NW Austin. I'd be happy to let you hear my car anytime ...


Thanks for your input. I actually already own the Alpine head unit and complete imprint tuning kit. I got the deck, tuner, and microphone and software all for 250 (brand new in sealed boxes - price mistake on 6ave.com that I was fortunate enough to take advantage of). So I'm not looking at any other decks - this Alpine is what I'm looking for - quality, features, usb, ipod, the works. I am still trying to decide if I want to get new speakers or not. I am holding off on the installation for now because my girlfriend has 2 herniated discs in her back (she's 29) and so I've been spending most of my time with her when I'm not working since she can't exactly get off the couch or move or anything. So no time to install just yet until she gets fixed. I'm not sure about the pioneer comp set....looks nice, but I would have to hear them first. Also I would have to make sure they fit in the Z - the Z has very limited mounting options in the stock location. We shall see.

I would love to see some of your guys' rides though! I am not really "new" to the car audio world - I've had systems in my other cars before - clarion, blaupunkt, jvc, cerwin vega, infinity, pioneer, etc etc...nothing super high end though. I live in SW Austin, work in central Austin, gf lives in the Arboretum area, and I'm up in the cedar park area often too. So I'm all over the place! I will definitely try to make it out whenever ya'll have another get together!


----------



## CulinaryGod

I've got a Z also. This site may help. It's what I used to install a component system in my car. The sail panels were too small so I had to mount the tweeter in the door right below the air vent. It looks good but the sound stage is a little too low for me but at the time it was all I could do. Here's the website and hopefully one day I can get out of my busy schedule and head on up to Austin to see you guys' cars and meet with y'all. Wicked C.A.S. :: Speaker Pods :: Nissan 350Z 06-07 Pods VINYL FINISH
Also I'll upload some pictures when I get the time to show you how they turned out. 
-Steven Z.


----------



## dmazyn

Good news my standing Sunday appointment has moved to Sat so I should be free to make all the meets now


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> Good news my standing Sunday appointment has moved to Sat so I should be free to make all the meets now


Excellent!!! I think we should have a meet this Sunday in celebration!


----------



## snaimpally

Sunday meet? 4, 5, 6, or 7pm? Starbucks in the Arborteum (on Great Hills, next to Saks).

If it rains we can have it in the parking garage of Building A, 8500 Bluffstone Cove. From Starbucks, turn right and take Great Hills to 360, right at 360, right at next lights (left is Spicewoord Springs, right is Bluffstone Drive), right on Bluffstone Cove, left into parking lot. Building A is the first building on the left.

LMK what is the best time for everyone.


----------



## firedancer

I can probably make it.


----------



## dmazyn

5 or 6 works for me it might rain in the morning but later it should be fine.


----------



## Mooble

I like 5, myself


----------



## SublimeZ

I can prolly make 5....


----------



## M-Dub

I can do 5


----------



## snaimpally

snaimpally said:


> Sunday meet? 4, 5, 6, or 7pm? Starbucks in the Arborteum (on Great Hills, next to Saks).
> 
> If it rains we can have it in the parking garage of Building A, 8500 Bluffstone Cove. From Starbucks, turn right and take Great Hills to 360, right at 360, right at next lights (left is Spicewoord Springs, right is Bluffstone Drive), right on Bluffstone Cove, left into parking lot. Building A is the first building on the left.
> 
> LMK what is the best time for everyone.


5:00 PM at Starbucks in the Arboretum sounds like the preferred meeting time then. See you all then.


----------



## Mooble

Do you have the Ultimo yet? I'm dying to hear it.


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> Do you have the Ultimo yet? I'm dying to hear it.


It arrives tommorrow. If Glenn is available to build a box, I hope to have it in my car asap.


----------



## firedancer

Hey guys, just wanted to say that it was great meeting ya'll yesterday. Thank you all for your help and advice, and for welcoming a newbie like me. =) I look forward to meeting the rest of you at the next meet!


----------



## dmazyn

Thanks to Glenn for dong the fiberglass work I now have new sail panel pods


----------



## SublimeZ

More thanks to Glenn!


----------



## Mooble

How do they sound Danny? 

Nice job James, er Glenn.


----------



## dmazyn

I added a little angle upwards to the tweets because the sound stage was a little low but now it's about eye level. They sound really good the stage is very wide sound coming from beyond the a pillars with a good center image. 

It still sounds like the music is being pushed from the right side (I guess heavy on the right side) but the image is centered and the 7 drum test is evenly spaced and the same volume for all drums. I'm not sure what I should change to fix it TA? Levels? EQ?


----------



## Mooble

Levels and EQ should fix it. Are you going to look for another tweeter amp?


----------



## dmazyn

After I moved the tweets I was able to turn the gain up without the distortion I was getting so I'm going to stick with the 202 for now.


----------



## dmazyn

If anyine knows someone that wants my old 350Z audio stuff I'm giving it away (moving soon and been in the way too long). If you know anyone I just need them to be able to pick them up I do not want to deal with shipping.

Pics:

Amp rack and Sub box (No amps or sub included):










Kicks (use to have 4 inch and tweet from focal Utopia 3 way)


----------



## firedancer

dmazyn said:


> If anyine knows someone that wants my old 350Z audio stuff I'm giving it away (moving soon and been in the way too long). If you know anyone I just need them to be able to pick them up I do not want to deal with shipping.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Amp rack and Sub box (No amps or sub included):


Man, I'd love the kick pods!!  Dibs?


----------



## dmazyn

Let me dig them out of the Attic and they are yours.

They were built off the stock kicks so they just snap in the stock clips.


----------



## firedancer

sweet! thanks man! Do you know if they will fit 6 1/2" components? Or is 4" the biggest?


----------



## dmazyn

I do not think a 6 1/2 would fit plus there would not be enough volume space for that size.


----------



## firedancer

alright, well I'll still take them off your hands one of these days.


----------



## SouthSyde

dmazyn said:


> If anyine knows someone that wants my old 350Z audio stuff I'm giving it away (moving soon and been in the way too long). If you know anyone I just need them to be able to pick them up I do not want to deal with shipping.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Amp rack and Sub box (No amps or sub included):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicks (use to have 4 inch and tweet from focal Utopia 3 way)


did you happen to have some door pods? 

thank you


----------



## dmazyn

No door pods.


----------



## dmazyn

It's been awhile and a few of us have some changes so lets see if we can do a meet on July 12th (Sunday) at 6pm?

I really want to see and hear the Morel 12 and my car is sounding the best it has ever sounded.


----------



## firedancer

Sounds good to me...Starbucks parking lot at the Arboretum again?


----------



## M-Dub

I'm down.


----------



## dmazyn

Yes same place as before.


----------



## Mooble

Anyone else? I can stop by at 6. I'd like to hear the Ultimo also.


----------



## rbarker31

Hello,

I'm new to high end Car audio, but have been into drag racing and showing for some time. I've acquired some nice equipment for my 1994 Cobra which currently has the Mach 1 system removed and a simple 5 channel amp, 5 1/4 components and an old single JL 12in. I'm looking for a custom installer in Austin, TX and would like to know who you would bring your car to if you couldn't do the work yourself? I've got some spine issues which prevent me from doing install. 

I have all the hardware needed, minus a distort block and a few miss cables, but need someone that knows what they are doing and has experience fabricating w/ MDF / fiberglass. 

Any and all recommendations are welcome. 

Thank you,
Bob
[email protected]


----------



## firedancer

hey Bob, welcome. I'm new here too, but I can recommend a great audio shop here in Austin that will do any sort of fabrication that you can think of, and they do super high quality work. A buddy of mine, Dave, owns the place. It's called Sideways Autosalon, and it's up on north lamar, between 183 and Braker. SidewaysAutoSalon

Check out their website to get an idea of their quality of work. Be sure you tell Dave that Rodney sent you. =)


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> Anyone else? I can stop by at 6. I'd like to hear the Ultimo also.


I'm gonna try to make it


----------



## M-Dub

I'll stop by for a while.


----------



## GLN305

Just wanted to make sure you guys noticed all but the last two posts are a week old!


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> Anyone else? I can stop by at 6. I'd like to hear the Ultimo also.


Sorry I missed the meet last week. Unfortunately, I don't think I will be able to meet this weekend. Glenn built a beautiful 1.25 cu ft (net) sealed box and the Ultimo sounds quite good in it.

Glenn also fabricated some amazing looking tweeter pods for my ... 1" Scan Illums. Seriously, the tweeter pods are like works of art. I am going to take pics and post them.


----------



## snaimpally

*Meet today, Aug 9, 5PM , Starbucks at the Arboretum?*

Any interest in a meet today? I was thinking 5:00pm at Starbucks in the Arboretum but I am open all day so feel free to suggest alternate times that work for you.


----------



## snaimpally

*Re: Meet today, Aug 9, 5PM , Starbucks at the Arboretum?*



snaimpally said:


> Any interest in a meet today? I was thinking 5:00pm at Starbucks in the Arboretum but I am open all day so feel free to suggest alternate times that work for you.


Well, its 4:20 PM and I haven't heard from anyone so I guess its not on. Perhaps next week?


----------



## dmazyn

I did not see this until after 5. Next week works for me it will give me time to get the car cleaned. 

I can not wait for this heat to be gone so much I want to do but it's just to hot.

Danny


----------



## M-Dub

I'm up for it.

Maybe I'll have my door pods done.


----------



## GLN305

there is a audio comp this weekend in Waco. I think it's mainly SPL, but it's gonna be a big event and should be a blast! 

SHADES CUSTOM TINT/TEAM BIG'UN 3RD ANNUAL 3X EVENT AUG 16


----------



## snaimpally

I just realized I am performing at a wedding downtown from 4-6pm on Aug 16. I can meet after 7:00pm on Sunday - should be a little cooler ...

Also, Glenn was kind enought to build a box for the Morel Ultimo 12 so people can not hear it (ie hear how transparent it is) ... also have a Dayton 12" HO in a sealed Scosche box if anyone wants to try it out.


----------



## snaimpally

*FREE Concert Sat Aug 15*

I will be performing with Atash, a popular local world music group, on Saturday August 15 from 6:30-9:00 PM at Central Market North, 4001 N. Lamar Blvd., Austin, TX 78756. Admission is free. Central Market features a café with excellent food so please bring your family, order some dinner, and enjoy the music while you eat. Or come for dessert and coffee after dinner. 

The café menu and directions can be found here: Central Market | Stores | Austin-North Lamar

Info about Atash, including music samples, can be found here: Atash - Home


----------



## dmazyn

Is anyone coming out tonight?


----------



## snaimpally

It is too stinking hot to be outdoors! Has everyone seen the post about Mark Eldridge's workshop that is taking place in Austin?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...seminar-austin-tx-september-26-27-2009-a.html


----------



## SublimeZ

more changes coming...


----------



## dmazyn

Looking good.


----------



## snaimpally

*Hot Import Nights*

Hot Import Nights - car shows, car models, music and lifestyle events

Hot Import Nights will be at the Travis Expo Center in Austin on Friday Sept. 18, from 4PM to midnight. I might check it out.


----------



## snaimpally

So that is where the Arcs went ...

Anyone interested in a meet on Monday (9/7) aft/eve?



SublimeZ said:


> more changes coming...


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> So that is where the Arcs went ...
> 
> Anyone interested in a meet on Monday (9/7) aft/eve?


Sounds good


----------



## dmazyn

What time are you meeting up tonight?


----------



## M-Dub

*She Wants Revenge!* with Kill Hannah / Paper Route

Friday, Sep 11, 2009 10:00 PM CDT (9:00 PM Doors)
at Emos Austin

Order Tickets


----------



## snaimpally

Any interest in a meet this weekend? Weather has finally cooled a bit. Glenn can't make it but I think several of us have new stuff - James has his Arcs in, Danny has his Supremos in the sail panels, Mark hopefully has everything running again, and I have the Morel Ultimo and also Scan 1" Illums in the sail panels.

Was thinking Sunday at 6:00 PM. If that doesn't work, LMK what does.


----------



## M-Dub

I have my new door pods and the JL HD600/4 running. I'm up for a meet.


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for a meet on Sunday. I need to do some fine tuning this weekend and could always use extra ears.

I also want to hear/see all the updates everyone has done.


----------



## SublimeZ

down for Sunday (after the Cowboys game)


----------



## dmazyn

Anyone happen to have a remote for te pionieer prs800 or 880 they are not using?

My kid was playing with mine while I was taking her to school and I can not find it anywhere in the car


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Anyone happen to have a remote for te pionieer prs800 or 880 they are not using?
> 
> My kid was playing with mine while I was taking her to school and I can not find it anywhere in the car


I may have an extra.


----------



## GLN305

I can make the meet lemme know when.


----------



## M-Dub

My battery just died on my 880 remote. Know where I can get a replacement?


----------



## GLN305

Megalo said:


> My battery just died on my 880 remote. Know where I can get a replacement?


Walmart


----------



## snaimpally

GLN305 said:


> I can make the meet lemme know when.


Great! So is everyone okay with 6:00PM Sunday at Starbucks in the Arboretum (on Great Hills Trail)? I haven't heard any objections or alternate timings. The stores in that close at 6:00 PM so there is usually more room in the parking lot by 6:00 PM.


----------



## snaimpally

Finally!



SublimeZ said:


> down for Sunday (after the Cowboys game)


----------



## GLN305

Just wanted to post here that I am going to be making a trip to San Antonio today so I probably won't be at this meet. My Aunt isn't doing well and I need to visit her.


----------



## Mooble

I'll have some CDs for you James. They should give your midbasses a workout.


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> I'll have some CDs for you James. They should give your midbasses a workout.


cool, not sure they're up to it yet. Gonna mess with it some more, before the meet


----------



## dmazyn

Now this is funny. I was looking for some pics of my soundstream amps to mock up the new setup and found my pics on a few sites being used by other people stating it's there setup.

They did not even change the link to my photobucket.

How's my new Eonon stereo system in car? - AVS Forum

My Eonon E1062 stereo pics - NASIOC


----------



## SublimeZ

Change the pix to something else  

Maybe a gay rights march...or a speak-n-spell... be creative


----------



## snaimpally

SublimeZ said:


> Change the pix to something else
> 
> Maybe a gay rights march...or a speak-n-spell... be creative


Perhaps a picture of one of your fingers extended as a salutation to them ...


----------



## GeorgeDiego

At least he was outed on the Nasioc forum


----------



## snaimpally

Two things:

1. Next Sat, after the Mark Eldridge seminar, some of us attendees are going to see local guitarist Monte Montgomery in Georgetown. Tickets are $20 so for those who can't attend the seminar but want to hang out after, you can probably get tickets on your own for Monte Montgomery. The guy is an amazing guitarist - ask James or Glenn.

2. Any interest in another meet tommorrow (9/20)? I know we just had a meet last week, but the weather is cooler (so why not?) and I wouldn't mind doing some more listening to other people's cars. I don't think I got around to hearing Andrew's car with his Tru amp.


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Next Sat, after the Mark Eldridge seminar, some of us attendees are going to see local guitarist Monte Montgomery in Georgetown. Tickets are $20 so for those who can't attend the seminar but want to hang out after, you can probably get tickets on your own for Monte Montgomery. The guy is an amazing guitarist - ask James or Glenn.
> 
> 2. Any interest in another meet tommorrow (9/20)? I know we just had a meet last week, but the weather is cooler (so why not?) and I wouldn't mind doing some more listening to other people's cars. I don't think I got around to hearing Andrew's car with his Tru amp.


1. Monte is awesome, buying tickets now!!

2. Let's meet, my wife works tomorrow and I will be bored LOL


----------



## snaimpally

GLN305 said:


> 1. Monte is awesome, buying tickets now!!
> 
> 2. Let's meet, my wife works tomorrow and I will be bored LOL


Awesome! BTW, I got the Tsunami battery topper ...


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> Awesome! BTW, I got the Tsunami battery topper ...


Sweet


----------



## frayed

Hey fellas, are newbs welcome?  About to gut the system in the Evo and am looking for ideas.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## SublimeZ

frayed said:


> Hey fellas, are newbs welcome?  About to gut the system in the Evo and am looking for ideas.
> 
> Cheers, Jeff


Sure you're welcome. We meet at the Starbucks on Great Hills Trail



snaimpally said:


> 2. Any interest in another meet tommorrow (9/20)? I know we just had a meet last week, but the weather is cooler (so why not?) and I wouldn't mind doing some more listening to other people's cars. I don't think I got around to hearing Andrew's car with his Tru amp.



What time? Dallas plays the Giants at 7 pm, So I shall be in front of my tv by then


----------



## dmazyn

I will try and make it but I pulled out everything in the hatch and took out the amp rack box, re-carpeted the floor and put the amps on the floor.

I need to get everything back in tonight/in the morning and hope everything goes back fine.

Danny


----------



## snaimpally

frayed said:


> Hey fellas, are newbs welcome?  About to gut the system in the Evo and am looking for ideas.
> 
> Cheers, Jeff


Hey, we are all still learning so we are all newbs. That said we have some really outstanding setups here in Austin so I'm sure you can get lots of ideas. I'd reccomending having a talk with Glenn (GLN305) - he has competed and judged and has used or heard just about every piece of equipment out there.

Cowboys play at 7:00 PM plus weather is good so maybe 3:00 PM? That way we have time to listen, shoot the breeze at Starbucks, and still have time to watch the game.

Tentatively then:

Sunday, Sept. 20, 2009 ay 3:00 PM
Starbucks (next to Saks 5th Ave)
Arboretum Market
9722 Great Hills Trail 380
Austin, Texas 78759


----------



## frayed

Sounds great. I'm taking the fam down to Freddie's on south 1st later on, so that work out well. 

As for a setup, I have a pair of Soundstream Ref 1000's on the way (old skool) but other than that, I don't have any other constraints on putting a system together. Well except money. LOL.


----------



## dmazyn

We have another Old School SS fan


----------



## M-Dub

I got my Dynaudio MW160s installed. My car has never sounded better 
I really want critiques. I don't feel that any of my equipment is holding me back now. So if something doesn't sound right its all my fault. 

Sooo critiques guys. I can take it.


----------



## snaimpally

Megalo said:


> I got my Dynaudio MW160s installed. My car has never sounded better
> I really want critiques. I don't feel that any of my equipment is holding me back now. So if something doesn't sound right its all my fault.
> 
> Sooo critiques guys. I can take it.


Can't wait to hear it! I'm sure the new mids suddenly made your tweeters sound better ...


----------



## Mooble

I'll try to make it. I want to hear a few more songs with your Ultimo Shiv. Maybe it's time for me to get a new sub stage.


----------



## SublimeZ

Sorry guys, slept thru....


----------



## frayed

Nice meeting y'all! Gave me a lot to think about in terms of component selection.


----------



## Complacent_One

Wanted to make it, but the old lady is sick...had to stay at home and work on the dreaded audi a4 doors.....coming along pretty well...IMO...Whatcha think??


----------



## dmazyn

Looking good Complacent_One.

By the way where in Cedar Park are you llocated? I live off 1431 and Parmer a few streets down from Vista Ridge High School.


Dmazyn


----------



## Complacent_One

1431 and lakeline....carraige hills


----------



## M-Dub

Since were also using this as a show and tell...

I'm liking the Dynaudio MD120s.

Had to dremelize the hole a little bit bigger.










Reupholstered them.



















Digital macros FTW!


----------



## firedancer

Whoa, those tweeter pods in your Z look awesome!! 

But can you still take your registration and inspection stickers off??? 



I hope to start my install pretty soon - possibly in the next few weeks. I'm still trying to decide about the speaker/tweeter mounting though.

Sofar I have an Alpine 9886 with imprint kit
Alpine bluetooth kit
Alpine PDX-5 Amp
Infinity Basslink
PAC steering wheel control
and a set of PPI 356CS components

All going into my '06 Z...

I still need to get all the wiring/dist. blocks/etc. (maybe sound deadning?), and decide if I want to go with door pods or stock speaker locations. 

After seeing those tweeter a-pillar pods, I might have to copycat. Did Glen do those or did you? They really do look sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## M-Dub

firedancer said:


> Whoa, those tweeter pods in your Z look awesome!!
> 
> But can you still take your registration and inspection stickers off???
> 
> Did Glen do those or did you? They really do look sweet! :thumbsup:


Thanks! These are all my creation. I took the registration and inspection stickers into consideration. The pillars are easy to pop of, and the speaker wire is extra long with quick connects attached.


----------



## firedancer

M-Dub said:


> Thanks! These are all my creation. I took the registration and inspection stickers into consideration. The pillars are easy to pop of, and the speaker wire is extra long with quick connects attached.


That's awesome! Congrats on a great job! Is the imaging improved a lot over the stock location?


----------



## M-Dub

firedancer said:


> That's awesome! Congrats on a great job! Is the imaging improved a lot over the stock location?


Duno??? I got this car uses, and the previous guy detached the sail panel tweets and threw some co-axles in the doors. 

Your welcome to listen and decide for yourself though.


----------



## firedancer

Alright, sounds good. I'll try to make it to the next meet.  We can listen to my car and then yours and compare.


----------



## snaimpally

Nice job! Looks very factory now. Perhaps we can have a meet this weekend.


----------



## M-Dub

I think I'm going to be working on my door pods, so my stereo might not be fully operational. I'll stop by though.


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for a meet. I put some foam around my mids and it seemed to tame some of the vibrations from the panel or it could just be mind tricks.


----------



## Complacent_One

Damn..would love to but driving to Albuquerque tomorrow for the weekend.

Not much progress on the car anyhow.

Do have 120WRMS x 12 ESX Quantum power waiting to go in though!!

HMMMM the possibilities...


----------



## dmazyn

Are we doing a meet today?

M-Dub let me know if you have the system up and running and if so I will bring the RTA.


----------



## snaimpally

I can meet if its earlier in the day - my sister and her family are coming over dinner. How about 3:30 PM? Cowboys game should be over by then.


----------



## dmazyn

That is fine with me but lets see if we get a few responses so it's not just the two of us.


----------



## Mooble

I don't think I'll make it. I'm making lots of changes though. I should be ready in about 2 weeks.


----------



## SirMilo

Hey guys.

Thought I would introduce myself.
My name is Chris and I am an alcoholic.....oh wait, wrong forum.

I live in N. Austin as well and would like to try and get out to one of these meets. I posted to a FS thread by snaimpally and he had mentioned that you guys have mini-meets close by and that I should try and make it out to one.
My system and installation leaves alot to be desired, and would likely be an embarrasment, but you gotta start somewhere, right?

I would definitely like to try and make it out the next time you guys decide to get together. I could definitely use some pointers (especially with some new gear I picked up) and would also like to learn a bit about fiberglassing as well. The biggest problem with my system is I really want to keep it stealth, so my installation options are limited at best. Maybe there are some obvious changes that could be made that I continue to overlook and you guys may immediately notice.
Anyway, hope to meet up with some of you guys in the near future.


----------



## Mooble

Come join the fun! One of these days we're going to organize a subwoofer showdown, but I'm sure we could get together and share opinions on your system.

With a little work you can make any system stealth (much easier if you have a trunk). Most of us have stealth systems except for the tweeters. James is the exception.  You can see his 15" from 30' away.


----------



## SirMilo

Mooble said:


> Come join the fun!
> 
> With a little work you can make any system stealth (much easier if you have a trunk). Most of us have stealth systems except for the tweeters.



I would like to try and make it out the next time.

See... I knew there would be suggestions I have been overlooking, and you haven't seen my system yet.
My biggest issue is that I need my trunk- sub boxes, false floors, etc., can't be done in my car. Well that, and I need to cure my water leak into the trunk.
Look forward to hearing about the next get-together.


----------



## Complacent_One

I am sure someone can help you in the fiberglassing training. I have the better part of 5 gallons of Polyester resin and enough chop and weave to layup a small boat. I too am going to try and make the next meet. One of these days I will actually decide on the car to complete my system in...until then it will be buy, trade and sell a crap load of perfectly good equipment.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Hello Austin.
I'm new to the forum, but not new to audio. Worked as an installer in the mid-90's, then in sales at a shop that built the 95 pro 100 watt champ, and then the 96 1000 watt consumer champ.

Doing an extremely modest budget install in an 87 Grand National with wave-guides under the dash, and a box that has yet to be designed... thinking about a single tang-band flat 12" rear firing into a MAPD ported box that sits against the back seat with the amp on the other side of the speaker.

Just an AiNET Apline parametric EQ and CD player up front, 5 speakers... not looking to compete.


----------



## Mooble

You don't see many GNs anymore. There is one up the street from me, but I don't think they guy ever takes it out of the garage.

For a while I had a 100w system, at least that's what it was rated. Actual wattage was more like 1400, but rules is rules. 

Just look at those puny little 100w weaklings!


----------



## GlockandRoll

Yeah, I got lucky... a friend of a co-workers is going through a divorce and he had one sitting in his garage for years. T-tops, never raced or wrecked, and not a SINGLE thing is ever replaced, all original, even the spark plugs and air-intake. the only thing I'd wager the car has ever had done to it is window tint and new tires several years ago. it's only got 59K miles on it. I'm very excited!!!

My goal is to do something on a $2500 budget, that will be completely removable w/out any damage to the car.


----------



## snaimpally

Cool!


----------



## Mooble

How about a meeting this coming weekend? It will need to be earlier now that we're losing sunlight. What about Starbucks, Sunday at 4:00?


----------



## GlockandRoll

Mooble said:


> How about a meeting this coming weekend? It will need to be earlier now that we're losing sunlight. What about Starbucks, Sunday at 4:00?


I'll be in Shreveport, LA, hopefully with my road-king for Richard Nallin's memorial ride.


----------



## M-Dub

I can make it. What did you change?


----------



## Mooble

New sub, new sub amp, reworked the trunk... It's a little more presentable now, but my plans for a recessed, lighted amp rack were dashed by the size of the enclosure.


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for meeting on Sunday at 4.


----------



## SirMilo

I would like to come out as well.

After seeing some of your installs on this site, mine is an embarrassment and I am a bit apprehensive to let anyone see it. I suppose that with some pointers/assistance from you guys, it can only improve. Just don't make too much fun of it-OK? LOL

I am sure it has been stated somewhere in the 26 pages of this thread, so my apologies in advance, but where is the Starbucks?


----------



## Mooble

Starbucks in the Arboretum on Great Hills Trl and Jollyville.


----------



## SirMilo

Mooble said:


> Starbucks in the Arboretum on Great Hills Trl and Jollyville.


Thank you.


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> How about a meeting this coming weekend? It will need to be earlier now that we're losing sunlight. What about Starbucks, Sunday at 4:00?


I'm up for a meet at 4 PM this Sunday. I may put the BA G5 in so everyone can check it out. I too have a new sub amp.


----------



## Se7en

You guys mind if I join? I currently have no system in my car but would certainly like to meet some of the Austin folks and check out your cars.(seeing as how I'm still relatively new to the area). 

Thx!


----------



## SublimeZ

Se7en said:


> You guys mind if I join? I currently have no system in my car but would certainly like to meet some of the Austin folks and check out your cars.(seeing as how I'm still relatively new to the area).
> 
> Thx!


You're more than welcome.


----------



## snaimpally

Se7en said:


> You guys mind if I join? I currently have no system in my car but would certainly like to meet some of the Austin folks and check out your cars.(seeing as how I'm still relatively new to the area).
> 
> Thx!


Open to any and all! We meet in the parking lot near Starbucks. We park adjacent to Great Hills Trail. The address of Starbucks is:

9722 Great Hills Trail
Austin, TX 78759
512-795-1965


----------



## GlockandRoll

I wish I could make it, I could bring the GN by and have a collective "what should we do" planning session... LOL.


----------



## Se7en

GlockandRoll said:


> I wish I could make it, I could bring the GN by and have a collective "what should we do" planning session... LOL.


Nice ride! That thing looks clean!


----------



## benny

Dangit, you guys make me wish I was in TX.


----------



## Mooble

benny said:


> Dangit, you guys make me wish I was in TX.


You and the rest of the country.


----------



## snaimpally

Meet today at 4pm Starbucks in the Arboretum.


----------



## Se7en

snaimpally said:


> Meet today at 4pm Starbucks in the Arboretum.


Rain or shine! Unfortunately for us, that means rain 

I'm trying to think of a parking garage we could get access to.


----------



## SublimeZ

Se7en said:


> Rain or shine! Unfortunately for us, that means rain
> 
> I'm trying to think of a parking garage we could get access to.


Has to be lowered Z06 friendly...


----------



## Mooble

There is a parking garage right down the street, behind Great Hills Baptist Church. I usually stow my car there when hail is coming. I don't even think they have a guard to run us off.

No problems with the Z06


----------



## SublimeZ

right now, it's just misting...(at least in Anderson Mill)

Edit: it's coming... http://www.kxan.com/subindex/weather/radar


----------



## Mooble

This is the closest one I know if it comes down to it


----------



## SirMilo

I was trying to fabricate baffles for my door speakers- I guess it will have to wait if I want to participate today. 
Dang, it takes a while to try and make 1.25" hard Maple fit like I want it to.

I'd better get back out there and reinstall the door panels.

Is the parking garage West of the Starbucks and is that now the plan?

EDIT- I hate when my slow typing causes me to miss posts.


----------



## SublimeZ

SirMilo said:


> I was trying to fabricate baffles for my door speakers- I guess it will have to wait if I want to participate today.
> Dang, it takes a while to try and make 1.25" hard Maple fit like I want it to.
> 
> I'd better get back out there and reinstall the door panels.
> 
> Is the parking garage West of the Starbucks and is that now the plan?
> 
> EDIT- I hate when my slow typing causes me to miss posts.


You can participate. Come on by

not sure on final plan


----------



## Mooble

How about this, if it's raining at 3:45, head for the garage. If not, we'll meet at Starbucks until it rains.


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> How about this, if it's raining at 3:45, head for the garage. If not, we'll meet at Starbucks until it rains.


might be best to just meet at starbucks, then caravan to garage. Not eveyone's gonna see the thread this late


----------



## Se7en

Doh, somehow missed the two threads above stating similar...


----------



## SirMilo

It's raining pretty good here in Wells Branch also.
Going to have to play musical cars so I can get mine in the garage to put it back together.


----------



## SublimeZ

Great meet! Cool to meet the new folks


----------



## SirMilo

It was good to meet you guys.
Thanks for inviting me out and allowing me to audition your setups.

Now that I have a few suggestions for my system, time to get to work.
I will see if I can't get that midbass issue ironed out before the next meet.


----------



## Se7en

Thanks for having the meet! It was great meeting you guys and having the chance to hear your systems.

What I learned today.

1. A C5 Vette can sound far better than I thought possible. SublimeZ has an awesome sounding setup.

2. The Morel Supremo line is awesome! I was particularly impressed by the subs.

3. Austin knows SQ!

4. There are some really nice people involved in this little hobby of ours.

5. OEM just doesn't cut it.

Thanks again all!


----------



## Mooble

It was great to see some new faces. I have a new found appreciation for stock systems. While anything but perfect, Bose can put together a nice sounding stock system when they try.

For those of you who were interested, this is the insulation to buy: http://www.bondedlogic.com/insulator.htm

This is where to buy it: http://www.yelp.com/biz/austin-lumber-co-austin


----------



## snaimpally

It was nice meeting some new folks. Our Austin DIYMA members continue to grow! Looking forward to hearing what se7en and SirMilo do with thier vehicles.


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> It was great to see some new faces. I have a new found appreciation for stock systems. While anything but perfect, Bose can put together a nice sounding stock system when they try.
> 
> For those of you who were interested, this is the insulation to buy: UltraTouch Natural Cotton Radiant Barrier
> 
> This is where to buy it: Austin Lumber Co - East Austin - Austin, TX


Home Depot carries it online:
Search Results for radiant barrier


----------



## snaimpally

Subwoofer Shootout is happening at my house today (Sunday) at 1:30 PM. Subs include: More Ultimo 12, Boston Acoustics G512-44, RE SE12D4, Dayton 12 HO, and others.


----------



## Mooble

Wow, great find on the Bonded Logic. I wish HD had carried it when I bought it. That's a few bucks less than I paid, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## jcbw6111

I would have to attend the ultimate sub shoot out. .....unfortunately I have yet to install my 15" Aliante!!!

Hopefully soon!

JCBW


----------



## Mooble

FYI, Glenn and I emailed Audiopulse (TC Sounds) about the TC OEM. They have a few left in stock if anyone else wants these fantastic subs (you can't beat it for the money).

Here is the reply I got:

Thank you Andrew!

We do have just a few left over; maybe four or five. Some are Aluminum cones, some Nomex/fiberglass honeycomb; the performance is the same.

I'm just returning from China, can you please contact [email protected]?

If my a/d/s/ sells today, I might just pick up some more of these. Imagine what people will pay for them after our review comes out.  I think we should buy up every last one of them.


----------



## dmazyn

Did they give you a price for them?

I still like the dayton but two of these would be nice as well. I will pull the Dayton out of the car Sat morning so we will have it to test as well would love to see how it stacks up with the rest of the subs.

Danny


----------



## Mooble

I think Glenn said they were wanting about $175 and shipping. BNIB. I have no idea how the aluminum ones sound. Something tells me the Nomex one sounds better. Who knows.

Here are the specs if anyone wants them


----------



## Nocturnus

Maybe i'll be up for a meet one day. I've been outta car audio for waaaaaaaay to long now and there's no point in seeing my half ass car right now. heh.


----------



## dmazyn

Could these be the 12 inch version of the 10" TC Sounds?

My beloved 2 TC SOUNDS 12'' woofers - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## Mooble

I don't think so since the surround is different. The OEMs have the 1" long throw surround. It is the same motor though, TC9.


----------



## Mooble

I got this PM from Buzzman. I hope he wouldn't mind me reposting it:



Buzzman said:


> I see you are planning a subwoofer shootout. If you are still looking for subs to include, I would be happy to send you the Hsu Research sub I have laying around. Let me know.
> 
> I am sure you already know this, but you better be prepared for the onslaught of criticisms you will receive, particularly from those who favor a particular sub that does not do "well." Your biggest challenge will be creating testing parameters that don't favor one sub over the other. You will need to keep things consistent, except for the sub and the enclosure. Will they be all sealed enclosures or a combination of sealed, vented, open air? Your amplifier will have to be able to drive the most efficient sub to the most inefficient, such as the Ultimo. You will have to give each sub every opportunity to do its best, using multiple low pass slopes, varying box location and direction in which it fires, etc. This is quite a challenge you are undertaking, and I wish you the best. I hope you don't regret it.
> 
> Buzz


Even if he did send us his sub for testing, I'm not sure we would get it in time, but it's a generous offer. Another guy in Dallas was willing to lend us a W7 for testing. 

As for the testing parameters, I think they are a little too difficult for us to implement. I think we've done what we can to ensure fairness. So long as we use the proper sealed enclosure for each sub I think the results are perfectly valid. It is, after all, a subjective test.

I think the one thing we can do differently once we narrow it down to a small group of "finalists" is have one person who is not judging install the subs so it will be completely blind.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Hey guys, long time no see. Been looking for a cheap(er) way to get back into mobile audio after taking what seems like forever off. Hope you guys didn't buy up all of those TC Sounds subs 'cause I'd sure like to get my hands one one. They look pretty high quality but are they mainly SPL woofers or do they musically also?


----------



## Mooble

Just wait until you hear one. They LOOK like SPL subs, but they're not. The OEM stole the show. It will go up against the Ultimo this weekend. It's an SQ masterpiece! 

I'm trying to get an exact figure on what they have left. Julie was supposed to email me a list. I'll post it as soon as I find out. I think the Austin crowd may clean them out of their remaining stock.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Aww geez, you guys should leave me one . Oh well, let me know how it stacks up against the Ultimo. And if any of you gets one and wants to sell it let me know. I'll be more than happy to buy it.


----------



## dmazyn

Don't worry I'm not buying any because I found out yesterday my work is laying me off on Dec. 31st so no new buying for me until I land another job.

The good thing is I have 2 good leads already and if things work out I'll have a large sum of money coming from severence at the beginning of the year. (Ultimo here I come).

If anyone works for a software company that is looking for a QA tester or Performance tester please let me know.

Danny


----------



## Mooble

That sucks Danny. I'm sorry to hear that. Unfortunately the layoffs haven't stopped.


----------



## Mooble

CulinaryGod said:


> Aww geez, you guys should leave me one . Oh well, let me know how it stacks up against the Ultimo. And if any of you gets one and wants to sell it let me know. I'll be more than happy to buy it.


I think Audiopulse has maybe 4 or 5 of them left, but I don't know how many are 10" and 12" and how many are aluminum vs nomex. We could probably organize a small group buy for a small discount. I'm going to build an enclosure for the OEM tonight and break it in before it goes up against the Ultimo.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Well count me in if you guys want to do a group buy. I'm definitely in. I'll also shoot an e-mail to julie and see what's left. What's funny is that I'm already building enclosures... without a single subwoofer. I've got 1ft, 1.5ft., 2ft., 2.5ft, and up. Any requests?


----------



## CulinaryGod

I haven't gotten a reply from Julie. Maybe I'm a little impatient; should I be e-mailing somebody else on the availability of these?


----------



## Mooble

I'm still waiting also. I think Glenn heard back from her and they only had one in nomex and maybe 3 in aluminum. We'll see.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Do you really think the aluminum ones sound that much different?


----------



## Mooble

I'm sure they still sound good, but I would suspect that they do sound a little different. I'm rocking the OEM in my car right now. I don't think it will dethrone the Ultimo when they go head to head, but it's still very nice and it will double as an SPL monster if you want.


----------



## CulinaryGod

So what kind of box do you currently run your OEM in, ported or sealed, also if you know the size that would be appreciated as I do plan on getting one of the aluminum ones. From the website that was posted a few days ago it looks like the mounting depth is nearly 9 inches as it doesn't specify. Also I had one more question. How did that exotic hardwood box sound that you had stolen? Reason being is I have access to all kinds of hardwood and can CNC rout everything to perfection (i.e. the port size, opening, custom lettering or designs). Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to get an idea of what I need to do as the website says that it requires a .6ft^3 box which I calculated is a 10x10x11 which is roughly .6365ft^3. And last but not least, do you guys build boxes for the internal footage or external and do you calculate for speaker displacement?

-Steven Z


----------



## Mooble

Glenn and I (mostly Glenn) made the enclosure last night out 3/4" 5 layer oak plywood. The sub displaces almost half a cube. Right now it's in about .6 cubes sealed. Remember to measure the internal volume of the box. My box ended up being 13.5 x 13.5 x 14 externally. 

According to WINISD, it can work well with as little as something ridiculous like .25 cubes. I think mounting depth was about 7.5". It's pretty massive! 

The box wasn't very exotic.  It was standard 3/4" MDF with a maple pomele veneer. The veneer took me about 30 hours to get perfect hence my furor when someone stole it. If you have access to hardwoods, you might just become my new best friend.  I would love to get my hands on some nice hardwood and a good CNC.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Okay so calculating the subwoofer displacement inside the box and going off of the internal dimensions you were left with .6ft^3? Also, i've got access to any kind of hardwood you can think of, any veneer, and any core of plywood, including russian birch (which is a preferred box building material also). Also I do some of the programing for the CNC router so anything is possible. I'm estimating that a box like the veneered MDF box you built would take a total from raw material to finished product in less maybe 5 hours so if you want a new one it is very possible. I've also got access to plastic laminates, hand routers, table saws, air guns, you name it. I've offered Glenn, and the crew access or help whenever they need the last time they came down for our meet. You're also welcome. Anything I can do to help you guys I'm all in, you name it.

-Steven


----------



## CulinaryGod

I'm thinking of building my box out of 3/4" Veneer core hickory but am unsure how the characteristics of the plywood will affect the sound. Let me know how that oak box sounds when its all done.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Uhmm okay. So I talked to Julie at TC Sounds and ended up purchasing one of the subwoofers through paypal at around 11 yesterday morning. I've e-mailed her twice now asking for some sort of confirmation that she got the money; as my paypal payment had been completed. Now I know they're no longer up and running at TC Sounds and she may not be constantly checking her e-mail but I'm a little concerned as I haven't received any type of notification that payment was received or that it was shipped as it's been adequate time to ship the sub. Should I be worried or just chill and wait for a while, or maybe should I give paypal a heads up on the situation so if there is any kind of problem it can be resolved quickly.


----------



## Complacent_One

Mooble said:


> The box wasn't very exotic.  It was standard 3/4" MDF with a maple pomele veneer. The veneer took me about 30 hours to get perfect hence my furor when someone stole it. If you have access to hardwoods, you might just become my new best friend.  I would love to get my hands on some nice hardwood and a good CNC.


My father has a cabinet co out in Kingsland....Hour west of Austin, with a nice CNC and if you cannot source the Hardwood, I am sure they could.

PM me if you would like to pursue.


----------



## Mooble

CulinaryGod said:


> Uhmm okay. So I talked to Julie at TC Sounds and ended up purchasing one of the subwoofers through paypal at around 11 yesterday morning. I've e-mailed her twice now asking for some sort of confirmation that she got the money; as my paypal payment had been completed. Now I know they're no longer up and running at TC Sounds and she may not be constantly checking her e-mail but I'm a little concerned as I haven't received any type of notification that payment was received or that it was shipped as it's been adequate time to ship the sub. Should I be worried or just chill and wait for a while, or maybe should I give paypal a heads up on the situation so if there is any kind of problem it can be resolved quickly.


I'm sure you're ok. TC has been around for decades, albeit under a new name now. I'm a little annoyed that I never got a response back, but you won't be out any money. I've never known them to screw anyone over. 

If you can make it to Austin tomorrow you can hear the sub shoot-out. I've broken the OEM in now and it's ready to meet the winner of the 12" contenders.


----------



## CulinaryGod

What time is the show down? Maybe I can make it out.


----------



## dmazyn

It's starts at 1:30pm last weekend it went to 6 so we will be there for a few hours.

If your intrested it's at my palce

2500 midnight star drive
cedar park, tx 78613


----------



## GLN305

I'm not going to be able to make it, forgot the wife commited me to attending a wedding.


----------



## snaimpally

I bought a roll from HD and have installed it in my car. Exhaust noise is gone! I have a half roll left if anyone wants it. $25.




Mooble said:


> It was great to see some new faces. I have a new found appreciation for stock systems. While anything but perfect, Bose can put together a nice sounding stock system when they try.
> 
> For those of you who were interested, this is the insulation to buy: UltraTouch Natural Cotton Radiant Barrier
> 
> This is where to buy it: Austin Lumber Co - East Austin - Austin, TX


----------



## snaimpally

Andrew,

I have the ASW12 sub and will be bringing it to the shootout.




Mooble said:


> I got this PM from Buzzman. I hope he wouldn't mind me reposting it:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he did send us his sub for testing, I'm not sure we would get it in time, but it's a generous offer. Another guy in Dallas was willing to lend us a W7 for testing.
> 
> As for the testing parameters, I think they are a little too difficult for us to implement. I think we've done what we can to ensure fairness. So long as we use the proper sealed enclosure for each sub I think the results are perfectly valid. It is, after all, a subjective test.
> 
> I think the one thing we can do differently once we narrow it down to a small group of "finalists" is have one person who is not judging install the subs so it will be completely blind.


----------



## snaimpally

Danny, sorry to hear you are getting laid off. I'm sure you will find other work.

*I am selling my Ultimo 12" 4 ohm if anyone is interested*. I am getting a 2 ohm version.


----------



## GLN305

snaimpally said:


> Danny, sorry to hear you are getting laid off. I'm sure you will find other work.
> 
> *I am selling my Ultimo 12" 4 ohm if anyone is interested*. I am getting a 2 ohm version.


Sucks that I just bought a pair of the ID IDq 12s.....would rather have the Morel LOL


----------



## dmazyn

What are you looking to sell the Morel for?


----------



## benny

Glenn, moar subs?! 

BTW, I got snaimpally's JBL GTO in the car yesterday, and it sounds good. Very clear, in fact, clear enough that it revealed a problem with my ZX600.2Ti sub amp. I pulled the amp out, a couple quick touches with the solder iron and I was good to go. I'm running the coils of the GTO in parallel and the PG takes it no sweat. Good impact and plays higher cleaner than the POS I had in there before. 

Thanks Shiv!

PS: has this sub been used, or am I the first to power it?


----------



## snaimpally

benny said:


> Glenn, moar subs?!
> 
> BTW, I got snaimpally's JBL GTO in the car yesterday, and it sounds good. Very clear, in fact, clear enough that it revealed a problem with my ZX600.2Ti sub amp. I pulled the amp out, a couple quick touches with the solder iron and I was good to go. I'm running the coils of the GTO in parallel and the PG takes it no sweat. Good impact and plays higher cleaner than the POS I had in there before.
> 
> Thanks Shiv!
> 
> PS: has this sub been used, or am I the first to power it?


Glad its working out for you. I had it in my car for a week or so in a sealed .75 cu ft enclosure. Its probably not broken in.


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> Uhmm okay. So I talked to Julie at TC Sounds and ended up purchasing one of the subwoofers through paypal at around 11 yesterday morning. I've e-mailed her twice now asking for some sort of confirmation that she got the money; as my paypal payment had been completed. Now I know they're no longer up and running at TC Sounds and she may not be constantly checking her e-mail but I'm a little concerned as I haven't received any type of notification that payment was received or that it was shipped as it's been adequate time to ship the sub. Should I be worried or just chill and wait for a while, or maybe should I give paypal a heads up on the situation so if there is any kind of problem it can be resolved quickly.


Gee Andrew, thanks for getting the word out so quickly to everyone on the forum.  I had hoped to get one but I guess I am SOL now that you have told everyone on the forum. I get dibs on yours when you decide to sell it.


----------



## Mooble

TC had no more Nomex OEMs. Julie checked their inventory and confirmed that they only have the aluminum ones. Thilo wasn't sure what he had when I inquired. Steven bought an aluminum one and now they have two left. I was curious to see if they had any of the 12" versions, but they had none of those either.

As it stands now, there are 2 10" aluminum ones left.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Bummer. Julie said I was getting a Nomex one.. guess i'll just settle with what they send me. Plus, according to Thilo, the alum ones are probably going to last longer than the nomex and sound the same. I talked to a good friend of mine who knows Thilo personally. I may try and work something out with both of those guys, Thilo is still around and my friend used to be an engineer for Crystal. He's a huge fan of underhung motors and has quite a few of his own patents still. I'd love to try and start up a company with these two guys.


----------



## CulinaryGod

BTW sorry shiv, just thought it was too good to pass up, especially at the price so I had to jump on it as soon as possible..


----------



## CulinaryGod

So mooble. What's the verdict on the subwoofer showdown of morel vs tc?


----------



## SirMilo

Mooble said:


> If you have access to hardwoods, you might just become my new best friend.  I would love to get my hands on some nice hardwood and a good CNC.


Andrew,

There is a place that sells hardwoods locally, around the Rundberg/Cameron area, and they usually have a pretty good stock of exotics.

Check out Fine Lumber & Plywood Inc.


----------



## Mooble

CulinaryGod said:


> So mooble. What's the verdict on the subwoofer showdown of morel vs tc?


We're doing a final blind shootout with all the top subs in a couple weeks. I still think the Ultimo blows away all other contenders, but based on a cost/performance ratio, some would do better than the Ultimo. 

The OEM is a fantastic sub, but it doesn't get as low as the Ultimo and if you ran it hard, it would get sloppy. This is true of any sub though. It's just that the OEM is so easy to run hard and you don't think you're abusing it when you do. The one true drawback to the OEM is the dreadful sensitivity. You do need power to run this sub.


----------



## Mooble

SirMilo said:


> Andrew,
> 
> There is a place that sells hardwoods locally, around the Rundberg/Cameron area, and they usually have a pretty good stock of exotics.
> 
> Check out Fine Lumber & Plywood Inc.


That's not far from where I work. I will check them out. Woodcraft has some amazing fine woods, but they are small pieces for hobby work, not construction.


----------



## Jboogie

Whats up all. I just found this section and decided to post. I live in Round Rock and have tinkered in car audio for a little while. Just wanna know when the next meet will be.


----------



## SirMilo

Jboogie said:


> Whats up all. I just found this section and decided to post. I live in Round Rock and have tinkered in car audio for a little while. Just wanna know when the next meet will be.


Hey Jboogie.

Keep an eye on this thread and you will be informed of the next get-together.
The meets aren't usually on a consistent time frame. Someone will say, lets have a meet, and it usually goes from there.
Hope to catch you at the next one.


----------



## Niebur3

Mooble said:


> That's not far from where I work. I will check them out. Woodcraft has some amazing fine woods, but they are small pieces for hobby work, not construction.


I am just curious, did you recently do a sub comparo (don't know if it was this thread or not) and post your personal findings?


----------



## SirMilo

Niebur3 said:


> I am just curious, did you recently do a sub comparo (don't know if it was this thread or not) and post your personal findings?



Niebur3,
Give this a shot-

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-diyma-re-se-boston-g5-hsu-hertz-cadence.html


----------



## Niebur3

SirMilo said:


> Niebur3,
> Give this a shot-
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-diyma-re-se-boston-g5-hsu-hertz-cadence.html


So is Mooble part of this or the link you gave me sub comparo?


----------



## SirMilo

Niebur3 said:


> So is Mooble part of this or the link you gave me sub comparo?


Not quite sure what you are asking me. 
I was under the impression from your previous post that you were trying to find the results for the subs already tested?

The link I provided is for the sub shootout performed by Mooble, Snaimpally, GLN305, and several other Austin members. I am sure that there will be much more info and personal opinions added to that thread as time goes on.


----------



## dmazyn

I switched the mid bases from the rubicon 702 to the rubicon 1002 and man the dyna's opened up.


----------



## Niebur3

I guess I'm just trying to find out why Mooble is on here doing multiple sub comparos when not that long ago he had this to say when someone posted their own review of the new Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 vs the Morel Ultimo

"You must have golden ears. I can rarely tell the difference between any sub, other than output. Maybe I should buy some uber-cheap Visonik to see if I can hear a difference. Tweeters and mids, yes, but subs all sound pretty much the same to me."

Not trying to piss anyone off, just questioning the legitimacy and subjectivity of this comparison.


----------



## GLN305

Niebur3 said:


> I guess I'm just trying to find out why Mooble is on here doing multiple sub comparos when not that long ago he had this to say when someone posted their own review of the new Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 vs the Morel Ultimo
> 
> "You must have golden ears. I can rarely tell the difference between any sub, other than output. Maybe I should buy some uber-cheap Visonik to see if I can hear a difference. Tweeters and mids, yes, but subs all sound pretty much the same to me."
> 
> Not trying to piss anyone off, just questioning the legitimacy and subjectivity of this comparison.


In his defense, he is learning like we all are all the time. Being there and hearing everyone's comments about the different subs confirms that there is a difference in sound between subs that is easily heard. I think the core to this subwoofer shootout is to get an idea subjectively on how these subs sound in comparison to one another. An underlying theme is to learn if they sound different and why. Mooble has definitely decided that subs can sound different and that there is a huge range from good to bad. Of course just like others, we all like different things which is why we are doing this shootout. We want to see if we can give people an idea of what to expect with certain subs and give a little back to this DIY community.


----------



## SirMilo

Niebur3,
I now understand where you are going with this. If the quote above was indeed a quote from Mooble, and I am not saying it isn't, I can understand your point.

There were multiple people involved with the listening/testing of the different subs. It was not conducted to be based on any one persons opinion, but instead, a general consensus.


----------



## Mooble

Niebur3 said:


> I guess I'm just trying to find out why Mooble is on here doing multiple sub comparos when not that long ago he had this to say when someone posted their own review of the new Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 vs the Morel Ultimo
> 
> "You must have golden ears. I can rarely tell the difference between any sub, other than output. Maybe I should buy some uber-cheap Visonik to see if I can hear a difference. Tweeters and mids, yes, but subs all sound pretty much the same to me."
> 
> Not trying to piss anyone off, just questioning the legitimacy and subjectivity of this comparison.


Who better to have than a skeptic? People have accused me of becoming a Morel fanboy to justify the money I spent on a sub. Far from it. I never had a high opinion of subs until I heard the Morel. The reason I spent that much on a sub is because I could finally tell a difference.

We are listening to subs 10 minutes apart and on the same source material. In that setting, you start to pick up on subtle nuances.

If I am on here saying that I hear differences when I previously thought expensive subs were a waste, wouldn't that lend more credence to the test? I also added the caveat in my original post that I had heard mainly good subs from the start. In this test we heard some less than stellar subs. They were pretty easy to pick out. That was the purpose of my Visonik remark.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Well guys I finally got my TC OEM 10 (fiberglass cone) speaker today. Needless to say I'm pretty damn stoked as this thing looks amazing and is also super heavy. The only problem is I don't have an amp to push it with yet. Another problem is that I wanted an a/b amp for it but as I cannot do an alternator upgrade I have to stick with something way more efficient. What do you guys recommend? I'd like to get the best sounding class D amp for it but have no idea what to look for. Also its a single voice coil which I'm assuming is at 4ohms so any options and opinions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## M-Dub

Id get a JL HD1200/1 Monoblock. the word is they are coming out mid Jan. 2010.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Not sure if I can wait that long and I bet they're going to be asking about $900 for that. Anything else come to mind that's available at the moment?


----------



## Mooble

Clarion DPX11511 is more than enough for it.


----------



## SirMilo

Any ideas on when the next meet will be?

I would very much appreciate some assistance/suggestions from you locals getting my soundstage tightened up. I am sure that using factory locations for speakers isn't helping, but I know it can be improved on.
With the exception of my HU, processor, and wiring, everything in my system has been changed since the last meet.
BTW, I was able to find a solution to my weak midbass response that many of you pointed out.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Okay, I've got my walnut veneer in, and I've got my MDF already so I'm ready to build the box. The only problem is, is that I need to know the exact displacement to calculate for when building the box. Mooble, you said your 12" TC OEM took up nearly half a cube. How did you figure that out(apparently TC doesn't want to answer my questions)? Also do you think that my 10 takes up the same if not just a little less? So assuming that my speaker DOES take up .4ft I'd have to have 1 cube within the internal dimensions of the box to be left with the recommended .6ft sealed. Please help.


----------



## snaimpally

Niebur3 said:


> I guess I'm just trying to find out why Mooble is on here doing multiple sub comparos when not that long ago he had this to say when someone posted their own review of the new Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 vs the Morel Ultimo
> 
> "You must have golden ears. I can rarely tell the difference between any sub, other than output. Maybe I should buy some uber-cheap Visonik to see if I can hear a difference. Tweeters and mids, yes, but subs all sound pretty much the same to me."
> 
> Not trying to piss anyone off, just questioning the legitimacy and subjectivity of this comparison.


First of all, this thread is for Austin folks. We are sharing info. If you want to show us you powers of observation, then post in the 12" sub shootout thread. Not trying to piss you off, just questioning the legitimacy of your posting here instead of in the shootout reviews _*in the review section*_.

Second, Andrew has some owned high-end gear so you have to understand the context from which you misappropriated that quote. He has gone through some of the best subs out there, such as the Soundstream Exact, ADS PX, and now the Morel. Our shootout showed that there is very little audible difference between the better SQ subs. The differences are very subtle. I could live with any of the top 5 subs. You would be hard pressed to identify the subs when driving your car.

Also, if you wnat to question the legitimacy and subjectivity of our comparison then go do your own comparison 'cause we didn't do it for you.


----------



## snaimpally

Niebur3 said:


> So is Mooble part of this or the link you gave me sub comparo?


Try reading who was involved - I listed all the particpants in my first post.


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> BTW sorry shiv, just thought it was too good to pass up, especially at the price so I had to jump on it as soon as possible..


Ahh, no big deal. I found someone selling 2 of the nomex cone TC OEM 10" subs but decided to pass. I have all these 12" subs that we used for the comparison and I will probably keep 1-2 long term. One will go in the wife's car. I'll keep 1-2 just for a change up.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Well looks like my SQ days were short lived. I'm pretty sure I just totaled my car. I'm waiting on the wrecker to bring it on back to the house. Damn you light drizzle.. Damn you.


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> Well looks like my SQ days were short lived. I'm pretty sure I just totaled my car. I'm waiting on the wrecker to bring it on back to the house. Damn you light drizzle.. Damn you.


Oh no! Hope you are okay. Make sure you get checked out by a doctor just to be safe.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Thanks, my neck and back are killing me. I'll post some photos tomorrow when the sun comes out. Shiv, you got PM.


----------



## Se7en

CulinaryGod said:


> Well looks like my SQ days were short lived. I'm pretty sure I just totaled my car. I'm waiting on the wrecker to bring it on back to the house. Damn you light drizzle.. Damn you.


Crap! I'm sorry to hear this! The most important thing is that you walked away.


----------



## GLN305

CulinaryGod said:


> Thanks, my neck and back are killing me. I'll post some photos tomorrow when the sun comes out. Shiv, you got PM.


What happened?!?!? Sorry to hear that man, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## CulinaryGod

I lost control while moving into another lane and down shifting to pass the jerk going 40mph in a 70 and the rear end just flew out. It started to go towards him but I was determined I wasn't going to take out another vehicle. I ended up sliding off the highway going about 55 and hitting a ditch then jumping nearly 8 feet in the air (according to my brother who was right behind me) and landed in front of an air force base. The outside of my car doesn't have that bad of damage on it but I can tell the rear axle is toast and I'm thinking that from the height and speed of my landing that there's going to be some frame damage. There couldn't be a worse time to have a wreck than now, especially since I've bought no ones Christmas gifts yet and still have my best friends wedding to goto. Looks like I'll be handing out IOU's this year instead. Anyways thanks for you guys' concern.


----------



## Zorasmiles

Sorry to hear about the accident, especially during the holiday season. The blessing in it is that you walked away, although a little beat up, you walked away. This light drizzle the past week here in SA coupled with the early morning fog hasn't been good for driving in that's for sure. I'm sure family and friends could care less about the gifts as long as you're okay.

If you need a good body shop recommendations if the car isn't toast, shoot me a PM or post up here.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Thanks Zora. The light drizzle is what did it I think, just wet enough to lift the oil and make traction nonexistent. I'm going to take it to this place called Autocrafters near my house because they do amazing work and are the most professional I've ever seen in a body/collision shop. Honestly I'm almost hoping that the car is toast as it's been bad luck for me since they day it was bought. I'm ready to just get myself an old truck like I used to have and go at it that way. I'm a ******* at heart, not a racer.

p.s. I just hope if it's totaled they will give me enough time to rip the amp and speakers out.


----------



## snaimpally

*Meet on Dec 26 or Dec 27?*

Anyone up for a meet this weekend? Danny is out of town so we can't do the sub shootout but we haven't had a meet in a while. I have my P01 HU in so something new to listen to in my setup.


----------



## Se7en

I'm up for a GTG.

I've got some new toys to show off although nothing is installed yet.


----------



## Mooble

Can we get 4 people who want to meet? That should be enough for a good comparison. 

Oh, I forgot. We might need the enclosure out of Danny's garage unless you picked it up, Shiv. 

I'm not going to have any new toys for a while. I'm stuck on Blu-rays and spending all of my spare cash there. I do still need a plate amp for the TC OEM though.


----------



## SirMilo

I've got family in town for Xmas but could probably make it out Sunday afternoon sometime.

I could produce a late entry 12" sub for the shootout, if interested. I don't think you had one of these to test initially. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Jboogie

My car is tore down right now but i would like to meet everyone in the area. Maybe bounce a few ideas off some of u.


----------



## SublimeZ

I think I can make it Sunday afternoon.


----------



## snaimpally

Sunday afternoon sounds like a plan then. 4:00PM at Starbucks? If its raining, lets meet at the garage off of Braker that we met at last time.

James, if you have some time before then, I need to swap my Cadence amp back in so that I can start using my Morel 2 ohm - sent you a PM.


----------



## snaimpally

SirMilo said:


> I've got family in town for Xmas but could probably make it out Sunday afternoon sometime.
> 
> I could produce a late entry 12" sub for the shootout, if interested. I don't think you had one of these to test initially.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


Absolutely! I just bought two more 12" subs to add to the shootout - a JBL and a DLS sub so please add away. Our next shootout will include the Morel 12" to see if any of the other subs can dethrone it.


----------



## dmazyn

It turns out we will be back in town Sat night, but Sunday is my birthday so not sure what the plans are. I might be able to do a meet but not the all day shootout.

Danny


----------



## Se7en

I can make it Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Mooble

I'll be there.


----------



## Jboogie

snaimpally said:


> Sunday afternoon sounds like a plan then. 4:00PM at Starbucks? If its raining, lets meet at the garage off of Braker that we met at last time.
> 
> James, if you have some time before then, I need to swap my Cadence amp back in so that I can start using my Morel 2 ohm - sent you a PM.


Im new to the Austin area. Can i get an address for that starbucks?


----------



## SublimeZ

Jboogie said:


> Im new to the Austin area. Can i get an address for that starbucks?


9722 Great Hills Trail
Austin, TX 78759
512-795-1965


----------



## Jboogie

SublimeZ said:


> 9722 Great Hills Trail
> Austin, TX 78759
> 512-795-1965


Thanks! 

Anyone know where i can get a router jig in Austin?


----------



## SublimeZ

lowes used to have them. Been a while since I looked.


----------



## dmazyn

How's everyone doing? It seems we need a meet soon I know I want to check out the magnum.

I have been busy with the new job and a new (reborn) hobby of model trains. I got a large scale train I'm hanging on the wall in my room so have not done much with the car in a few months.

Danny


----------



## M-Dub

I'm doing well. I'm still working on my sail panel pods and battling vibrations in my door panels. Its getting worked out slowly but surely. 

I got to check out that Magnum


----------



## Mooble

I'm about to add a cap to my HU and line driver. It likely won't do anything except level out the voltage. Still, it's a cheap tweak.


----------



## GlockandRoll

let me know when the meet is, I'd like to get a system going in the Grand National!


----------



## Mooble

It's a nice day. I'll show up at Starbucks if some other people want to come along. 4:00 works well for me? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## SublimeZ

not today, watchin football...


Glockandroll, were you at Frys around noon?


----------



## Mooble

Did you rent a cherry picker for that new sig pic, Z?


----------



## SublimeZ

Mooble said:


> Did you rent a cherry picker for that new sig pic, Z?


Sky Hook Set - $199.95 : KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


----------



## Mooble

SublimeZ said:


> Sky Hook Set - $199.95 : KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


Good ol' Kaleco! They have practically anything you need and lots of stuff you don't.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Guy's, after much thought and measuring I cannot fit anything larger than an 8" subwoofer in my vehicle. I don't need a million watts, but I also need something that can work well in a relatively small sealed enclosure. Plus, fighting with port noise, loading, port length, etc. is a pain in the rear. What would you guys recommend? I've got my eye on a single Soundsplinter Rl-i8. Any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## snaimpally

Anyone interested in a meet this Sunday (Feb 14)? Could do it at 4:00 PM at Starbucks in the Arboretum - that would leave time for Valentine's day stuff in the evening.


----------



## snaimpally

CulinaryGod said:


> Guy's, after much thought and measuring I cannot fit anything larger than an 8" subwoofer in my vehicle. I don't need a million watts, but I also need something that can work well in a relatively small sealed enclosure. Plus, fighting with port noise, loading, port length, etc. is a pain in the rear. What would you guys recommend? I've got my eye on a single Soundsplinter Rl-i8. Any thoughts/experiences?


I suggest you post this question in the larger forum.


----------



## AudioAmbiance

I know I missed the meet, but I am from Fort Worth and will be in Austin March 12-14th. Snaimpally, I'd be really interested in trying to meet up sometime (even if that weekend doesn't work). I'm interested in hearing the seas/scan setup you have. I was looking at the lotus RW165 and kicked around using the excel driver, so now I'd like to hear a few alternatives. I'm using the Excel line at home with Hiq tweets and I've been very happy. 

Anyhoo, let me know if you or anyone else could spare a little time Friday or Sunday. Heck I could even manage to buy your choice of refreshing beverage afterwards!

Same holds true for anyone in the DFW area. I'm open to listening to other combos as well. I don't think I'll be able to make it to LA this weekend.


----------



## Mooble

So how about this Sunday 5:00 at Starbucks? Is anyone up for a meet? I'm dying to see and hear Gabe's system. I bought another stupid sub for which I have absolutely no use, but I want to put it in the sub showdown.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'm in


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for a meet.

What sub did you get?


Danny


----------



## Mooble

Another rarity, the Alpine DDW-F30A. It's the DDDrive F1 sub from many years ago. It had many technological firsts. I want to see how it compares to the best subs today. Back in the day they were $800 and Alpine STILL lost money on every one because they cost so much to design and it was a small production run. It also comes with the best looking sub grill I've ever seen.


----------



## Se7en

Im in.


----------



## Mooble

If anyone needs some aluminum bar stock, I have some left over from a project. It's 1.5" wide, 1/16" thick and I have two 4' and two 3' pieces left. It's architectural aluminum so it's very shiny. You can polish it to a satin finish with 2000 grit sandpaper or a mirror finish with some polish and a little elbow grease.

It's great for doing trim work on amp racks


----------



## SirMilo

I am hoping to make it out tomorrow.
I have previous commitments but will hopefully be done before the meet gets underway.

I also picked up a different sub that we can use for the showdown, if anyone has an interest. 

Se7en, nice work on the Cadi ! I've been out of the loop but noticed the build log- very nice.


----------



## Se7en

SirMilo,

Thanks for the compliment.

Question for those attending tomorrow. Does anyone have a copy of either the AS2k or IASCA setup disc with the tone tracks that I could borrow or get a rip of?

Thanks!


----------



## SirMilo

Se7en,

Just found a link and the files appear to still be intact. I tried hitting the download and the files started to download with the correct file sizes but I didn't download to completion. It does appear that the liner notes file may be corrupted according to people posting in the thread.

Here's the link to find the file if nobody steps up and you can't find what you are looking for:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...forum/49563-iasca-setup-disc-liner-notes.html


----------



## Se7en

SirMilo said:


> Se7en,
> 
> Just found a link and the files appear to still be intact. I tried hitting the download and the files started to download with the correct file sizes but I didn't download to completion. It does appear that the liner notes file may be corrupted according to people posting in the thread.
> 
> Here's the link to find the file if nobody steps up and you can't find what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...forum/49563-iasca-setup-disc-liner-notes.html


Sweet! Thanks for the link!


----------



## snaimpally

Sorry I missed the meet last week. Had a few gigs over the weekend. How about a meet this Sunday?


----------



## Studio Civic

So, what do you guys and gals do at these meetings?


----------



## M-Dub

Studio Civic said:


> So, what do you guys and gals do at these meetings?


Bring your car and some CD's, switch cars and play some tracks. Listen to gear you cant demo anywhere else. Learn tuning and fabrication techniques and get inspiration on new projects. Get someone else with a good ear to critique your system. Buy, sell, trade. Geek out with others that share the addiction. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Studio Civic

cool. sounds like fun. It a little more involved to bring my car out, but maybe I could host a meeting at my shop in College Station sometime?


----------



## Se7en

Studio Civic said:


> cool. sounds like fun. It a little more involved to bring my car out, but maybe I could host a meeting at my shop in College Station sometime?


I'd make the trip.


----------



## Studio Civic

Anybody that is down....just let me know. It would be cool!!


----------



## Mooble

Yeah, I'd come out.


----------



## GLN305

Studio Civic said:


> cool. sounds like fun. It a little more involved to bring my car out, but maybe I could host a meeting at my shop in College Station sometime?


Let's do it!


----------



## Studio Civic

When would be best for everyone? Weekend or weekday? I have time available....just need some planning.


----------



## SublimeZ

Studio Civic said:


> When would be best for everyone? Weekend or weekday? I have time available....just need some planning.


Has to be a weekend, for me. Saturday or Sunday, no le hace...


----------



## dmazyn

A Sat would be best since it's a small drive Sunday's are rest days at my house.


----------



## Mooble

I agree. Saturday works best.


----------



## Studio Civic

Well, lets pick a saturday? Any suggestions?


----------



## snaimpally

I'd come out. I have friends in College Station that I visit anyway. Sat works better.


----------



## Se7en

A Saturday would work for me be but unfortunately my schedule is a bit of a runaway train right now and will need to play by ear once a date is set.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Any progress on this yet, when/where???


----------



## dmazyn

Any intrest for a BBQ/Tuning session at my place next Sat around 1:00pm? The weather is nice and would like to do this before it gets too hot.

Items to tune:

1. Gain settings
2. Driver balance
3. Overall tonality


Tools I have:

1. Laptop with a few rta softwares and mic setup
2. Iphone audio tools (New just messing with them).


Things we could need:

1. O-Scope
2. Another mic setup


If intrested let me know what food we would like to have (we have a few no meat guys).

Danny


----------



## GlockandRoll

Taking my son to a cub scouts retreat at the coast, otherwise I would love to bring the Grand National over and brain storm on the system to put in it.


----------



## onebadmonte

Hello everybody. I just came across this post. I'd like to come out and play. I'm in a similar situation as the guy before me, the little ones have their girlscouts camping trip this coming weekend. I wouldn't be able to make it this weekend. I do have and older B&K o-scope that I could bring if 110v power is available.


----------



## Mooble

I'm down


----------



## M-Dub

I would like to join. I have a Behringer ECM8000, Mic Mate, TrueRTA setup I can bring.


----------



## dmazyn

That's 2 + me (total of 3) if we can get 2 more then I say lets plan for it.


We also need to come up with a list of test disc, music etc.. we could use for the tuning.

I have a few and will put together a list of what I have later today.


Danny


----------



## Studio Civic

Well I am here every saturday, which one would work for you guys?


----------



## onebadmonte

Studio Civic said:


> Well I am here every saturday, which one would work for you guys?


Can I interest you guys on doing this the Saturday of the 24th?


----------



## dmazyn

I say we do it with the three of us anyway (more time tuning per car). If anyone else joins it will be a plus.

My place Sat April 17th 1pm
2500 Midnight Star Dr
Cedar Park, TX 78613

I will be making some brisket with corn, beans etc.. If you want/need something special let me know and I can make it.

If anyone wants to bring anything I could use some drinks and bread.

Danny


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> Any intrest for a BBQ/Tuning session at my place next Sat around 1:00pm? The weather is nice and would like to do this before it gets too hot.
> 
> Items to tune:
> 
> 1. Gain settings
> 2. Driver balance
> 3. Overall tonality
> 
> 
> Tools I have:
> 
> 1. Laptop with a few rta softwares and mic setup
> 2. Iphone audio tools (New just messing with them).
> 
> 
> Things we could need:
> 
> 1. O-Scope
> 2. Another mic setup
> 
> 
> If intrested let me know what food we would like to have (we have a few no meat guys).
> 
> Danny


April 17? I'm in. I was thinking we should do a meet this weekend anyway. I'll see if I can get my mic and stuff back from Glenn for the RTA.


----------



## M-Dub

This sounds great! I'm hoping one of you can get my car sounding good. I'm always trying different settings and I'm never happy with the sound.


----------



## dmazyn

I have a mic and rta so we are covered on that. Any one have a good multi
meter we could use for gain setting or o-scope? I need to set the gains at the line driver and at the amps.

I used some tuning info I found an here the past week and the car is sounding pretty good but I still feel I have gain issues. 

I have the following CDs:

Iasca 1995
chesty my disk
emea 2010 comp cd
a few focal CDs


----------



## onebadmonte

Sorry I couldn't make this one guys, next time.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'm gonna try and come by. I have the 2004 Iasca disc.


----------



## dmazyn

I have everything ready to go for Sat so just show up with some music and any test eqp you want to bring.

Menu:
Brisket
corn on the cob
beans
baked potatoes
veggie bugers
hot dogs

If you want to bring anything I'm sure we can use it.

I figure we can tune 2 cars at once one in the garage and one in the driveway. I found the below info which we could use for a baseline tuning method or if you know a better way bring it with you.


See you at 1PM Sat (Early is fine as well). 

If you get lost or need directions call my cell at 940-3388.


Overview I'm writing this as a basic setup guide for people running active. This guide is just my particular way of tuning a system. It is not an end-all, just my humble aproach Coverage Driver balance EQ balance Time alignment Stage balance Subwoofer integration Driver Balance When pairing two or more drivers together, it is important to get an initial balance between each driver to account for the relative sensitivity differences that exist. You can generally start off with a rough guess using manufacturer specs, but you can work on the fly as well. This can be done listening to music and balancing out the relative intensity so neither overwhelms the other or via test tones or my preferred pink noise. I've come to love pink noise quite a bit and pretty much use it exclusively for tuning. This guide will follow my little route for tuning, so I will focus on pink noise use exclusively. It doesn't have to be pink noise, but, for me, it works very, very well. Approach driver balance one side at a time. Set balance all the way to the left or right only so you're working with just one set of speakers. This makes things easier. I will follow the same approach later with EQing. Run the right speakers only. Play the pink noise track. Adjust relative output between the woofer and tweeter till both have the same relative intensity. Now run the left speakers only and balance relative intensity. Realize at this point, we are not really EQing the speakers. We are just getting a good starting point where the woofer and tweeter aren't too far off from each other. At this point, I won't bother with the subwoofer yet. I suggest focusing on the front stage only till it's finished. Then the subwoofer can be integrated in from there. EQ Balance Now that we have a rough starting point, we can come in and fine tune the response across the entire frequency spectrum. Now this step will be approached in several ways depending on what type and level of EQing you have. The setup from here will depend on if you are running a parametric or graphic and if you have separate left and right EQ control. I have a personal preference towards graphic of about 10 bands or more and have become very fond of seperate left and right EQing ability. I'll explain the differences as we go through this. Again, adjust so only the right side plays, and again play the pink noise track. For the graphic EQ folks, simply run through each band and raise or lower the level to get a flat response. No band should overpower another and every frequency range should sound equal in intensity. No band should stand out or be lacking. Take your time with this and run through each band a few times till you feel it's good. Once you're done, move over to the left pair of speakers only and repeat. Write down on paper the curve you made for each side. For the parametric EQ folks, you'll need to do the same approach but since yours are adjustable, it would be best to test and record bumps or cuts as you test each frequency point but don't set anything in stone yet. Get a full list of what you did and if you only have a few parametric points, pick the worst spots and fix them. Once you're there, play around with the values a little and see what's better. Raise or lower the bump or cut a tiny bit, bump the frequency point down or up one notch, and raise or lower the Q value. Pick the best fit. If you've got more parametric bands, 5 or 7 as some have, you have a lot more power and can really flatten out the curve. However, you kind of see how much harder it is than the simple hack and slash you do with a graphic type. I kind of find parametric bitter sweet. Once you're done with the right side, go to the left side only and repeat and get a different curve. Record both the right and left curves on paper. Now for those of you who have a single, shared EQ, it's time to sacrifice. You have two, different curves you made that represent the (ear) flat output for each side. The final setup will be somewhere in between both. If you want, you can simply cut the difference in half and set the EQ there. This would be a halfway compromise for each side and provide a decent overall response. You might also try playing both sides together and retuning the EQ playing both the left and right together. Just try to find a happy medium. For the folks with seperate left and right EQs, you have your two curves. Set them and you're done for the moment. I will note that in my experience, I found pink noise to not really be influenced by time alignment settings. Since it's just a constant noise, there really isn't an issue with dominance by order received by the ear. In normal notes, the dominant sound is the one that reaches your ear first. With pink noise, it's just always there and always constant so the mind only interprets raw intensity. Basically, I'm just saying if you're worried about TA messing this up, don't be. Time Alignment Now it's time to get everything synced together. It's useful to start off with physical measurements using just a simple tape measure. It will get you a very close starting point. From there you should be withing a couple notches of spot on. Play whatever music you like. You might find certain songs to fair better than others. It's useful to know what is in the song in terms of center, left, and right singers and instruments. Some songs fade back and forth for effect, and some move around, so ease of setup for time alignment can be song dependent. The goal here is to create a coherent, in-sync presence. Again, start with just the right side speakers. Play the music and fine tune the relative delay between each. If you listen carefully as you adjust, you can feel the sound pull you to the woofer and then the tweeter and back again, depending on whichever gets to your ear first. Set the TA in the middle so that both sound in sync and neither overshadowing the other. Now move to the left side and repeat. Finally, run both the left and right together and sync the left and right to a coherent presence. The relative TA between the tweeter and woofer should stay the same. You are now only adjusting the whole side in or out. You should be able to feel the stage pull towards the left or right as one side becomes dominant and then the other. Again, you are finding the middle spot where both are equal and the stage is centered. I'll make one note here. This stage setup is dependent on the relative outputs of the right and left side, so you may have a tough time finding the center till we address the final step. We'll probably have to go back and forth between the final step and readjusting the overall right and left TA to dial it together. Just find a happy medium right now, and we'll dial it in later. Stage Balance This is the final process to get everything sewn together neatly. This is more of a fine tuning process but does come in two parts. Part 1: Adjust relative right and left outputs. Now, we have yet to address relative output between the right and left speakers. We addressed the woofer <==> tweeter relationship through attenuation and later EQing, but we haven't addressed the left <==> right relationship. At this point, we are simply adjusting the balance between the left and right speakers till both are of the same relative loudness. As you adjust the left louder, the presence should pull left and become dominant. If you make the right louder, the presence pulls right. Note that TA will have the same effect. This means that we actually need to adjust both at the same time to really dial it in. This may take a little fiddling, but focus on getting the relative intensity the same between the left and right sides. At the same time, adjust TA so that the presence isn't pulled towards the left or right but rather is centered. If the stage is right side dominant, we have the option of both lowering the right side output or decreasing the delay of the right side to make the left side more dominant. Realize that this isn't a "either one works" thing. Only one option is correct, so you sort of have to try it and then try it again. In the end, we want equal intensity AND a centered stage. It sounds tricky, but it's actually pretty straight forward and we should have been pretty close with the tape measure to begin with. It should just be minor tweaking really. Part 2: EQ balance The final step is to equalize the relative intensity throughout the frequency spectrum. We should have gotten very close already from the earlier right and left EQing sessions. Now we just have to run a check. Go through the frequency spectrum again and bump or cut a notch at each point and see where it pulls the stage presence. You should be able to notice the stage at that frequency range move right or left as you adjust. Again, the focus is center. We want the stage centered at every EQ frequency. It should really only take 1dB here or there(or 0.5dB for some folks) or a minor tweak in Q to get everything centered as best you can. The goal with this final step is to create a solid and consistent center image. Not doing this step can create the wavy center and noticeable changes in position as the music moves up and down the frequency spectrum. With the intensity equal at all frequency points(well as close as we can get it), the center remains center, left stays left, right stays right, and everything in between stays where it should be. This is the goal at least. Subwoofer Integration After all the above fun, the subwoofer should be pretty straight forward. Again, you are following similar steps. Adjust relative intensity to blend and match with the front stage. Adjust TA to sync the sub to the front stage. A tape measure is a very good tool to start with and fine tune from there. Those with ported boxes, think about group delay. You might be 10 to 20 milliseconds off already, so adjust for it if you need to. It's best to toy by ear till it sounds right and in sync. Again, work through any available EQing bands to flatten out the response. Some of you may have a good amount of EQing power available down low, some not. Get a happy medium. Again, TA will affect relative perception, so work with a mix of TA and attenuation till you get a seemless integration with the front stage. You're really just doing a repeat of the above steps, just anding one more driver to the mix. It's just easier because there's just one, not 4, and there's no relative centering involved. Like I said, after the above stuff, this should feel pretty straight forward and easy. Final Notes I'll make one final note. This setup is tuned for one person, the main listener. The tune should be done with the listener in the car, sitting in the normal listening location. Make note of hand and leg positions. For the folks with door and kick-panel installs, just the location of your leg can make or break the stage. The final step will actually vary a little bit depending and where and how you sit, so keep that in mind. You also see why it's kind of nice to run tweeters up in the a-pillar versus in the door or kick or stepping to a 3-way with both the mid and tweeter up high and unobstructed. If you want, you may even consider tuning with a passenger in the car if that's the common configuration(many days of car pooling). Also keep in mind subwoofer location. Move it around and see where you like it best. Generally as close to the rear as possible is best. I've become fond of upward facing subs(hatch/wagon install), but rearward facing scooted all the way back is the most common and is generally considered the best. Just realize if the sub moves, relative intensity changes, both by proximity and the time domain so attenuation and TA needs to be readjusted. That's it. This is basically how I approach my setup. It's not the only way of doing things. Heck, it may not be a great way of doing things, but it's something I've found that works well for me. I do find graphic EQs easier and quicker to use but agree parametric ones give a little better, smoother response. That's really just a preference in how you want to interact with the response curve. I feel about 10 graphic bands do plenty well, but if you have more you're better off. The more you have, the smoother the final response. For the reasons mentioned earlier and through the general approach of this tune, it's easy to see that separate left and right EQs are quite handy and can be the final tool on your side to dial in the stage. I've become quite fond and do suggest looking into options if you do not already have this nice feature. I love pink noise. I just find it...unbiased, and given a little ear accustoming, your mind can discern relative changes quite easy. It just doesn't work for TA.


----------



## onebadmonte

It looks like I will be able to make it out. Is it cool. Apparently girlscouts don't like camping in the rain. Hehe. I can bring drinks. Anyone have a preference? I'll take my o-scope out as well. How's the rain in Austin?


----------



## dmazyn

The rain has not been bad at all just light rain with a few heavy showers here and there.

It will not be an issue the house has a detached garage and a covered patio so rain would only disrupte tuning in the driveway.

Danny


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> I have a mic and rta so we are covered on that. Any one have a good multi
> meter we could use for gain setting or o-scope? I need to set the gains at the line driver and at the amps.
> 
> I used some tuning info I found an here the past week and the car is sounding pretty good but I still feel I have gain issues.
> 
> I have the following CDs:
> 
> Iasca 1995
> chesty my disk
> emea 2010 comp cd
> a few focal CDs


Glenn has my mic and RTA - he says he can make it so we may be able to have 2 RTAs going at the same time. I have a multimeter that I can bring.

I have IASCA, Sheffield My Disc, full Focal set, full Boston Acoustics Rally Bass, Alpine Speed of Sound, etc etc. I'll bring them and my laptop.


----------



## Se7en

Looks like I will be able to attend.

I have an extra set of the Autosound 2K discs (all 5) that I can donate to the cause. 

What sort of food/drink should I bring?


----------



## dmazyn

The food is pretty much covered unless you want to add something and we have soda's but could use some bottled water.


----------



## trevordj

Damn, I really wish I could make it up to Austin for this. My wife and I are in the process of purchasing a new house and I have a meeting for contract signing tomorrow at 1pm here in SA. Hopefully I can make it next time (hopefully my car will be finished by then too).


----------



## onebadmonte

I'll bring the water. 

Congrats on the new house Trevordj


----------



## trevordj

onebadmonte said:


> I'll bring the water.
> 
> Congrats on the new house Trevordj


Thanks man!


----------



## SublimeZ

Thanks Danny. Great meet.


----------



## Mooble

FYI everyone, that cover of The Boxer was done by a group called The King's Singers on a cover album called Good Vibrations.


----------



## GLN305

Sucks that I had to miss it, but we had ALOT of things we needed to do today. Next time I'm in, maybe I need to host the next meet. I have been wanting to use that gigantic BBQ pit in my back yard!


----------



## snaimpally

SublimeZ said:


> Thanks Danny. Great meet.


Yeah, it was a great meet! Thanks for hosting.


----------



## snaimpally

We need to do another round of the subwoofer shootout. I have acquired a few new subs - JBL 12", DLS 12", American Bass 12". Others have said they can contribute some subs they have lying around as well. How about next weekend?


----------



## dmazyn

Thanks all for coming out.

I'm busy the next 2 weekends. The 24th i'm taking the daughter to Disney on Ice (fun fun) the 25th we have her birthday party and then we head to Houston on the 30th for the weekend.


If you do do the shootout soon just let me know who wants to pick up the box.

Danny


----------



## onebadmonte

Thanks for having us over Dmazyn. It was good meeting you all, amazing sounds. I look forward to the next meet.


----------



## Se7en

Mooble,

Were's the pics you took from the GTG?

Thanks again for hosting!


----------



## Mooble

Se7en said:


> Mooble,
> 
> Were's the pics you took from the GTG?
> 
> Thanks again for hosting!


Sorry, I didn't get a chance to upload them yet. I'll get to it.


----------



## Se7en

Mooble said:


> Sorry, I didn't get a chance to upload them yet. I'll get to it.


It's all good. You were smart enough to bring a camera which I always forget to do.


----------



## SublimeZ

Se7en said:


> Mooble,
> 
> Were's the pics you took from the GTG?





Mooble said:


> Sorry, I didn't get a chance to upload them yet. I'll get to it.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Let me know when and where.
I'm peicing together my Grand National setup.

ID Comp 2 horns, and polk C4.

I could use some collaboration for choice of mid-bass drivers in the factory location, which will be time alligned by the Alpin IMPRINT system, and also choices of amps. I'd like a fan-cooled 5x amp, or at least an fan-cooled cover for a 5x amp.


----------



## GlockandRoll

****... I JUST REALIZED IT WAS THIS SATURDAY... I'LL BE TRAINING IN SAN FRANCISCO!!!


----------



## Se7en

GlockandRoll said:


> ****... I JUST REALIZED IT WAS THIS SATURDAY... I'LL BE TRAINING IN SAN FRANCISCO!!!


Actually...2 Saturdays ago...

When is the next?

Maybe someone can post some pics for encouragement???


----------



## M-Dub

Se7en said:


> Actually...2 Saturdays ago...
> 
> When is the next?
> 
> Maybe someone can post some pics for encouragement???


Did you get yours tuned? Id love to listen to it. That would encourage me  

Also, no pix but I just got some Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Drivers to play around with. I've got them temp mounted in some 3" PVC. I really like them. I'm only using a fraction of their potential because they CAN be high passed at 350 Hz. The prs880 only lets me high pass them to 1.25 kHz, but still gives the illusion that everything is dash level. They RTA extremely flat till 16.73 kHz then drops like a rock no matter how on axis they are.


----------



## Se7en

M-Dub said:


> Did you get yours tuned? Id love to listen to it. That would encourage me
> 
> Also, no pix but I just got some Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Drivers to play around with. I've got them temp mounted in some 3" PVC. I really like them. I'm only using a fraction of their potential because they CAN be high passed at 350 Hz. The prs880 only lets me high pass them to 1.25 kHz, but still gives the illusion that everything is dash level. They RTA extremely flat till 16.73 kHz then drops like a rock no matter how on axis they are.


Glenn and I spent a bunch of hours on it last Saturday and things are really starting to come into focus. Thanks Glenn!

I've yet to spend much time with EQ but tonally the system is sounding pretty damned good already.

I'd really like to hear to TB Bamboos.


----------



## Mooble

And there they are... 
If you want me to email you a high res copy, lemme know


----------



## Mooble

And the cars...


----------



## Se7en

Thanks for posting the pics! Your camera (and skills) are much better than mine!

When is the next meet?


----------



## onebadmonte

Sweet pics. It was fun, and got me thinking upgrades.


----------



## GlockandRoll

What kind of tweeters are those in the vette?
Also, is that sub free-air mounted?


----------



## SublimeZ

GlockandRoll said:


> What kind of tweeters are those in the vette?
> Also, is that sub free-air mounted?


tweets are Morel MDT-105S

my sub is in 1.5 cu^ft sealed.

Se7en's (cts-v) is an I.B. config.


----------



## nitropilot

Hi All, I lucked upon this thread. I thought it was cool that a bunch of you audio guys in Austin have the mini-meets. That's a cool idea. It's been a while since I've been into car audio. I'm looking to upgrade my G37 system so I'd appreciate ideas. Seems like you all have experience with a lot of different products. I'm not too impressed with the shops around time cause they mostly only demo in store. Hard to tell what will happen in the car that way.


----------



## Se7en

nitropilot said:


> Hi All, I lucked upon this thread. I thought it was cool that a bunch of you audio guys in Austin have the mini-meets. That's a cool idea. It's been a while since I've been into car audio. I'm looking to upgrade my G37 system so I'd appreciate ideas. Seems like you all have experience with a lot of different products. I'm not too impressed with the shops around time cause they mostly only demo in store. Hard to tell what will happen in the car that way.


Nitro,

Just keep an eye on this thread, we usually kick off a small GTG every couple of weeks. You're more than welcome to join.

Also, there are some really nice Infinity G cars featured on this forum. You might do a search for Mr Dave's car as well as some of the Gs that Bing (Simplicity in sound) has done. I know there are several others worth checking out in the build log section.


----------



## nitropilot

Cool. Thanks for the tips and for the invite. I hope to able to come to your next meeting. I had seen the Phass G37 build log on a couple sites. Pretty sure that's one of Bings. Pretty inspiring and part of the reason I got the audio bug again. My first step is sub. I got a cheap Blau amp to start with. Trying to settle on a sub now. Was thinking about trying a Peerless xls 10 I found on ebay. Orig looked at them for home sub but modeled them for car and thought it looked good. Does anyone haveexperience with them?


----------



## Mooble

Lots of people swear by the Peerless XLS. You're welcome to try it out in out next subwoofer showdown. You can compare it side by side to others. Personally I would go for at least two 10" or maybe one 12". The 10" are on sale through Madisound right now. You could pick up two of them for less than many single subs.


----------



## Se7en

By the way, I picked up a nice 8" sub for us to play around with


----------



## nitropilot

I had two tens the last time I had subs and it was louder than I want now. And I want to save space. In the corner of thetrunk a simple box will be .4ft3 and fiberglass around .7ft3 if i want more trouble. A 10 is about all that will work well in that volume. With 300w it should be enuff for me these days. A little more than blending w front stage.
So any of you going to custom sounds show tomorrow? I'm going to try to takeout there.


----------



## nitropilot

I had two tens the last time I had subs and it was louder than I want now. And I want to save space. In the corner of thetrunk a simple box will be .4ft3 and fiberglass around .7ft3 if i want more trouble. A 10 is about all that will work well in that volume. With 300w it should be enuff for me these days. A little more than blending w front stage.
So any of you going to custom sounds show tomorrow? I'm going to try to takeout there.


----------



## Se7en

nitropilot said:


> I had two tens the last time I had subs and it was louder than I want now. And I want to save space. In the corner of thetrunk a simple box will be .4ft3 and fiberglass around .7ft3 if i want more trouble. A 10 is about all that will work well in that volume. With 300w it should be enuff for me these days. A little more than blending w front stage.
> So any of you going to custom sounds show tomorrow? I'm going to try to takeout there.


When and where is the show?


----------



## nitropilot

Custom sounds store on Burnet. Here's a flyer I saw at their RR store.


----------



## dmazyn

I'm going to check this out around noon so see you if anyone show up.


----------



## Se7en

dmazyn said:


> I'm going to check this out around noon so see you if anyone show up.


I'm sort of at work today and running some "errands" so I may be able to stop by for a bit...


----------



## Se7en

I went around noon or so and hung out for an hour but didn't see any faces I recognized.

Lot's of thumpers and fiberglass, nothing really for the SQ crowd.


----------



## dmazyn

I must of just missed you nut agree not much there.


----------



## nitropilot

Yeah, I went by later in the afternoon. Nice installs but not much interesting to listen too. I was disappointed that I walked around for a while and no one came over to show me the cars. I went inside and there were 6 employees behind the desk. I would have thought before a show for the store, that they would go talk to people. I did ask a guy to listen to the Alpine HHR cause I'm curious about IMPRINT, and he did show me a few cars and was cool about it, but no offers to help.


----------



## Se7en

nitropilot said:


> Yeah, I went by later in the afternoon. Nice installs but not much interesting to listen too. I was disappointed that I walked around for a while and no one came over to show me the cars. I went inside and there were 6 employees behind the desk. I would have thought before a show for the store, that they would go talk to people. I did ask a guy to listen to the Alpine HHR cause I'm curious about IMPRINT, and he did show me a few cars and was cool about it, but no offers to help.


You should come to the next mini-meet. There will be plenty of good sounding cars there


----------



## nitropilot

Se7en said:


> You should come to the next mini-meet. There will be plenty of good sounding cars there


I'm hoping to be able to. It looks like you guys have a variety of equipment. I'm interested in finding out how mixing brands of drivers works. Going active processing I suppose helps do that. I found the thread on the MiniDSP. It looks pretty cool and affordable. Makes me think it would be a inexensive way to get into active setups.


----------



## SublimeZ

I'm up for another meet. How about this weekend? (May 15 or 16)


----------



## Se7en

I'd be totally down but may not be able to get free from work.

If anything, Sunday gives me my best chances.


----------



## Mooble

This weekend works for me


----------



## dmazyn

I'm good for this weekend as well but the weather may not be.

Danny


----------



## Se7en

dmazyn said:


> I'm good for this weekend as well but the weather may not be.
> 
> Danny


We can do it at my office if we want. Parking structure.

It's at 620 and 2222.


----------



## nitropilot

I would love to join but have to see what the family plans are. I'm dying to hear some good systems in cars to give me ideas!


----------



## Se7en

So, is this happening this weekend?

Sunday is still the best day for me but I did manage to get the weekend off.


----------



## twocupsofbutter

I would love to make it to a future meet , not sure when I will find the time though.

It's great to see people in the Austin area meeting on a normal basis!


----------



## SublimeZ

Se7en said:


> So, is this happening this weekend?
> 
> Sunday is still the best day for me but I did manage to get the weekend off.


We just have to make it happen. Set a time and give an addy. I'll pm the others, but ultimately, they'll show or they won't...


----------



## Se7en

Okay.

Let's do Sunday 3PM.

*Plan A-* would be Starbucks Arboretum, but chance of rain and crap weather is VERY high.

*Plan B-* Gabe's Office.
Address is 6500 River Place Blvd.
Parking Structure under Building "V".

As you make a right into the driveway, it will be the 3rd office building on the left. Make a left into the lower parking areas under the building. DO NOT go into the parking structure on the right.

6500 river place boulevard - Google Maps


----------



## SublimeZ

pm's sent, we'll see how it goes


----------



## M-Dub

I'll be there.


----------



## GlockandRoll

The Starbucks' on 9722 Great Hills Trail, Austin, TX‎ - (512) 795-1965‎???


----------



## Se7en

GlockandRoll said:


> The Starbucks' on 9722 Great Hills Trail, Austin, TX‎ - (512) 795-1965‎???


Yes, but there's a strong chance it's going to be raining..


----------



## trevordj

I am supposed to go to the shooting range with my buddy on Sunday. If it is raining and we don't end up going I will make it. My car is obviously still not complete, but I would love to hear some of your setups. I still have yet to ever hear a properly tuned system.


----------



## Se7en

trevordj said:


> I am supposed to go to the shooting range with my buddy on Sunday. If it is raining and we don't end up going I will make it. My car is obviously still not complete, but I would love to hear some of your setups. I still have yet to ever hear a properly tuned system.


Trevor,

That would be awesome! I've been watching your install for a while and would love to check out your car (even if it's not up and running yet).

-Gabe


----------



## nitropilot

I second that! I looked through a little of the build thread and it looks awesome. I'd love to hear Hats to see what all the judges are choosing. I'm looking forward to hearing all of ya'lls cars. quite a variety in austin.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Did somebody say shooting?
You should see some of my rigs... WOOT!!!

What insall are you referring to BTW?


----------



## kappa546

I should be able to make it. Won't have a working system as I just got a new car and won't have the time to put anything in til after the summer. I'd love to come hang and engage in the inevitable caraudio geek talk  So starbucks at 3?


----------



## Se7en

kappa546 said:


> I should be able to make it. Won't have a working system as I just got a new car and won't have the time to put anything in til after the summer. I'd love to come hang and engage in the inevitable caraudio geek talk  So starbucks at 3?


Based on the weather reports I'm seeing, I'm starting to suspect that plan B may take effect.

The address 6500 Riverplace Bl, Building 5 (V). It's just off of 2222 less than a mile from 620 unless someone wants to propose an alternate dry location.


----------



## Se7en

GlockandRoll said:


> Did somebody say shooting?
> You should see some of my rigs... WOOT!!!
> 
> What insall are you referring to BTW?


This one 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vo-c30-dynaudio-hat-arc-stereo-integrity.html


----------



## trevordj

It's looking more and more like I will be there if today's weather is any indication of what the weekend will be like. 












GlockandRoll said:


> Did somebody say shooting?
> You should see some of my rigs... WOOT!!!


If I go, it will actually be my first time holding a gun :blush:. 

@all: Thanks for the nice comments gentlemen. I am afraid I am but a novice and am looking forward to seeing (and of course hearing) some of your setups.


----------



## Mooble

Well crap, I guess I'll need to clean out my car or something.


----------



## SublimeZ

Se7en said:


> Based on the weather reports I'm seeing, I'm starting to suspect that plan B may take effect.
> 
> The address 6500 Riverplace Bl, Building 5 (V). It's just off of 2222 less than a mile from 620 unless someone wants to propose an alternate dry location.


Let's just set this in stone. Make sure there we all get to the same place...


----------



## Mooble

So what's the plan? It looks to be a nice day.


----------



## Se7en

Mooble said:


> So what's the plan? It looks to be a nice day.


So, I just checked the weather and it's still saying thunder storms starting around 2PM, but I only 50% believe it at this point. Yesterday was supposed to be stormy too.

I'm not sure what the best call is. We could do starbucks and if the weather is crap, we could jam over to my office?


----------



## Mooble

It does look like storms will be headed this direction later in the day.


----------



## Se7en

Did you want me to bring that Martin Logan Sub for you to play with?


----------



## Mooble

Probably not today if it's going to be raining. I'll give it a listen some other time. I got an incredible deal on a Sunfire sub which I used for a while. It hit incredibly hard for its size, but it was sloppy as all hell. I'm using the TC OEM for a home sub now. One of these days I'll get a proper plate amp for it. I'm curious to know who made ML's driver though.


----------



## Se7en

Mooble said:


> Probably not today if it's going to be raining. I'll give it a listen some other time. I got an incredible deal on a Sunfire sub which I used for a while. It hit incredibly hard for its size, but it was sloppy as all hell. I'm using the TC OEM for a home sub now. One of these days I'll get a proper plate amp for it. I'm curious to know who made ML's driver though.


Either way. I was just going to let you take it for awhile, pull it apart if you wanted. 

Unfortunately its twin was stolen so I decided to retire it from my system.


----------



## Se7en

Update!!!!

It looks like the weather is going to hold until 6PM or so.

Let's do Starbucks at 3PM. Sorry for the back and forth.

The Starbucks' on 9722 Great Hills Trail, Austin, TX


----------



## Mooble

Starbucks it is! If the weather turns bad, we can always go around the corner to the garage again.


----------



## trevordj

Well damn, now that the weather is nice I have another obligation . Next time I suppose. I hope you guys have a good turnout.


----------



## Se7en

trevordj said:


> Well damn, now that the weather is nice I have another obligation . Next time I suppose. I hope you guys have a good turnout.


You should come out anyway.


----------



## Mooble

trevordj said:


> Well damn, now that the weather is nice I have another obligation . Next time I suppose. I hope you guys have a good turnout.


I'll bring my Walther. You can fire a few rounds into the ditch. It'd take the cops at least 5 minutes to show up.


----------



## M-Dub

Oh noz! I really I really hoped we could chat about fabrication stuff. Well next time.


----------



## Se7en

Mooble said:


> I'll bring my Walther. You can fire a few rounds into the ditch. It'd take the cops at least 5 minutes to show up.


Montana style!


----------



## bassfromspace

Mooble said:


> Probably not today if it's going to be raining. I'll give it a listen some other time. I got an incredible deal on a Sunfire sub which I used for a while. It hit incredibly hard for its size, but it was sloppy as all hell. I'm using the TC OEM for a home sub now. One of these days I'll get a proper plate amp for it. I'm curious to know who made ML's driver though.


If I'm not mistaken, TC Sounds made their drivers at one point.


----------



## trevordj

I hope you guys had a good turnout today. I will say with all honesty I would have much rather been there than at the shooting range (nothing against guns, just turns out they aren't for me). Come hell or high water, next time I am there.


----------



## Se7en

trevordj said:


> I hope you guys had a good turnout today. I will say with all honesty I would have much rather been there than at the shooting range (nothing against guns, just turns out they aren't for me). Come hell or high water, next time I am there.


Trevor,

Too bad you missed it. It was a good turn out with some good folks. Just set a date and most of us will make it work.

James,

Where did you find those hookers and blow? :surprised: We'll have to do that again next time.


----------



## SublimeZ

Se7en said:


> James,
> 
> Where did you find those hookers and blow? :surprised: We'll have to do that again next time.


I have friends in low places :surprised: Not sure we're welcome back in that Starbucks...

Also got my stuff workin again


----------



## Se7en

SublimeZ said:


> I have friends in low places :surprised: Not sure we're welcome back in that Starbucks...
> 
> Also got my stuff workin again


Good to hear on the system.

...and those folks at the Starbucks are a fair and tolerant people...


----------



## kappa546

Any pictures? I couldn't make it at the last minute. Ah well...


----------



## Mooble

We'll have another one again soon before it gets too hot.


----------



## SouthSyde

Se7en said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Too bad you missed it. It was a good turn out with some good folks. Just set a date and most of us will make it work.
> 
> James,
> 
> Where did you find those hookers and blow? :surprised: We'll have to do that again next time.


hookers and blow?? where was my invite??? hehe


----------



## dmazyn

Mooble and I were talking at the last meet about Ultra Touch cotton batting using it under and behind the dash. Well mooble found a place in north austin so I picked up a bag that was about 54SQft for $64. The batting comes in 5 16 1/2" x 94" rools that are 5 inches thick.

I took the SPL meter and measured the car running without the a/c and it was reading 67 db which I used as the baseline.

I took my dash apart (most of it) and stuffed as much of the batting in all open areas in and behind the dash. I also put some in the rear panels and the hatch door. 

I measured the car after everything was put back together and cleaned up a little (This stuff puts out a dust when it is torn apart) the spl meter read 60 db which is a 7 db difference from the baseline. The difference in the sound is better/clearer/more defined midrange and midbass and less engine noise.

The batting comes in different sizes and thickness ranign from $56 (the one I got) to $110 a bag. They also have a 2 inch foil backed version which could be used under the carpet or the headliner.


----------



## GlockandRoll

When's the next get-together?

I've gotten most of my car done, see my recent post in the GN install thread.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...parisons/49399-install-87-grand-national.html

This thing sounds like a rock concert, which is exactly what I was going for.


----------



## Se7en

I can't speak to the "when" of the next meeting, but I would very much like to hear your car.


----------



## GlockandRoll

The horns need to be covered, and I've got to work on some phase/x-over anomalies, but I'm pretty happy with it so far.

The polk C4 is astounding for it's small 20lb mass.


----------



## nitropilot

I'd love to hear it and the rest of the Austin cars. I've never heard ID horns. Always wanted to since they were huge 15 years ago last I was into car audio.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Feel free to PM me, you can check it out w/out the other guys... BTW, know anyone that has an RTA???


----------



## nitropilot

Thanks for the offer! Unfortunately, no. I don't know anyone with an RTA. I downloaded an RTA app for my droid but I'm not sure how good it is.


----------



## Se7en

I think that AudioFX in Georgetown is currently in possession of one.

Give Scott a call.


----------



## GlockandRoll

I hear allot about TrueRTA, may do that and a good mic, just to have it... I hear there is a cheap berringer mic that works well.


----------



## dmazyn

I have a few rta softwares and the berringer mic if you need to use it let me know.

I am starting a new job on Monday and will be out in Reston Va for 2 weeks but will be here this weekend.

Danny


----------



## ericnord

Hey local Austin crew. I'm needing to sell my car so I pulled most the gear this weekend and wanted to let you know about it:

1. Alpine Imprint unit ($80)
2. Elemental Design 13AV + Nine.1 + ED Custom enclosure 9 (paid $660) $450
3. Misc install equip (0gauge cable - ~20ft, battery terminal, distro block, 0 gauge ends) $30
4. Alpine MRV-T420 ($70)


































PM me as I'll see that first. Also posting most on Craigslist


----------



## SublimeZ

ericnord said:


> 3. Misc install equip (0gauge cable - ~20ft, battery terminal, distro block, 0 gauge ends) $30


I'll take this, sending pm


----------



## snaimpally

The hardware for an RTA is less than $100. I have the Behringer measurement mic and USB adapter - I need to get it back from Glenn. After that, all you need is software.


----------



## snaimpally

Also, I have some more subs for another sub shootout. JBL GTO 12, DLS 12, American Bass 12, and JL Audio 12W6v2.


----------



## Mooble

Excellent. I can't wait to put the 12W6v2 against the others. We've been bashed several times for not including a JL and the W6V2 is their best SQ sub.


----------



## dmazyn

Are we meeting today? Before the site was restored we started the discussion.


----------



## SublimeZ

dmazyn said:


> Are we meeting today? Before the site was restored we started the discussion.



Yeah, workin on logistics. Not sure if it'll be at my house or Glenn's. Right after lunch.


----------



## nitropilot

I know you guys are testing 12's but I picked a 2yr old ID IDQ10v3 d2 I haven't installed yet. Not sure if I can make it up north today on such short notice though.


----------



## SublimeZ

papacuecall is in town, so come out if you can!

2:00 today, my house. If you need directions, pm or call.
Sorry for the late notice :blush:


----------



## snaimpally

nitropilot said:


> I know you guys are testing 12's but I picked a 2yr old ID IDQ10v3 d2 I haven't installed yet. Not sure if I can make it up north today on such short notice though.


We did a shootout of 10s earlier though the results were not posted. No plans for a shootout this weekend but maybe in the coming weeks?


----------



## nitropilot

I probably won't have time to install it until next weekend. So if you want to test it, let me know. I need sound deadener to seal the rear deck and wall. I'm doing infinite baffle to save space. Maybe do an aperiodic to try it too but prolly need an eq first. Eyeing an Alpine PXA-H701/RUX-C701 combo. Should help my stock speakers too until I decide what I want to replace them with. One of the reason's why I'd love to hear ya'lls systems. Wish I could make it up to Austin today.


----------



## Se7en

James! Thanks for hosting today Sir!

Papacuball, great to see you again!

Happy 4th all!


----------



## TexZen

So...I'm new to the forum and very very late to this party. that being said, I'd love to meet up w/fellow car audio enthusiasts/sickos the next time this gathering, well...gathers.


----------



## GLN305

TexZen said:


> So...I'm new to the forum and very very late to this party. that being said, I'd love to meet up w/fellow car audio enthusiasts/sickos the next time this gathering, well...gathers.


Welcome to the forum! I'm sure we'll be getting together again relatively soon, so keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## TexZen

GLN305 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm sure we'll be getting together again relatively soon, so keep an eye on this thread.


Very glad to be here and subscribed to this thread for sure.


----------



## SublimeZ

teaser


----------



## nitropilot

Pretty blue


----------



## treal512

hey peeps, im new to the forum and from Austin. just wanted to say hi


----------



## TexZen

treal512 said:


> hey peeps, im new to the forum and from Austin. just wanted to say hi


Hiya!

Any plans for the Austin peeps to meet up soon?


----------



## Se7en

Hi Treal512,

Welcome to the Austin crew!

As for a meet up, I'm generally somewhat available on Sundays...


----------



## SublimeZ

I will be up for a meet in a week or so...


----------



## snaimpally

SublimeZ said:


> I will be up for a meet in a week or so...


How about a meet this weekend? Sunday, 6pm, Starbucks on Great Hills Trail in the Arboretum?

Also, thinking of doing another 12" sub shootout - Aug 13/14 or Aug 20/21? Danny, Glenn, Mark, Andrew, James, let me know your availability.


----------



## dmazyn

I can make the meet this weekend unless the new baby comes between now and then.


----------



## SublimeZ

Pretty sure I can make it


----------



## onebadmonte

dmazyn said:


> I can make the meet this weekend unless the new baby comes between now and then.


New job, new baby. Congratulations!


----------



## TexZen

snaimpally said:


> How about a meet this weekend? Sunday, 6pm, Starbucks on Great Hills Trail in the Arboretum?
> 
> Also, thinking of doing another 12" sub shootout - Aug 13/14 or Aug 20/21? Danny, Glenn, Mark, Andrew, James, let me know your availability.


Sound good. I should be back from NM by then. My car might be a bit dirty but...


----------



## Mooble

I'm down for a meet and I should be able to make the sub shootout Shiv.


----------



## M-Dub

I can add the FiQ 10 to the shootout.


----------



## Se7en

I won't be able to make this one folks, we're moving to 7 day weeks for a bit.

Make sure to take some pics!


----------



## snaimpally

Great!!! Sounds like we are on for a meet on Sunday.

We meet in the parking lot near Starbucks on Great Hills Trail in the Arboretum (near Saks 5th Ave) at 6:00 PM. I'll stick the JL sub in my car so people can hear something different.


----------



## Jboogie

Can any of you guys recomend a decent installer/shop to me? I need some fiber glass work done. Im tired of going by that shop in G-town and them never calling me back or ordering the stuff i ask for.


----------



## TexZen

Jboogie said:


> Can any of you guys recomend a decent installer/shop to me? I need some fiber glass work done. Im tired of going by that shop in G-town and them never calling me back or ordering the stuff i ask for.


Sideways Autosalon: SidewaysAutoSalon

Kind of a hole-in-the-wall shop over off of N.Lamar but they do quality work.


----------



## Jboogie

I already know David over at sideways. Ill give him a buzz later today to see whats going on over there.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Precison Car Audio in New Braunfels. John Alvarado does great work and is super knowledgeable. 830-625-4553


----------



## firedancer

Another recommendation for David at Sideways Autosalon. Good guy and they can do some AMAZING stuff. He knows his audio too.


----------



## dmazyn

Before sidways was sidways they did my 350Z. If you look at the build pictures on the site the blue 350Z was mine.


----------



## Nocturnus

I'll make one of these if I ever finish my car..

Also, any of the local shops got a good SPL setup? I'd like to see what I'm doing when it's all done.


----------



## SublimeZ

Nocturnus said:


> I'll make one of these if I ever finish my car..


A finished system isn't a requirement...in fact, we might be able to help


----------



## Complacent_One

When is the next meet??
Just about finished...
Clarion HX-D10 Headunit
A/D/S Tweeters from old 320i/s set
Fountek FR88EXs
JL 8IB4s
These make up the front stage Mid tweet in custom fiberglass on axis pods in the stock dash locations.
8's in the front doors.
Zapco DC650.6 for 3way active front stage
Sub duty is currently an Original SS Exact 12
Zapco 750.2BK mono 4ohm to sub in 1.25cuft acoustic suspension enclosure.

Need to install pass 8 in mb and build new grills for the doors and then need to wrap the sub box. Sounds pretty killer IMO already.

We now have to local Dodge Magnum guys with super stealth audio...


----------



## SublimeZ

Complacent_One said:


> When is the next meet??


Couple of the guys are working horrendous hours (Se7en & GLN305). Maybe they need to get together and plan the next one.




Complacent_One said:


> Clarion HX-D10 Headunit
> A/D/S Tweeters from old 320i/s set
> Fountek FR88EXs
> JL 8IB4s
> These make up the front stage Mid tweet in custom fiberglass on axis pods in the stock dash locations.
> 8's in the front doors.
> Zapco DC650.6 for 3way active front stage
> Sub duty is currently an Original SS Exact 12
> Zapco 750.2BK mono 4ohm to sub in 1.25cuft acoustic suspension enclosure.
> 
> Need to install pass 8 in mb and build new grills for the doors and then need to wrap the sub box. Sounds pretty killer IMO already.


Sweet, would love to hear it!


----------



## Se7en

We can do it "any" time as long as we can do it at my office 

In all seriousness I'll be good to go in a few weeks time but should probably defer to Glenn who is just ramping up as I understand it.



SublimeZ said:


> Couple of the guys are working horrendous hours (Se7en & GLN305). Maybe they need to get together and plan the next one.


----------



## SparksAI

I will try to be at your next meet-up, I would like to meet a few of you guys. I am normally at the 1431 and 183A meet Saturday nights.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Hopefully I can make the next meet as well, just waiting for my sub to arrive and get the install all tidied up. Should be ready to go by next weekend for sure.


----------



## SublimeZ

SparksAI said:


> I will try to be at your next meet-up, I would like to meet a few of you guys. I am normally at the 1431 and 183A meet Saturday nights.


I'm there a couple of times a month. What do you drive?


----------



## SparksAI

Yeah I have seen your Vette there before. I am easy to spot, blacked out cammed GTO with "IM STIG" license plates


----------



## SublimeZ

SparksAI said:


> Yeah I have seen your Vette there before. I am easy to spot, blacked out cammed GTO with "IM STIG" license plates


there are several in town, but mine is the one with the 15'' sub between the seats 
cool, will watch for ya. Not sure if I can make it this Saturday, tho...


----------



## Complacent_One

Yeah...I have a new addition coming already. 12" Ultimo is shipping to my buddy in Albuquerque, i was low on funds so he picked it up for me. So I have to fly out there for work in a couple weeks...so I may bring that back as a carry on...ha


----------



## trevordj

I'm definitely down for a meet in the next few weeks; I am working nights right now so Friday or Saturday would be ideal. I have all weekends off this month. I just got my system fired up and would love to meet up with you guys to get some creative input/feedback. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Se7en

trevordj said:


> I'm definitely down for a meet in the next few weeks; I am working nights right now so Friday or Saturday would be ideal. I have all weekends off this month. I just got my system fired up and would love to meet up with you guys to get some creative input/feedback. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


I'm dying to hear your car so this really can't take place during the next two weeks.


----------



## trevordj

I am dying for you to hear my car too . We'll have to do it next month then. That will give me enough time to get the beauty panel made and interior put back in.


----------



## nitropilot

I'd still love to come out. Though I wish I wasn't just dreaming about a system


----------



## trevordj

Hey fellas, quick question: 

I would like to schedule one or two competitions in the near future. I don't really want to travel far; no more than a few hours. Do any of you know of any events that would be worth checking out this fall? I was looking on the USACi homepage and it seems there is a comptetion in Corpus Christi October third called "Heatwave." I have never been to a comp so I am not really sure if its a good one. Any others I should put on my radar?


----------



## CulinaryGod

Hey Trevor, I'm in San Antonio as well, so is my buddy onebadmonte. Maybe all three of us can get together and go up there to meet the Austin guys together. My car is almost done but I'm battling the craziest alternator wine I've ever heard. I don't know where it's coming from and could use a little help.


----------



## Mooble

CulinaryGod said:


> My car is almost done but I'm battling the craziest alternator wine I've ever heard.


Is it a Pioneer HU? Blown pico fuse!


----------



## CulinaryGod

No, it's an Alpine CDA 9831. I'm suspecting a grounding issue, yet I don't have many tools or know how to tear apart my car paneling to get to the wiring under the carpet.


----------



## onebadmonte

trevordj said:


> Hey fellas, quick question:
> 
> I would like to schedule one or two competitions in the near future. I don't really want to travel far; no more than a few hours. Do any of you know of any events that would be worth checking out this fall? I was looking on the USACi homepage and it seems there is a comptetion in Corpus Christi October third called "Heatwave." I have never been to a comp so I am not really sure if its a good one. Any others I should put on my radar?


I'm thinking about hitting that one up myself. I think there is also one happening soon at the race track in Marion. Import wars, or something like that. The next closest events are in Houston.


----------



## trevordj

CulinaryGod said:


> Hey Trevor, I'm in San Antonio as well, so is my buddy onebadmonte. Maybe all three of us can get together and go up there to meet the Austin guys together. My car is almost done but I'm battling the craziest alternator wine I've ever heard. I don't know where it's coming from and could use a little help.


That would be cool, we'll definitely have to coordinate for the next GTG. Hell, we could even look at having a mini GTG in San Antonio. 



onebadmonte said:


> I'm thinking about hitting that one up myself. I think there is also one happening soon at the race track in Marion. Import wars, or something like that. The next closest events are in Houston.


Very cool, I'll have to talk to the wife and see if she is interested in heading down there. If you decide to go let me know we'll have to make sure and meet up.


----------



## SparksAI

SAR doesn't do have any car shows on their lineup for this year, but with that said though they are having an Autocross there this weekend if anyone want to attend. You can sign up at Spokes.org. I plan to be down there. Autocrossing is too much fun.


----------



## TexZen

SparksAI said:


> SAR doesn't do have any car shows on their lineup for this year, but with that said though they are having an Autocross there this weekend if anyone want to attend. You can sign up at Spoke.org. I plan to be down there. Autocrossing is too much fun.


make that Texas SPOKES Sports Car Club
:drummer:


----------



## SparksAI

my bad, typing fast than I am paying attention


----------



## trevordj

Hey guys, just FYI we are planning a GTG at my house this weekend in San Antonio. We are planning on Saturday around 6:30pm. If any of you are interested shoot me a PM and I can send directions. I hope to see some of you here! 

P.S. Beer/soda and pizza!


----------



## TexZen

Sounds like fun...wish I could make it. 

Maybe next time?


----------



## GlockandRoll

Finally got my car finished, however I definitely want to get some help tuning it w/an RTA.. any plans to meet soon?


----------



## GlockandRoll




----------



## SparksAI

GlockandRoll said:


>


Optical illusion here, had to do a double take, looked like you cut the top part of the speaker off at first glance.  The install looks great, good job.


----------



## GlockandRoll

SparksAI said:


> Optical illusion here, had to do a double take, looked like you cut the top part of the speaker off at first glance.  The install looks great, good job.


Thanks, I wish I could take credit for it. I architect this stuff, but my installs are never pretty.. my friend Gordy at Dell is my installer of choice, he always blows my mind, totally OCD and as creative as it gets. This car actually looks stock when you sit in it, even the motor does. Fast and loud, it's all about suck bang and blow when you ride in this thing.


----------



## M-Dub

Looks amazing! Are you still running the 2 IB 15"s? I loved that tactile sensation.


----------



## GlockandRoll

I'm running a Polk Audio C4, it's a clever little design with a lot of bite for it's size. I really wanted it to look stock, with parts from this era, the horns and sub were made in the early 90's, and the CD player is out of a 92 cyclone. 
The C4 has stunning transient response and plays deep and relatively distortion free for a bandpass... people shake there head when I tell them it's 4 6x9's.
Polk Audio C4 Monitor - Rare Prefab


----------



## SublimeZ

Looks like we're gonna try and meet Sunday, 10/3. Location is still up in the air, but prolly in Pflugerville. Stay tuned for further details!


----------



## trevordj

SublimeZ said:


> Looks like we're gonna try and meet Sunday, 10/3. Location is still up in the air, but prolly in Pflugerville. Stay tuned for further details!


Sweet! Count me in. I was thinking of going to the Heatwave comp that weekend in Corpus, but if this is happening I would rather make my way up to Austin. That weekend works perfect as far as I am concerned.


----------



## CulinaryGod

I'm in, did some tweaking and I think I like the way it all sounds now. Still battling a wicked alternator wine, hopefully I'll get that taken care of and all wrapped up by the time we all meet.


----------



## dmazyn

I should be able to make it depends on how the baby is that day (If we get enough sleep Sat night).


----------



## SparksAI

I am in, but have a previous appointment to take the kiddo to Thomas the train that day
Day Out With Thomas
So as long as it isn't during that time, I am good to go.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Wish I could make that, I'm getting my vasectomy that previous Friday. 
:worried:


----------



## Jboogie

GlockandRoll said:


> Wish I could make that, I'm getting my vasectomy that previous Friday.
> :worried:


Owch!! 

I should be able to make it to this one. My car has been sitting for about 2 months hopefully it will start when i get home and maybe i can finish my install.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Looks like we're gonna try and meet Sunday, 10/3. Location is still up in the air, but prolly in Pflugerville. Stay tuned for further details!


There is a good possibility for a 10/3 meet at my house, I requested that weekend off since the 1st is my b-day and the 2nd we are gonna be at Oktoberfest in Fredericksburg.


----------



## TexZen

I'll do my best to be there. My install has "stalled" due to a notable lack of funds but it'll be great to meet everyone and possibly get some great ideas!


----------



## snaimpally

SublimeZ said:


> Looks like we're gonna try and meet Sunday, 10/3. Location is still up in the air, but prolly in Pflugerville. Stay tuned for further details!


I can make it.


----------



## snaimpally

GlockandRoll said:


> Wish I could make that, I'm getting my vasectomy that previous Friday.
> :worried:


You should be fine. I have had one. You might be walking a little slowly but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Nocturnus

Does anyone here in Austin have a SPL meter?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I would like to meet as well. What is the planned date for meeting?


----------



## trevordj

Hey gentlemen, do we have any deets on the meetup yet? I would be happy to bring food/beer/soda and/or kick in cash if it would be helpful. Looking forward to meeting you all, it looks like its going to be a good turnout.


----------



## GLN305

I'm gonna talk with the wife tonight and see what we can come up with as far as details. I am thinking maybe start at 3pm and go on until whenever? Gotta make sure the wife is cool first though.


----------



## GLN305

OK, so the wife gave me the thumbs up on Sunday. Let's plan on meeting at my house at 3pm. I'll start BBQ'ing around then, bring what you want I will have some meat, chips and a few sodas. I will make iced tea and we have filtered water out of the fridge door.

Feel free to bring beer and any food you want, the more the merrier.

If you plan on coming PM me and I will send you my address. 

Please start an attendance list here:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## CulinaryGod

Sunday's no bueno for me, Saturday was my only free day. Oh well, sounds like it should be fun though. Maybe next time.


----------



## SublimeZ

GLN305 said:


> Please start an attendance list here:
> 
> 1.SublimeZ -James
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


don't think I need a pm with the address


----------



## Mooble

I can probably find it also


----------



## trevordj

I'm in, PM sent

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## M-Dub

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TexZen

PM sent

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.TexZen - Gregg
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TexZen

FixT

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.TexZen - Gregg
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Complacent_One

TexZen said:


> 1.SublimeZ -James
> 2.Mooble
> 3.trevordj
> 4.M-Dub - Mark
> 5.TexZen - Gregg
> 6.Complacent_One - John
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


*Should be able to make it. May be a bit late depending on the wife's schedule.*


----------



## Se7en

Count me in!!!

I'll warn that my system has not evolved one bit since the last meet months ago.

With that in mind, it'll be great to catch up with the crew!


----------



## GLN305

List is growing fast! Looks like this will be a good time. I think I need to find a couple portable tables and maybe some chairs.


1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.TexZen - Gregg
6.Complacent_One - John
7.Se7en - Gabe
8.
9.
10.


----------



## GLN305

Oh, and one important thing. We have next to no places to sit. I am going to attempt to get some chairs and a couple tables before we get together. Please bring any fold up chairs you may have.

We had to throw all the cushions from out patio set away after our dog was sprayed by a skunk and rolled all over them LOL


----------



## Se7en

GLN305 said:


> Oh, and one important thing. We have next to no places to sit. I am going to attempt to get some chairs and a couple tables before we get together. Please bring any fold up chairs you may have.
> 
> We had to throw all the cushions from out patio set away after our dog was sprayed by a skunk and rolled all over them LOL


I have a "dog" bench that you can use for seating. All you and James have to do is come by and pick it up.


----------



## GLN305

Se7en said:


> I have a "dog" bench that you can use for seating. All you and James have to do is come by and pick it up.


I don't think we have the cargo hauling capability to haul that ''bench'' LOL


----------



## Jboogie

Im gonna be back in town and "should" be able to make it (gotta check with the wife first). 

If anyone needs a mono block amp i have a (powered up 1 time) Tru S500 for sale or trade for some fiberglass work. 

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.TexZen - Gregg
6.Complacent_One - John
7.Se7en - Gabe
8.JBoogie - James
9.
10.


----------



## dmazyn

I PM'ed but did not put the name on the list. I will be bringing drinks and ice plus will bring the laptop and RTA gear is anyone needs it.

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.TexZen - Gregg
6.Complacent_One - John
7.Se7en - Gabe
8.JBoogie - James
9.Dmazyn - Danny
10.


----------



## Nocturnus

Well, I doubt I can make this one. But if you guys do one in say 3-4 months. I can bring some homebrew with me. About to brew up a winter warmer (~6.5% I think) and maybe another Firemans #4.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.TexZen - Gregg
6.Complacent_One - John
7.Se7en - Gabe
8.JBoogie - James
9.Dmazyn - Danny
10.Fahrfrompuken - Rick


----------



## TexZen

fahrfrompuken said:


> 1.SublimeZ -James
> 2.Mooble
> 3.trevordj
> 4.M-Dub - Mark
> 5.TexZen - Gregg
> 6.Complacent_One - John
> 7.Se7en - Gabe
> 8.JBoogie - James
> 9.Dmazyn - Danny
> 10. Fahrfrompuken - Rick


Rick,

You pretty much have the equipment in your car that I'm hoping to put in mine. Definitely looking forward to meeting you on Sunday and listening to your setup.


----------



## snaimpally

1.SublimeZ -James
2.Mooble
3.trevordj
4.M-Dub - Mark
5.TexZen - Gregg
6.Complacent_One - John
7.Se7en - Gabe
8.JBoogie - James
9.Dmazyn - Danny
10.Fahrfrompuken - Rick
11. snaimpally - Shiv


I can bring some drinks. I have a chair I can bring.


----------



## SparksAI

I really wanted to make it but unfortunately we won't be back from the Thomas the Train thing in time. Have fun guys and hopefully I will get to meet up with yall another time.


----------



## GlockandRoll

snaimpally said:


> You should be fine. I have had one. You might be walking a little slowly but shouldn't be too bad.


yeah, it sucked Friday and Saturday morning. I'm pretty good now.
When/where is this, I'll drive the Grand National?


----------



## Mooble

GlockandRoll said:


> yeah, it sucked Friday and Saturday morning. I'm pretty good now.
> When/where is this, I'll drive the Grand National?


Today 10/3 at 3:00ish.

Hope to see you there! 

PM Glenn for the exact address, I don't want to publish it publicly.


----------



## trevordj

Damn guys, I will not be there today. I have been looking forward to this for awhile and, as Murphy's law goes, now I am absolutely sick as hell. It started with a little tickle in my throat Wednesday now I have a full blown ear infection in my right ear (can't hear ****!), cough, fever, myalgia, etc. At this point I am convinced I have the damn flu. Anyway, I am super disappointed I can't make it. I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## TexZen

And another last minute family "crisis" keeps me from being able to attend. Sorry for that late notice here. With luck I will be able to meet you all at the next Austin mini-meet.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Mooble said:


> Today 10/3 at 3:00ish.
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> PM Glenn for the exact address, I don't want to publish it publicly.


Just did, see you guys there. The GN is dirty and I may not have time to wash it before hand so I apologize in advance.


----------



## Jboogie

Sorry guys but it looks like Im not goona be able to make it also. I have a video conference call i have to take on Ft Hood. 

Ill be looking for the next event.


----------



## Se7en

GlockandRoll said:


> Just did, see you guys there. The GN is dirty and I may not have time to wash it before hand so I apologize in advance.


Don't wash it. Bad omen. I just had the V hand washed and they scratched the hell out of the paint 

In any event, I'll be there, ruined paint and all.


----------



## GLN305

Update:

I went to Wally World and picked up a little outdoor table/chair set for $88, can't beat that! I have hamburger meat, Nathan's hot dogs and some Cokes. Bring whatever sides/drinks you want and come on over!

See you guys soon.


----------



## SublimeZ

Great meet! Thanks for hosting, Glenn. And thanks to the new guys for coming out.


----------



## Se7en

SublimeZ said:


> Great meet! Thanks for hosting, Glenn. And thanks to the new guys for coming out.


X2! Glenn thanks a bunch for a great time!

There were some great sounding cars today! It was also good to see some new faces!


----------



## trevordj

Damn guys, I really wish I could have been there. Glad to hear it was a good turnout.


----------



## GLN305

SublimeZ said:


> Great meet! Thanks for hosting, Glenn. And thanks to the new guys for coming out.


No problem, I had a great time as well.


----------



## GLN305

Se7en said:


> X2! Glenn thanks a bunch for a great time!
> 
> There were some great sounding cars today! It was also good to see some new faces!


The new guys seemed to have a great time as well, glad we had them. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## GLN305

trevordj said:


> Damn guys, I really wish I could have been there. Glad to hear it was a good turnout.


We'll have more meets, just don't get sick for next one! LOL


----------



## Complacent_One

Glenn, 

Thanks for hosting...and this new guy surely had a good time. Many great looking/sounding installs...and a wealth of knowledge to boot. Cannot wait till the next one, and thanks all for the compliments and critiques.


----------



## GLN305

Thanks for coming! This is the second meet I have had at my house and they always turn out great thanks to the people that attend. 



Complacent_One said:


> Glenn,
> 
> Thanks for hosting...and this new guy surely had a good time. Many great looking/sounding installs...and a wealth of knowledge to boot. Cannot wait till the next one, and thanks all for the compliments and critiques.


----------



## Mooble

It's too bad that I was finally able to kill my midbass hump AFTER people heard my car. It's not supposed to be that boomy! 

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## GlockandRoll

Se7en said:


> X2! Glenn thanks a bunch for a great time!
> 
> There were some great sounding cars today! It was also good to see some new faces!


yeah Glenn, thanks for hosting... it was great meeting all of you, and I really liked what I heard. Your car was amazing.
I also, expected some more harsh criticism of the install but everybody may have just decided to play nice since it was my 1st time out.

Sorry I couldn't stay longer but I'm glad you guys got a chance to grab the Buick by the horns.


----------



## GLN305

thanks for making it out. We don't judge our system in front of you, we usually spend some time talking about it and find ways to give constructive criticism. It's nice to have everyone in our little group have outstanding cars!



GlockandRoll said:


> yeah Glenn, thanks for hosting... it was great meeting all of you, and I really liked what I heard. Your car was amazing.
> I also, expected some more harsh criticism of the install but everybody may have just decided to play nice since it was my 1st time out.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't stay longer but I'm glad you guys got a chance to grab the Buick by the horns.


----------



## Complacent_One

Next meet we have, I will bring the RTA/SpecAn so we can print off some plots for anyone that would like them. I have quite a bit of tweaking to perform on mine. Not sure how much I will do before I swap in the new sub....either way, it is in need of some serious adjustment. Hope to really have it singing for you all next meet.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Complacent_One said:


> Next meet we have, I will bring the RTA/SpecAn so we can print off some plots for anyone that would like them. I have quite a bit of tweaking to perform on mine. Not sure how much I will do before I swap in the new sub....either way, it is in need of some serious adjustment. Hope to really have it singing for you all next meet.


If you have a garage I can pull my car into, I'd even compensate you for your time to help me tune mine.. I'm quite certain there are some anomalies there and really don't have a way to do it by my nearly 40 year old damaged ears for all the guitar/motorcycle racing/car audio/shooting/flying, etc.


----------



## Complacent_One

I am not sure that I would be the most qualified out of the group, but would be willing to give it a shot. My garage barely fits me these days...much less a car. If we do get a chance to work on your car it may not be for a little while. I have some big projects on the plate that need attention. Will get in touch if some time opens up. Maybe we can put together another meet, sooner than later and work on some tuning and plotting.

I can do some BBQ and just have everyone over to my place...ample parking is avail....


----------



## Complacent_One

Oh yeah..compensation would not be necessary...this is for the cause...a good one at that!!


----------



## Mooble

Does anyone have a sheet of butyl deadener left over? I want to quiet a computer case, but I don't want to buy a whole pack. Let me know what you have left.


----------



## trevordj

I have a whole bunch of black damplifier left over from my install. I could bring some to the next GTG.


----------



## Mooble

trevordj said:


> I have a whole bunch of black damplifier left over from my install. I could bring some to the next GTG.


Sweet!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

So when is the next meet in Austin? I look forward to seeing everyone again and hearing what everyone has done with their systems lately. I will be finished with my system for a while within the next two weeks so I will finally be able to contribute.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

By the way I was hoping someone might have the software installed on their laptop and be able to tune the Zapco DC Reference amps. I only have a Windows 7 machine and it will not work. According to Zapco they working on that one but it will be at least after the end of the year until they support Windows 7 64-bit.

In order for it to work you have to have an XP laptop. Damn it, I had to be an early adopter!


----------



## GLN305

fahrfrompuken said:


> By the way I was hoping someone might have the software installed on their laptop and be able to tune the Zapco DC Reference amps. I only have a Windows 7 machine and it will not work. According to Zapco they working on that one but it will be at least after the end of the year until they support Windows 7 64-bit.
> 
> In order for it to work you have to have an XP laptop. Damn it, I had to be an early adopter!


Can you run it in compatability mode?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

No, it will not and according others and Zapco it won't. Yeah, I thought so as well so I tried it. But alas, no good.


----------



## dmazyn

Anyone up for a meet soon? Maybe this weekend before all the holidays start coming up?

I can host at my place or we can do the Starbucks parking lot.


----------



## Mooble

Sounds good.


----------



## GLN305

Let's do it


----------



## dmazyn

Lets do starbucks at 3pm Sunday the 21st.


----------



## trevordj

dmazyn said:


> Lets do starbucks at 3pm Sunday the 21st.


I'm down. Do you have the address? 

Mooble, I can bring some sound deadener for you too if you still need it.


----------



## trevordj

Is this going to happen tomorrow fellas?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

trevordj said:


> Is this going to happen tomorrow fellas?


Yeah, I'm wondering that as well. Which Starbucks?


----------



## GLN305

We normally meet at the Starbucks in the Arboretum.

9722 Great Hills Trail
Suite# 380
Austin, TX 78759
512-795-196


----------



## Mooble

trevordj said:


> I'm down. Do you have the address?
> 
> Mooble, I can bring some sound deadener for you too if you still need it.


Thanks, but I think I solved my problem with some felt tape.


----------



## trevordj

So are we a go for today then? It's an 1.5 hour drive for me, I just want to make sure some peeps are going to be there.


----------



## Mooble

I blew up one of my woofers and the replacement is sitting in the apartment office all safe and sound and outta my reach.  I might just show up to shoot the ****, but my system is down. 

I wouldn't mind waiting till next weekend or the one after that. I will have brand new woofers!


----------



## trevordj

I will actually be in Austin next weekend anyway. Based on the lack of responses for today, maybe that will be the way to go. I would love to hear your setup Mooble. What woofers are you putting in?


----------



## Mooble

That might work out better. I can do next Sunday, no problem. Anyone else gonna be in town then?


----------



## trevordj

Next Sunday works for me.


----------



## dmazyn

Looks like next week looks better for everone so lets do it then


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I'm in. Good thing since I couldn't make it last Sunday.


----------



## GLN305

So, are we doing this? It's one of my rare weekends off! I don't have amps in my car at the moment, but would still like to meet up.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I'm in. Just tell me the time and place.


----------



## dmazyn

I'm in 3pm Starbucks.


----------



## trevordj

I am in still. Three o'clock at Starbucks works for me. I am looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## GLN305

Not gonna make it, sick as a dog. Have fun guys!


----------



## trevordj

I hope you get to feeling better.

Is anyone going to make it out today? I am in Austin but it looks as if turnout will be low.


----------



## Mooble

I'll be there--with no damn woofers.


----------



## trevordj

Cool. Ill be there too


----------



## onebadmonte

How was the meet? I'd like to hear what others thought of Trevor's setup.


----------



## Se7en

onebadmonte said:


> How was the meet? I'd like to hear what others thought of Trevor's setup.


Trevor's setup is awesome (no doubt about it). This was my first time hearing a full MS8 setup and it was very focused.

My preference was for "single seat" with L7 turned on. With both seats enabled, the stage widened but became more diffuse (to me anyway).

With L7 turned off, I was surprised by how much rear fill I was hearing. This is obviously a function of the MS8 and has nothing to do with his beautiful install. 

If you get a chance to check out his install, DO IT!


----------



## onebadmonte

Se7en said:


> Trevor's setup is awesome (no doubt about it). This was my first time hearing a full MS8 setup and it was very focused.
> 
> My preference was for "single seat" with L7 turned on. With both seats enabled, the stage widened but became more diffuse (to me anyway).
> 
> With L7 turned off, I was surprised by how much rear fill I was hearing. This is obviously a function of the MS8 and has nothing to do with his beautiful install.
> 
> If you get a chance to check out his install, DO IT!


Pretty cool. I hear you on the single seat stuff. I've had mixed feelings about running a center channel. I guess it's like you say, it will diffuse the sweet spot. Then again I guess that's why they call it the sweet spot, because there is only one.  Well I hope to make the next get together.


----------



## Mooble

I have sound again!!! 

I think I have too much sound though, it's rattling the window seals like MAD.


----------



## onebadmonte

Mooble said:


> I have sound again!!!
> 
> I think I have too much sound though, it's rattling the window seals like MAD.


Nice, is the new setup what you have listed in your sig?


----------



## Mooble

onebadmonte said:


> Nice, is the new setup what you have listed in your sig?


It is now.  I blew up my PG Ti Elite woofer so I replaced my woofers with the Hertz. They are midbass monsters. I broke down and ordered new window moldings so they will stop rattling.


----------



## GLN305

Mooble said:


> It is now.  I blew up my PG Ti Elite woofer so I replaced my woofers with the Hertz. They are midbass monsters. I broke down and ordered new window moldings so they will stop rattling.


Glad to hear you moved onto another set of woofers! I was wondering how long those poor PGs/Morels were gonna last with all that POWAH

Got any build pics for the new woofers?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Trevor, it was nice to meet you. I am sorry I did not get to see or hear your build. Note to self: do not bring 3 year old daughter to DIYMA meets. She took all of my time and by the time I might have been able to hear it, you were gone. Hopefully we will see you at the next GTG.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Finally got the Elate LE mids in. They sound sweet, I just need help tuning the system to get the most out of it. Anyone able to meet one evening to lend me your ears and give me some pointers?


----------



## TexZen

I'm up in NWATX/CP & free to lend an ear any evening/night but Tues.


----------



## GLN305

fahrfrompuken said:


> Finally got the Elate LE mids in. They sound sweet, I just need help tuning the system to get the most out of it. Anyone able to meet one evening to lend me your ears and give me some pointers?


I'll give you a hand tuning. I am working this weekend, but I am off next weekend. Was it you that called me? Showed up unavailable and the voice message had a blip of sound. I hate AT&T lol


----------



## mokedaddy

Now that my install is done I really need to make it down to one of these. Most of the DFW guys I knew have moved on and would really like to get to know some new people. Any ideas on when you guys are thinking of doing another one?


----------



## Mooble

Now that I have sound again, I'm down for a meet anytime.

I can help your tune your Elates if you need help. For the most part, they are pretty subdued, but they can need a little taming in the 3k Hz area.


----------



## mokedaddy

Im always open to suggestions and help of any kind.

I really like Austin and would love to meet you guys. Maybe we should shoot for after the first of the year. Like possibly late Jan, early Feb would hopefully work for most people.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Wow! I love all the offers to help. I had a holiday party this week and have my daughter starting tomorrow and through the weekend. Next week would be great if the offer still stands.

I really appreciate you guys offering.

And Glenn, it was me that called you the other day. I will call again... maybe over the weekend.


----------



## GlockandRoll

I'm looking forward to getting together again, and thinking about getting a Pioneer DEX-P99RS and installing a MAPD box for two SoundStream reference 12's that I have lying around. I imagine the change will make it sound a good deal better.


----------



## M-Dub

I installed a pair of Exodus Anarchy's a few weeks ago.

First time I ever used a jigsaw .


----------



## Mooble

Anyone up for a meet sometime soon?


----------



## dmazyn

I'm up for one. I want to hear your new speakers.


----------



## Mooble

I have a hard time telling a difference between these and the Morels. They have more midbass though and they're a lot more efficient


----------



## onebadmonte

I'm in, hopefully I've got the weekend free.


----------



## GLN305

How about we do one Sunday? I am up for having it at my house again if you guys want to. This time we can keep it simple and order pizza?


----------



## dmazyn

Sunday works for me maybe a little early say 1PM?


----------



## Mooble

Sunday works for me also, but I might not make it until 2.


----------



## onebadmonte

Sunday works. I can make it by 2. Just need directions if GLN305 doesn't mind.


----------



## dmazyn

Are we on for Sunday around 2? Glenn's Place?


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Are we on for Sunday around 2? Glenn's Place?


I will be here and ready to host. James and Shiv have confirmed outside of the people that confirmed here.


----------



## TexZen

I'm finally going to be able to make a local mini-meet. Anything I can/you need me to bring?

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en

I will try but am at 50% right now.


----------



## GLN305

TexZen said:


> I'm finally going to be able to make a local mini-meet. Anything I can/you need me to bring?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


Drinks and money for pizza is all we'll really need. Thanks!


----------



## GLN305

Se7en said:


> I will try but am at 50% right now.


Hope you can make it, feel better!


----------



## TexZen

GLN305 said:


> Drinks and money for pizza is all we'll really need. Thanks!


Done & done!

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooble

Guys, there is supposed to be a 100% chance of rain tomorrow with hail and sleet possible. Sounds pretty miserable. I think we might want to try the next weekend.


----------



## GLN305

I'll leave it up to you guys, weather.com says rain in the morning and a high in the low 40's.

Either way, I'll be here so drop by if you want to.


----------



## TexZen

I'm planning on stopping by unless said hail is imminent/coming down.


----------



## snaimpally

Mooble said:


> Guys, there is supposed to be a 100% chance of rain tomorrow with hail and sleet possible. Sounds pretty miserable. I think we might want to try the next weekend.


Ahh whatever, we should still meet. Want to hear your Hertz mids.


----------



## GLN305

Thanks for coming everyone, it was fun even in this cold ass weather!!


----------



## TexZen

Thank you for hosting! I was glad to be able to meet everyone and hope to have an install worth listening to by the time we have our next mini-meet!


----------



## GLN305

TexZen said:


> Thank you for hosting! I was glad to be able to meet everyone and hope to have an install worth listening to by the time we have our next mini-meet!


With that equipment list it will be impossible to have a bad sounding car! Lemme know if you need any help with the install or tuning.


----------



## TexZen

Will do Glen. Thanks again. I'm sure I'll be reaching out for some assistance soon. \m/(>.<)\m/


----------



## onebadmonte

Thanks for hosting Glen. I couldn't help myself and gave the Screaming Goat a try. OMG! It's like a more refined Chico's using fresh ingredients. The wife can't wait to try it. Sorry to all those who are WTF? It's an El Paso thing.


----------



## GLN305

onebadmonte said:


> Thanks for hosting Glen. I couldn't help myself and gave the Screaming Goat a try. OMG! It's like a more refined Chico's using fresh ingredients. The wife can't wait to try it. Sorry to all those who are WTF? It's an El Paso thing.


LOL, I had a feeling you were gonna end up there. I bet the wife is jealous!!


----------



## onebadmonte

GLN305 said:


> LOL, I had a feeling you were gonna end up there. I bet the wife is jealous!!


She is.


----------



## GlockandRoll

Any meets setup in the near future?


----------



## dmazyn

Its been awhile anyone up for a meet soon?


----------



## Mooble

dmazyn said:


> Its been awhile anyone up for a meet soon?


I like the idea. Can everyone reply with their email because I rarely visit DIYMA anymore. 

[email protected]


----------



## TexZen

[email protected]

Work on the Camaro will hopefully begin next week/weekend. With luck, I'll have something done before we meet!


----------



## GLN305

I'm up for a meet, can't be this weekend since there is a get together in Louisiana this weekend.


----------



## TexZen

Off Topic:

Selling off some nice stuff here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-bt-10-11-camaro-metra-kit.html#post1279614

Willing to knock off a few bucks for local pickup/austin peeps!

let me know.


----------



## dmazyn

We are moving to a new house in Leander in mid May. Once we get everything moved and setup I am going to have a BBQ get together. 

It's been awhile since we got together and with the new place it's time to meet. I am thinking the first weekend in June (The house has 20+ trees so it will be very shady to keep the heat down) but will confirm the date once we get in the house.

Danny


----------



## SouthSyde

I used to live in austin and with custome sounds and audio dimensions, etc.. i know there are alottt of SQ peeps in austin.. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ile-toys-inc-college-station.html#post1296913

lets make it happen austin!


----------



## dmazyn

Email: [email protected]

We are in our new place which has plenty of room (can fit 4 or 5 cars in the drive way) so lets try and meet on Sat June 11th.

The house has plenty of trees which should help with the heat but we have a nice sized above ground pool if it gets too hot.

I need to get a grill but can cook up some food.

Danny


----------



## GLN305

dmazyn said:


> Email: [email protected]
> 
> We are in our new place which has plenty of room (can fit 4 or 5 cars in the drive way) so lets try and meet on Sat June 11th.
> 
> The house has plenty of trees which should help with the heat but we have a nice sized above ground pool if it gets too hot.
> 
> I need to get a grill but can cook up some food.
> 
> Danny


I can make it, I am off that weekend. PM me the address.


----------



## dmazyn

I have to change the date things came up that weekend. Let me know the next weekend that is best for you and we can come up with a new date.


----------



## GlockandRoll

That's ROT weekend, and my cousin throw's the biggest sickest private party out there.. no lie. Needless to say, I'm out. ;p


----------



## snaimpally

Trying to gauge interest in a meet this weekend. Let me know what days/times work for you.


----------



## onebadmonte

I'm interested. Schedule is open to whatever. Got a new setup can use some pointers/fresh ears.


----------



## rynfarrell

Id totally be down to check out yalls systems. I haven't thrown mine in yet but it would be cool to get some ideas!


----------



## dmazyn

I am willing to have this at my place (new place) which has a driveway which can hold 4 or 5 cars.


----------



## snaimpally

dmazyn said:


> I am willing to have this at my place (new place) which has a driveway which can hold 4 or 5 cars.


Great!! May be Sunday afternoon? Is that good for everyone? Danny, pick a time. Thanks!


----------



## snaimpally

OKAY! We are on for a meet this weekend.

When: Monday, Sept. 5 at noon
Where: Danny's new house (PM him or me for the address) - its in Leander


----------



## Se7en

Hey all,

I'll try to swing by if it's still going on, later in the afternoon but I won't be freeing up until 3PM or so.


----------



## computerjlt

wish i could make it but i've got plans tomorrow


----------



## Se7en

Hey Danny,

There's a fire brewing in Leander, not very far from where you guys are meeting.

Stay safe fellas!


----------



## dmazyn

Yea fire was less than a mile away. We did not have to leave the house and everyone is ok.


Thanks


----------



## Complacent_One

I know this is a little off topic, but do any of you locals have a nice set of tweeters they would part with(sell) that I could run active with my Seas Excels?? They will be a pillar mounted, on or off axis mounting will likely depend on size/format of tweeter. looking for something fairly high end...but open to ideas.... Budget is in the 150-200 range....

Trying to get the rest of the pieces together for my 1995 Ford Bronco (OJ Style, White) build....

Thanks, 
John


----------



## Se7en

Later folks! I'm outa here... I appreciate all of the hospitality and meet ups! Hopefully this crew will find a way to come back together and start having GTGs again!


----------



## SouthSyde

Se7en said:


> Later folks! I'm outa here... I appreciate all of the hospitality and meet ups! Hopefully this crew will find a way to come back together and start having GTGs again!


Gabe, Texas is going to miss you... You truly are gentleman, I hope that Cali has what it is you are after. 

Take care my friend!
~C


----------



## snaimpally

Anyone up for a meet next weekend (May 5 or 6)? If you can host, please indicate that. Was thinking 6-7:30 PM on Sat or Sun, to allow Mat Peterson (twocupsofbutter) to attend. Also, would be easier to have it in the North since most of us live there.


----------



## texas

snaimpally said:


> Anyone up for a meet next weekend (May 5 or 6)? If you can host, please indicate that. Was thinking 6-7:30 PM on Sat or Sun, to allow Mat Peterson (twocupsofbutter) to attend. Also, would be easier to have it in the North since most of us live there.


I'll try to make it, but can't commit. Sunday would be better.


----------



## texas

Edit - double post


----------



## rynfarrell

Hey guys. Sorry to bust in this thread but I was wondering if any of you had an installer in the Austin area that you would recommend or if any of yall wanted to make some money.

I have a 2011 GTI I just bought and was looking to install: MS-8, 5 Channel amp (HD900/5 or similar) and new front stage speakers. I will put the sub in at a later date. I usually do this myself but I am so busy with work and parenthood I just don't have the time to do it this time around.

Thanks yall


----------



## DeanE10

Talk to David @ Sideways AutoSalon

SidewaysAutoSalon
He responds to email faster than answering the phone... [email protected]
512-302-5858

When you walk in you will see 100's of trophies... He is amazing!


----------



## DeanE10

snaimpally said:


> Anyone up for a meet next weekend (May 5 or 6)? If you can host, please indicate that. Was thinking 6-7:30 PM on Sat or Sun, to allow Mat Peterson (twocupsofbutter) to attend. Also, would be easier to have it in the North since most of us live there.


I am always open for a GTG in the Austin/Round Rock area!! Just need to know the Date/Time


----------



## fahrfrompuken

DeanE10 said:


> Talk to David @ Sideways AutoSalon
> 
> SidewaysAutoSalon
> He responds to email faster than answering the phone... [email protected]
> 512-302-5858
> 
> When you walk in you will see 100's of trophies... He is amazing!


Amazing is not a word i would use to describe Sideways. Yes, David is very knowledgeable and yes, he has lots of trophies. What he lacks is a good installer. I had him build a fiberglass box for my car and you should see how thin that piece of crap is. I had GLN305 (Glenn) build me a box and it is a night and day difference. The sideways box is paper thin and resonates badly.


----------



## DeanE10

fahrfrompuken said:


> Amazing is not a word i would use to describe Sideways. Yes, David is very knowledgeable and yes, he has lots of trophies. What he lacks is a good installer. I had him build a fiberglass box for my car and you should see how thin that piece of crap is. I had GLN305 (Glenn) build me a box and it is a night and day difference. The sideways box is paper thin and resonates badly.


Wow, sorry you had a bad experience there, you are the first to tell me otherwise. I have had many on this forum and at work tell me positive things. He gave me a ton of advise, and hooked me up with some gear very inexpensively. I have not had anything done by him personally but have seen his work first hand and liked it.

Did you ever take it back to David to have it re-done? I know I wouldn't have put up with crappy work...


----------



## rynfarrell

Ya man, I hate to say it, but the only person I know that got work done there told me "No matter what you do don't bring your car to Sideways"

I would love to have David work on my car because I know he is badass, but apparently that is not the case for everyone who does their work. And after dropping as much as I did on a new car I have a hard time taking the chance.


----------



## DeanE10

Well, that doesn't leave any shops here in Austin that I know do good work...?


----------



## rynfarrell

thus asking here =P

Im going to work with Glenn. Thanks guys and sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

David is a great guy and really knows his ****. Unfortunately he has to have other people do the work. I am not sure if he can't find anyone, or just won't pay enough. Installers that are good are hard to find I think.


----------



## atxtrd

I've got 5 acres in south Austin and a pavillion with a huge bbq pit , I am open to hosting if anyone feels like driving south (Slaughter Ln & I-35). We have lots of room for parking and we can make all the noise we want.


----------



## rynfarrell

Sweet. Being on Manchaca Im totally down.


----------



## atxtrd

Anyone else cool with S Austin? I'll need a few days notice so I can procure some stuff to grill and tidy up a bit. The pavillion is about 1400 sq ft and provides plenty of shade, we have tables and chairs as well. 

We grow veggies and do a farmers market in the warm months, also host house concerts with local bands and we have a projector with a 100" screen set up in there as well...the pavillion is our own little event center.


----------



## pjc

^^^Been there before... you do have a great place to host. When are yall thinking of doing this? I went back a bit in the thread and didnt see a definite day... or I might be blind.


----------



## atxtrd

pjc said:


> ^^^Been there before... you do have a great place to host. When are yall thinking of doing this? I went back a bit in the thread and didnt see a definite day... or I might be blind.


Maybe Saturday May 12th? ^^^^Thanks!


----------



## pjc

Count me out lol. We are having a powerlifting reunion at Louisiana Tech... so not to close. Lol.


----------



## atxtrd

pjc said:


> Count me out lol. We are having a powerlifting reunion at Louisiana Tech... so not to close. Lol.


Yeah, that might be a stretch! I just saw this tonight and offered to host. If it doesn't work out this weekend I'll still be able to host anytime. Next weekend is out though, headed to the coast to kill some fish. Have a great trip PJ!


----------



## DeanE10

atxtrd said:


> Anyone else cool with S Austin? I'll need a few days notice so I can procure some stuff to grill and tidy up a bit. The pavillion is about 1400 sq ft and provides plenty of shade, we have tables and chairs as well.
> 
> We grow veggies and do a farmers market in the warm months, also host house concerts with local bands and we have a projector with a 100" screen set up in there as well...the pavillion is our own little event center.


I am in for this, May 12th is also fine with me. I will see if we can get some of our Houston brethren to come up as well 

pssstt SouthSyde!!!


----------



## atxtrd

DeanE10 said:


> I am in for this, May 12th is also fine with me. I will see if we can get some of our Houston brethren to come up as well
> 
> pssstt SouthSyde!!!


Cool! Being a native of the SouthSyde I tend to stay on this side of the river.

Input on a time anyone? Being new to this I was also wondering if it was customary for people to bring gear they might want to sell/barter for, kinda like they do at car shows?


----------



## texas

Damn, wish I could make this! Going to be in Chicago and Orlando the next two weekends.


----------



## DeanE10

atxtrd said:


> Input on a time anyone?


around 1 or 2pm?




atxtrd said:


> Being new to this I was also wondering if it was customary for people to bring gear they might want to sell/barter for, kinda like they do at car shows?


I don't see why not?


----------



## snaimpally

We need to start meeting regularly again!!! Dean and Steve should raise the bar.

We used to meet at the Starbucks (on Great Hills Tr) in the Arboretum - how about this weekend?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I'm in.


----------



## GeorgeDiego

Might be up for some coffee. I'd love to see what awesome systems everyone has put together.

Also - if anyone wants it - I can bring some sound deadening stuff I need to get rid of. I'm moving and can't take it with me. 

12 CLD Tiles 
2 28"X54" sheets MLV 
2 sheets 1/8" CCF 
1 Velcro Strips, adh. 2 sides, 10-pack 
1 8 oz can HH-66 Vinyl Contact Cement 

Make me an offer or just buy me some coffee and you can take it off my hands. 

I purchased it from the Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown and it should be enough for 2 doors. 

It's top notch stuff and cost me ~$150. Just taking a different route with the car for now and I don't feel like shipping or really making an effort to sell it.


----------



## M-Dub

I'm up for it. It's been a while. I'd love to hear how your system has improved. I've made a whole lot of changes since we last met.


----------



## DeanE10

In for Saturday... Where/When are we meeting?


----------



## ScionTRG

Let's do this...


----------



## TexZen

I'd love to catch back up with everyone now that I'm back in town!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Coolness. I'd also like to suggest that we all try and meet up each month at Cars and Coffee at the Oasis. That could be our regular thing.


----------



## TexZen

fahrfrompuken said:


> Coolness. I'd also like to suggest that we all try and meet up each month at Cars and Coffee at the Oasis. That could be our regular thing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ScionTRG

fahrfrompuken said:


> Coolness. I'd also like to suggest that we all try and meet up each month at Cars and Coffee at the Oasis. That could be our regular thing.


In order to get a good spot where we could all park together you would have to get there no later than 9:00 am.... I have had this issue with the scion club... The lot fills pretty early these days...


----------



## DeanE10

How about 10AM 6/21 in the parking garage here:

Baby Acapulco Restaurant
9505 Stonelake Boulevard
Austin, TX 78759

Maybe the 2nd floor of this garage to get out of the way? I work for one of the companies that are in those buildings and nobody will be there during the weekend.

Map here


----------



## ScionTRG

DeanE10 said:


> How about 10AM 6/21 in the parking garage here:
> 
> Baby Acapulco Restaurant
> 9505 Stonelake Boulevard
> Austin, TX 78759
> 
> Maybe the 2nd floor of this garage to get out of the way? I work for one of the companies that are in those buildings and nobody will be there during the weekend.
> 
> Map here


I can't make it that early... I work until 1:00pm, so I would be 2:00 before I can get there...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I'll be there at 2. Can anyone else make it?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken

So we have Me, Dean, Steve, John, and Chris confirmed so far. It would be great to have the rest of you guys join us.


----------



## M-Dub

I'll be there.


----------



## DeanE10

I'll be there @ 2PM


----------



## DeanE10

Hoping Chad and the rest of the Houston clan can come up too if they are not busy...

CHAD!!! Can you make it????


----------



## santiagodraco

fahrfrompuken said:


> So we have Me, Dean, Steve, John, and Chris confirmed so far. It would be great to have the rest of you guys join us.


I'll be there at 2.

Not everyone reads these forums daily. If you know someone that might want to be there I'd suggest reaching out to them if you have their number.


----------



## hesterized

I will be there, although my truck is sick and at the doctor.


----------



## santiagodraco

hesterized said:


> I will be there, although my truck is sick and at the doctor.


What!!! Probably needs more power.


----------



## santiagodraco

Wow, just realized there's like a 2 year gap since the last mini-meet in the thread. Way too long!


----------



## M-Dub

It's late in the game and this is a long shot, but if anyone is interested buying the following I can bring it/them to the meet. 

4 x Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Driver
2 x Fostex FE103En 4" Full Range
JBL MS-8
JBL W12GTi MkII
JBL W10GTi MkII
Fi Q 12"
Rainbow Profi Kicks (the whole component set)

Also if anyone has 2 Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midranges they would like to sell or trade, I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## HTX

I would love to attend another one of these meetups although I dont know anyone here


----------



## hesterized

M-Dub said:


> It's late in the game and this is a long shot, but if anyone is interested buying the following I can bring it/them to the meet.
> 
> 4 x Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Driver
> 2 x Fostex FE103En 4" Full Range
> JBL MS-8
> JBL W12GTi MkII
> JBL W10GTi MkII
> Fi Q 12"
> Rainbow Profi Kicks (the whole component set)
> 
> Also if anyone has 2 Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midranges they would like to sell or trade, I'll take them off your hands.


I am interested in the Tang Band and Fostex, can you bring them?

Steve


----------



## M-Dub

hesterized said:


> I am interested in the Tang Band and Fostex, can you bring them?
> 
> Steve


Sure will!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Great to meet you Mark! We will do this again. Most likely at Cars and Coffee next month.


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> Hoping Chad and the rest of the Houston clan can come up too if they are not busy...
> 
> CHAD!!! Can you make it????


Maybe if we meet at LA bbq, or Franklin's or Mueller..


----------



## M-Dub

It was great meeting everyone! You guys are in a league of your own. I learned a lot and everyone's car sounded good. I can't wait till next time.


----------



## ///Audience

Wish I could have made this. Saturdays are always hard for me. Hopefully a Sunday meet will happen! Or everyone is always welcome to meet at my shop in san marcos on any given saturday. We are an Illusion/sundown/JL dealer right off 35


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> Maybe if we meet at LA bbq, or Franklin's or Mueller..


we were not far from LA BBQ Chad 



HTX said:


> I would love to attend another one of these meetups although I dont know anyone here


It's a great time to come out and meet everyone!



///Audience said:


> Wish I could have made this. Saturdays are always hard for me. Hopefully a Sunday meet will happen! Or everyone is always welcome to meet at my shop in san marcos on any given saturday. We are an Illusion/sundown/JL dealer right off 35


San Marcos is a bit of a hike... I am sure something can be worked out though


----------



## DeanE10

M-Dub said:


> It was great meeting everyone! You guys are in a league of your own. I learned a lot and everyone's car sounded good. I can't wait till next time.


Nice to meet you Mark! Hope to see you at more of these meets!


----------



## thr_wedge

I'm NW Austin (well CP) Between kids and work, getting out is usually a chore, but hopefully someday, so subbing to this thread.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Come out to Cars and Coffee next month (July 13th). Not sure how many will be there, but so far I have 4 of us guys committed to going. Check out Cars and Coffee here: http://austin.carsandcoffee.info

It's really cool because there's lots of other stuff going on, not just audio.

Who knows, it might be our new monthly hang out...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Mark, I passed you on 183 the other morning at the Duval exit. I was the crazy guy honking and waving his arms in the white wagon. I looked back and saw you jamming out so I'm sure it did not even register. Anyway, come hang out with us at Cars and Coffee at the Oasis on the 13th if you can.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Just remember everyone, it's heatwave time in July and the entire texas contingent of the Orca sound team will be out at the Travis Expo center. This includes Chris Pate and his vehicles and my Challenger. All are welcome to come hear them and get a chance to ask questions to any of the team!

Nick Wingate
Orca Design


----------



## UNBROKEN

I wanna come ask questions about joining the team. lol


----------



## GlockandRoll

Car's and Coffee is really great, lots of stuff going on there and plenty of parking. 
It's just not going to be something we want to sit and and make a lot of racket for an extended period of time, I would imagine that would get us R U N N O F T


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Not going to be jamming with the windows open... Dunno about your car, but mine is damped so well you can hardly hear it outside the car.


----------



## GlockandRoll

fahrfrompuken said:


> Not going to be jamming with the windows open... Dunno about your car, but mine is damped so well you can hardly hear it outside the car.


Yeah I hear you. Mine is pretty loud with the waveguides and 4 subs in the bandpass box and even though it's dampened, it's a very thin body to be fast on the street.


----------



## ///Audience

You can get as loud as you want at my shop in San Marcos . Its about as far a drive as it is out to the Oasis


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Reminder to all in A-Town that we will be out at Cars and Coffee Sunday. Hope to see everyone and maybe meet some new folks.


----------



## TheDavel

I'll be in Austin in Oct... no car, but wouldn't mind meeting up and hearing the Jetta Fahrfrompuken...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Sure man... anytime. I will be here.


----------



## TheDavel

Awesome, I will hit you up when I get closer to coming out... I'll buy you a drink for the 2 person event.


----------



## djbreal87

I would like to be at this meet, im deployed right now, will be back in october.


----------



## TheDavel

Sounds like I'll be buying you a beer too djbereal87, thanks for your service!


----------



## djbreal87

I appreciate that thankyou  I have always been out of town for these meets, but I am more than willing to make a drive pretty much anywhere in texas. Think we can get on going for october/november time fram?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Pretty sure we will have a meet. The weather in October will be fabulous. April and October are our 2 mildest months of the year.


----------



## djbreal87

Well I have no idea when I will be back in October, so try and plan it towards the end of the month? lol


----------



## GlockandRoll

I'm down for Sat Nov 1st at the Oasis.. is that what we are talking about?


----------



## djbreal87

GlockandRoll said:


> I'm down for Sat Nov 1st at the Oasis.. is that what we are talking about?


**** that sounds perfect to me im game


----------



## fahrfrompuken

For those that are interested we will be meeting at Cars and Coffee on Sunday. It officially starts at 10am, but to park together (to find a spot to even park in) you should get there by 9am.

John and I will be meeting as usual at 8am at Starbucks in the HEB parking lot (located at the SW corner of 2222 and 620). Anyone in the area feel free to join us.


----------



## djbreal87

But I'm not home yet  I won't be back in Texas until September, can we do another?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Will most likely be out there every Sunday for the foreseeable future. See ya then...


----------



## djbreal87

Sounds good, first Sunday I am back I will make a trip up there


----------



## fahrfrompuken

They have Cars and Coffee the 2nd Sunday of every month.


----------



## Se7en

Hey Rick, are you still going to this. I swung through and didn't see anyone.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Yeah, we were there. We were parked all the way to the right if the garage is at your back. That is where we usually park.


----------



## Se7en

Garage at Starbucks? Were as in no longer there?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Oh, I meant at Cars and Coffee. Also that was last weekend. It's the 2nd Sunday of each month.


----------



## Se7en

That's what I thought you meant. Where is that?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Cars and Coffee is at the Oasis on the 2nd Sunday of each month. We meet at Starbucks to get coffee and so we can roll in together. You are welcome to join us next time sir.


----------



## Se7en

So, I rolled into Starbucks at 805, went to oasis. Now back at Starbucks. Oh crap. It's not 2nd Sunday today. It's 3rd. That explains everything.


----------



## Se7en

Is this happening today?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I think so but I'm out of town and won't be there. Still lots of things to see out there though.


----------



## Se7en

Hey Rick, 

Thanks for the response. I was mostly going to check out your install, particularly the midbass config. 

I'll be leaving Austin in a few weeks. Maybe we can find time to meet up independently of C&C.


----------



## gckless

Shoot, just found this here. Been goin to C&C for a couple months now. I'm down in SA so I don't always make it up to Austin, but I'd be more motivated to now. Is there a group of guys that normally meets?

I seen a meet on November 1st mentioned. That happening?


----------



## TheDavel

Fahrfrompukin, I'll be flying in on Tuesday night, I'll be there till Sunday. Hopefully we can still get together. I'd love to hear your car/chat if you are still down-


----------



## gckless

Anybody going to be there this Sunday?


----------



## gckless

Bump. I'll be at The Oasis tomorrow morning.


----------



## ScionTRG

gckless said:


> Bump. I'll be at The Oasis tomorrow morning.


I will be there...


----------

